# LORAC Mega Pro Palette (October 7th, 2014)



## MooseMoose (Aug 25, 2014)

Been seeing some excitement and the following picture about the LORAC Mega Pro Palette for Holiday 2014 

Very shaky information, but thought I would share and hopefully get a discussion going. Rumored release date is in November. Rumored price point is $59 USD, which would be fantastic if true (source).






Original Source
All credit to @beautylogicblog

  9/30/2014 edited to add:   LORAC Mega Pro Palette (Limited Edition) will release October 7th on the LORAC website, and Amazon.com.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 25, 2014)

I know I don't need this but I want it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't need it...but I want it


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't need it...but I want it


  I feel the same way


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG I want it =)


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG!


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm really loving the looks of it!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 25, 2014)

I really want this!


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 25, 2014)

That looks amazing! I think it's going on my to buy list.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 25, 2014)

Rinstar said:


>


  lmao this cat knows


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to justify this purchase by saying since I didn't buy the pro2 I can and should get this one.


----------



## novocainedreams (Aug 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to justify this purchase by saying since I didn't buy the pro2 I can and should get this one.


  Hahaha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sandy072 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got the original pro and am obsessed. Can't wait to learn more about this new one... Don't need it but want just like everyone else!!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Aug 26, 2014)

I busted out both my Lorac Pro palettes and it looks like only 3 of them are in the others. I am so excited most of these are new colors! I needed this in my life.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to justify this purchase by saying since I didn't buy the pro2 I can and should get this one.


lol I don't have either of the Pro palettes so that's how I'm justifying my need for this one - great minds think alike! hahaha


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 26, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> I busted out both my Lorac Pro palettes and it looks like only 3 of them are in the others. I am so excited most of these are new colors! I needed this in my life.


  I have the first one, and the lack of overlapping colors is all the justification i need to buy Pro 2 and the Mega palette hehe


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 26, 2014)

This will be mines. I can't wait omg. Between this and the hourglass blush palette and the new iphone6 I will be broke


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh wow. Lorac has already taken so many of my coins in 2014. I want this too!


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 26, 2014)

yep... count me in too


----------



## Tyffani Monique (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree with the ladies above, I don't need it but I want it!


----------



## Tahlia (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm definitely buying this!! The brand isn't available in Australia but I'll be getting my hands on it somehow.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the original Pro palette and am waiting to get the Pro 2 at IMATS next year.  I will definitely get the Mega palette.


----------



## jepooh05 (Aug 26, 2014)

I had the exact same reaction. 

  I was considering getting the LORAC 2 palette but now I am going to wait for the MEGA Palette!!!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

This is beautiful! I hope its true, I love my original pro palette


----------



## kath00 (Aug 26, 2014)

Darn it.  Just ordered Pro 2 palette.  Sigh.  Guess I will need this too!  LOL.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never tried a Lorac product before so I'm excited for this


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 27, 2014)

I really wish this was easily available in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if this will be limited edition for the Holidays or whether it will be permanent like the other Lorac Pro palettes?
Hopefully permanent so I have a chance of maybe getting it next year when I'm hoping to go back to the US for a few weeks.


----------



## abjarrett (Aug 27, 2014)

I need it!!!


----------



## 5tyles (Aug 27, 2014)

What a gorgeous palette! I definitely will be picking this up as soon as they release it! Hopefully they make a lot and don't run out of it in less than a day or something!


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 27, 2014)

So does anyone know when holiday stuff comes out ? I need this !


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 27, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> So does anyone know when holiday stuff comes out ? I need this !


  Someone on Instagram said November 14 for this. Day before my birthday


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 27, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Someone on Instagram said November 14 for this. Day before my birthday


  Oh so long! That's good though since I don't think I can justify these next few mac collections and this all in a month lol


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy there's a thread about this! I saw it and screamed. I want it! Perfect!


----------



## JSmart04 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just want to let you all know that it's a $1.88 per shadow. That's a great deal !!


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

i think i will end up getting this because i am so in love with my lorac one! The shades look beautiful! i also bought the pro 2 a couple weeks back but just not loving it as much.


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 27, 2014)

JSmart04 said:


> I just want to let you all know that it's a $1.88 per shadow. That's a great deal !!


  That makes it so much easier to justify buying it yay!


----------



## nikkideevah (Aug 27, 2014)

I do not need this at all.. I was just talking about how many palettes I have and dont use.. however... lol


----------



## nikkideevah (Aug 27, 2014)

JSmart04 said:


> I just want to let you all know that it's a $1.88 per shadow. That's a great deal !!


  hmm thats cheaper than a coastal scents hot pot lol


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm such a fan both Lorac Pro Palettes. I do own both of them and if this palette is indeed real, I will happily add it to my Lorac collection


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate how they removed lorac out of sephora


----------



## nikkideevah (Aug 27, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> I hate how they removed lorac out of sephora


  I agree..Ulta is so out the way for me..


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow it looks so pretty


----------



## MissPrisssy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting this for my kit. I'm building a kit and everyone says start with those 88 palettes but I'm not gonna use something on a client that I wouldn't use on myself. And this palette has a lot of colors I don't already have.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Someone on Instagram said November 14 for this. Day before my birthday


  Day before mine too!!!! YAY!!!! Scorpios!!!!! We need this!!!!


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

:eyelove:  Even though I already have the LPP 1 this is definitely at the top of my wish list!


----------



## stirfryedshana (Aug 28, 2014)

Will 100% be getting this...can't wait for more info!


----------



## qhall544 (Aug 28, 2014)

Getting two of these one for me and one for my kit


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh my god, that is gorgeous!  I don't own any Lorac palettes because neutrals don't appeal to me, but this has some pretty shades!  I hope it's the same quality as the other palettes!


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 28, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> Oh my god, that is gorgeous!  I don't own any Lorac palettes because neutrals don't appeal to me, but this has some pretty shades!  I hope it's the same quality as the other palettes!


   I hope so, too! If it is I may buy two, because the formula on LORAC shadows are just a dream.


----------



## sugarberry (Aug 28, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I hope so, too! If it is I may buy two, because the formula on LORAC shadows are just a dream.


  Agreed, agreed!  They last longer on me than Urban Decay's, so I'm all for it!  Those jewel tones...


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Day before mine too!!!! YAY!!!! Scorpios!!!!! We need this!!!!


  Yes we do!! And because it's our birthday, we don't even need an excuse to buy this baby!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Aug 28, 2014)

:thud: That palette is to diiiiiieeeeee for! There's no way that's not coming home with me... In the meantime, I'm going to stare at that picture like


----------



## mel33t (Aug 29, 2014)

I need to see more pictures! Its between this and the Brooke Shields palette that's launching.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 29, 2014)

I want this palette!! I am adding this to my ever-growing holiday list.


----------



## mpurek (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't wait to get this!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if this is LE?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 30, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> I hate how they removed lorac out of sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stinks.  I heard they sell Lorac at Kohl's now.  Never go to Kohl's myself but I would consider going to check this palette out in person!


----------



## blondie929 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone in the NYC area they opened up a new ulta in atlas mall! Was there today and it's huge bigger then the one in rego park shopping center but deff not as much staff


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 31, 2014)

boschicka said:


> That stinks.  I heard they sell Lorac at Kohl's now.  Never go to Kohl's myself but I would consider going to check this palette out in person!


  They do! I caved today and bought the Pro 2 palette there because I was playing with it and there was only one left lol. It's gorgeous and just making me more excited for the Mega one!!


----------



## NaturallyFly76 (Aug 31, 2014)

This will be mine! I love both the original and Pro 2 palettes! Can't wait!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I may grab this one. I don't have either Pro palette and the colors look pretty.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking at the pictures it seems the top two rows are mattes.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> Someone on Instagram said November 14 for this. Day before my birthday


  Hey my dad's is the 15th as well and my twin nieces' is the 14th!


----------



## Ninke (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my!! I really want this! Hopefully some shops will ship it internationally


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 2, 2014)

I will own this!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Sep 2, 2014)

NEED dis


----------



## Ana A (Sep 2, 2014)

I have most of Lorac palettes and I love them all so this will be no different, sorry Mac but Lorac is where my heart is in Nov.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw this on twitter and It will b going home with me lol


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hey my dad's is the 15th as well and my twin nieces' is the 14th!


  Haha nice, it's a good time for birthdays


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Lorac quad, don't know the name of it but the shades are phenomenal. I definitely want this.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've only had the Lorac Pro 2 palette since Sunday, but holy crap I'm in love! It just made me that much more excited for the Mega palette lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

I am sooo here for the right half of that Mega palette!!! I am kind of happy now that I held off getting the other two. I have a few of the mini palettes they did with Nordstrom's and Hautelook (the mini lace ones are my faves) and I'm really happy with the quality so I this one is definitely on my wish list!


----------



## karmel3326 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I love the original Pro palette and am waiting to get the Pro 2 at IMATS next year. I will definitely get the Mega palette.


  You don't have to wait for IMATS, I just ordered  PRO 2 from HSN for only $22 using promo code 20NEWSUMMER. Just create a new account and use the code at checkout. Plus the shipping is free!


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

This will be a smash hit! 
I WANT NOW!


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Sep 5, 2014)

I want this !!!!!


----------



## Ana A (Sep 5, 2014)

They just posted a pic of it on fb, it says coming in October


----------



## Ana A (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ana A said:


>


  OCTOBER?!!! I'm not ready!!! …..no, yes I am!!!


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 5, 2014)

Ana A said:


>


  Thank you for posting this!!! Oh my god I can't wait


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Ana A said:


>


  Thank you!! 

  {BTW - I love your quote at the bottom of your posts, one of my favorite songs  }


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sheese didn't see it was just posted my bad! Lol but just saw on @Lorac_cosmetics twitter


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)

I submitted the pic that was already In the thread somehow but the last pic was on their actual twitter


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2014)

Instead of a birthday present, it will be an early birthday present.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


>


  This looks like *the perfect* fall palette. Look at those jewel tones!


----------



## stirfryedshana (Sep 5, 2014)

DYING FOR IT  Screw telling my parents to get it for me for Christmas, this baby's coming to me ASAP


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ana A said:


> They just posted a pic of it on fb, it says coming in October


 just noticed ur from Cali 2! eace:


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone happen to know if this is limited edition or not?


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)

Subparbrina said:


> Anyone happen to know if this is limited edition or not?


 It doesn't say on anything I've seen so far


----------



## CamGrandeBrune (Sep 5, 2014)

I LAUGHED SO HARD!


----------



## Ana A (Sep 5, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> {BTW - I love your quote at the bottom of your posts, one of my favorite songs  }
> 
> ...


  Yay West Coast, I live in OC so not too far from you


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ana A said:


> Thank you, one of my favorite songs too ..that and Imagine eace:  Yay West Coast, I live in OC so not too far from you :frenz:


. Lol yea I used to work in Hunington Beach so I'm everywhere Compton, OC even Ie lol :drinks:   But I can't wait 4 this palette and everything else coming out it seems


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 5, 2014)

karmel3326 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I love the original Pro palette and am waiting to get the Pro 2 at IMATS next year. I will definitely get the Mega palette.
> ...


  Ordered!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm so excited! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

lol  i want this one, the vice 3, and both the original pro palettes


----------



## Ana A (Sep 7, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> lol  i want this one, the vice 3, and both the original pro palettes


  What! Vice 3? nooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my pockets aren't ready..lol. Thank you for mentioning it, I had no idea


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 7, 2014)

Ana A said:


> What! Vice 3? nooo :crybaby:  my pockets aren't ready..lol. Thank you for mentioning it, I had no idea


  Oh my, I don't need to be hearing about this right now!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, between this and Vice 3 I am so ready. Take my money!! lmao


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 8, 2014)

this is going to sell out so fast!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 9, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> this is going to sell out so fast!


  Just curious... Did the other pro palettes sell out when they were released?


----------



## mel33t (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember the first one being hard to get at Sephora, but I think that was because LORAC pulled out. As far as I know the second one is still stocked in Ulta. I'm not worried about this one selling out fast.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I remember the first one being hard to get at Sephora, but I think that was because LORAC pulled out. As far as I know the second one is still stocked in Ulta. I'm not worried about this one selling out fast.


  My concern it that it will be limited edition.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 9, 2014)

All I know is I need an exact date here so I can be ready to stalk for it. lol!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My concern it that it will be limited edition.


 Mine too!   I hope Nordstrom gets it too, so I can use my note


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm worried because after this I won't have any valid reasons to justify more eyeshadow


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm worried because after this I won't have any valid reasons to justify more eyeshadow


  Who cares about VALID reasons? This just gives you the opportunity to get creative in the way you convince yourself that you need something.   *Thinking of the 30+ shades of brown eyeshadow I own.* But they are ALL SO DIFFERENT. Lol. Yes, these 2 are technically the same shade, but this one has a shimmer and that one has a sheen. See? See?? Sooo different...


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Who cares about VALID reasons? This just gives you the opportunity to get creative in the way you convince yourself that you need something.   *Thinking of the 30+ shades of brown eyeshadow I own.* But they are ALL SO DIFFERENT. Lol. Yes, these 2 are technically the same shade, but this one has a shimmer and that one has a sheen. See? See?? Sooo different...


  Hehe hey! Shimmer and sheen ARE totally different! this really looks like the palette that will take over in my collection, all those nudes and the pops of color


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Hehe hey! Shimmer and sheen ARE totally different! this really looks like the palette that will take over in my collection, all those nudes and the pops of color


  Hehe. It really does look like the ultimate "one and done" sort of palette. It's one of the most complete looking palettes I've seen!


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hehe. It really does look like the ultimate "one and done" sort of palette. It's one of the most complete looking palettes I've seen!


  Yes that's the way to describe it, "complete". Godddd I cannot wait to get this baby home with me! I'm also looking forward to LORAC's holiday sets, last years' where fun.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Yes that's the way to describe it, "complete". Godddd I cannot wait to get this baby home with me! I'm also looking forward to LORAC's holiday sets, last years' where fun.


  I should have gotten more.  I think I just ended up getting the gloss set after it went on clearance.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm worried because after this I won't have any valid reasons to justify more eyeshadow


I'm getting it and it won't stop me buying more palettes after :lol:


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm getting it and it won't stop me buying more palettes after :lol:


  Hahaha, it won't stop me either


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Hahaha, it won't stop me either


haha will it ever? For either of us lol


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> haha will it ever? For either of us lol


  Probably not :evil:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Probably not :evil:


:lol: especially if we keep being friends lol we are awful enablers to each other :evil:


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :lol: especially if we keep being friends lol we are awful enablers to each other :evil:


  Lmao so true. But then again there are those few instances where we are wonderful anti-enablers :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Lmao so true. But then again there are those few instances where we are wonderful anti-enablers :lol:


Very few and super rare :lol:


----------



## Tammy Hope (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG!! *drools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Definitely want! I hope the pigmentation will be as good as the previous Pro Palettes.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 9, 2014)

Too bad Sephora doesn't sell Lorac anymore, but there is still Ulta.  I definitely want one and my give one as a gift for Christmas.  This is one of those things you want to give as a gift, but then you need to buy one for yourself too.  I always do that.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lorac is also sold online at Kohls and at some of their physical stores. Naimies also sells it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lorac is also sold online at Kohls and at some of their physical stores. Naimies also sells it.


  Yeah, I was really surprised when I walked into Kohls a month or two ago and saw it there. I hardly ever go to Kohls but that will give me more reason to in the future.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 9, 2014)

So excited for this!!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 9, 2014)

So excited for this!!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG I'm so excited for this palette! LORAC eyeshadows have great pigmentation and I'm sure this palette will be just as good. Does anyone know the price of this palette?


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> OMG I'm so excited for this palette! LORAC eyeshadows have great pigmentation and I'm sure this palette will be just as good. Does anyone know the price of this palette?


  Heard its$59 not for sure but that's the word on the makeup streets lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> Heard its$59 not for sure but that's the word on the makeup streets lol


It is :nods:


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is :nods:


.  C there's no way this can be passed up and it's the perfect holiday gift! :happydance:


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kaipie20* 





Heard its$59 not for sure but that's the word on the makeup streets lol


Wow $59 is a steal!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> .  C there's no way this can be passed up and it's the perfect holiday gift! :happydance:


It really is! I'm going to get my ex to buy it for me :lol:


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It really is! I'm going to get my ex to buy it for me :lol:


.    I heard that!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow! For $59 there's absolutely no way I'm gonna pass on it. That palette will be mine


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 10, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> My concern it that it will be limited edition.


  I hope not! Lorac isn't sold in Australia and the timing around the release (october) is perfect as i'll be in america then until November 10th so i'm hoping I can get it. Just wondering, is Lorac in all nordstrom stores or just online?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> .    I heard that!


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 10, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> Wow! For $59 there's absolutely no way I'm gonna pass on it. That palette will be mine


  Me either. That palette is coming home with me.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> I hope not! Lorac isn't sold in Australia and the timing around the release (october) is perfect as i'll be in america then until November 10th so i'm hoping I can get it. Just wondering, is Lorac in all nordstrom stores or just online?


  Not sure about Nordstrom, but I know Kohls carries Lorac.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 10, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> Just wondering, is Lorac in all nordstrom stores or just online?


  Nordstrom online for sure. Not sure about physical stores, but I'd assume so?


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 10, 2014)

I like it so must.too bad that i can not order it.do you know any store with international shipping?


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 11, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lorac is also sold online at Kohls and at some of their physical stores. Naimies also sells it.


Thanks for mentioning this. Now I have a reason to go to Kohls.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Original Source All credit to @beautylogicblog    [/quote]is that a contour highlight duo next to the pallet?


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 11, 2014)

is that a contour highlight duo next to the pallet?[/quote]  The one with the brush on top? Yep. It's from Charlotte Tilbury.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 11, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> The one with the brush on top? Yep. It's from Charlotte Tilbury.


Thanks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> I hope not! Lorac isn't sold in Australia and the timing around the release (october) is perfect as i'll be in america then until November 10th so i'm hoping I can get it. Just wondering, is Lorac in all nordstrom stores or just online?


  Hopefully you can snag it at an Ulta.


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hopefully you can snag it at an Ulta.


  Hopefully, having said that, i'm having trouble figuring out which ulta is the closest to me when I visit.


----------



## qhall544 (Sep 12, 2014)

Getting two of these one for me and one for my kit :encore:


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2014)

qhall544 said:


> Getting two of these one for me and one for my kit :encore:


  Ditto! Hello pro discount too!!!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 12, 2014)

I have enough makeup dilemmas and as if I wasn't conflicted enough between the Pro 1 and 2, I see this. :clueless: I'm going to wait for a review and swatches on Temptalia to see if this could fill the void (especially at that price).


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 13, 2014)

Zappos carry Lorac as well


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 13, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Zappos carry Lorac as well


  Never knew that. Good to know!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sucks sephora stopped


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 13, 2014)

Ooooh I was considering Vice 3 but this one looks way more wearable and more colors too! Don't really need more eyeshadows but me likey lol.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Skipping the vice 3 also..very hard to do though lol


----------



## kath00 (Sep 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ditto! Hello pro discount too!!!


  Who has a pro discount and may I ask how much?  I shop frends mostly but their shipping is sky high.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Who has a pro discount and may I ask how much?  I shop frends mostly but their shipping is sky high.


  Frends is only 20% on Lorac, but naimies gives 40%, and shipping is pretty decent.


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 14, 2014)

I dunno if it was posted already but according the Lorac's FB its now moved up to October release 
  https://www.facebook.com/LORACcosmetics/photos/a.434077695165.232259.340570000165/10152997605225166


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I dunno if it was posted already but according the Lorac's FB its now moved up to October release  https://www.facebook.com/LORACcosmetics/photos/a.434077695165.232259.340570000165/10152997605225166


 I think all these companies r coming 4 our coins @ the same time everything is coming out in October!


----------



## qhall544 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bought my daughter Halloween costume early because all these makeup releases in October she may have not had one lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't remember being this excited for a palette in a looong time!!


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 15, 2014)

Dying to see swatches!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 17, 2014)

Ran in to say I've never own a Lorac palette...  But this mega palette looks pretty....(and I just bought the vice 3)  Is the formula good? Color payoff?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 17, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Is the formula good? Color payoff?


  Most shades have really good color payoff. They can leave some fall out if you don't tap off your brush before applying, but over all I would say they are good quality.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Dying to see swatches!
> Me too
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaturallyUrs*
> ...


  The formula for me is very pigmented. I don't notice any real fall out.
  They can get a little powder kick up as you pass your brush through, but nothing that can't be tapped off.
  You really don't have to dig into the color. All and all one of my better palettes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too   The formula for me is very pigmented. I don't notice any real fall out. They can get a little powder kick up as you pass your brush through, but nothing that can't be tapped off. You really don't have to dig into the color. All and all one of my better palettes.


  Yeah, that powder kick up can lead to fall out if you don't tap off the brush first. They are definitely pigmented shadows and are loosely packed. Not stiff at all. Buttery but a little powdery. Overall, I like them.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Most shades have really good color payoff. They can leave some fall out if you don't tap off your brush before applying, but over all I would say they are good quality.





Dolly Snow said:


> Me too   The formula for me is very pigmented. I don't notice any real fall out. They can get a little powder kick up as you pass your brush through, but nothing that can't be tapped off. You really don't have to dig into the color. All and all one of my better palettes.





MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, that powder kick up can lead to fall out if you don't tap off the brush first. They are definitely pigmented shadows and are loosely packed. Not stiff at all. Buttery but a little powdery. Overall, I like them.


  Thanks for the input!  I've recently noticed I've been having issues with my palettes. (I own a couple BH palettes, and wet n wild ones)  I'm not sure if my brushes just needs to be replaced, I need better palettes or my technique is off. (Or maybe all 3)  Everything just looks so chalky and nothing "blends"...more like one color overpowers the other.  I know I'm a bit rusty I haven't been in the eye make up mood ('cept for a lil winged liner here and there) for close to a year.  So this year I've been collecting the UD palettes, and a few mac shadows and fluidlines...but meh, still not liking my end result.  But I saw Evilbay had the 1st pro palette $28 sooo.... :yaay:   :yaay:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I have the little holiday palettes from last year that Kohl's had, and I just got the Pro 2 and I LOVE it. They're really buttery feeling and as long as you tap the brush there isn't a lot of issues with fallout! The navy blue color is what got me, I love it so much lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah I have the little holiday palettes from last year that Kohl's had, and I just got the Pro 2 and I LOVE it. They're really buttery feeling and as long as you tap the brush there isn't a lot of issues with fallout! The navy blue color is what got me, I love it so much lol


The navy is :eyelove:


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 17, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Ran in to say I've never own a Lorac palette...  But this mega palette looks pretty....(and I just bought the vice 3)  Is the formula good? Color payoff?


  Lorac eye shadows are the bomb.com in my opinion they are my fave they are buttery smooth creamy and the easiest to blend for me


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Lorac eye shadows are the bomb.com in my opinion they are my fave they are buttery smooth creamy and the easiest to blend for me


:nods:


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm trying to get the first two pro palettes before this one.. For some reason I only have the unzipped and the skinny navy one


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> The navy is


  That navy was my favorite color from the Pro2 palette. I didn't buy the palette because there was only one color that I was feeling. Instead I bought  a Laura Mercier blue that was comparable.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my pro 2 palette from hsn. I swatched some colors in ulta the other day and they were gorgeous.


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Sep 17, 2014)

It's on HSN right now.  I just placed my order.  I also saved $20.00 with code 20newsummer.


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lipstreet2 said:


> It's on HSN right now.  I just placed my order.  I also saved $20.00 with code 20newsummer.


  Sorry guys I meant the Lorac pro 2


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 17, 2014)

sold out already damn!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 17, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> sold out already damn!


  Damn! I have a coupon for a new ulta that opened in the bx.Maybe I'll try and get 1 of the lorac palettes. I'm thinking if I should just save my coins and wait for the mega pro palette.


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 18, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Damn! I have a coupon for a new ulta that opened in the bx.Maybe I'll try and get 1 of the lorac palettes. I'm thinking if I should just save my coins and wait for the mega pro palette.


  I just checked this morning they have 10 left.. hopefully u see this soon.. www.hsn.com its the pro 2 palette


----------



## mel33t (Sep 18, 2014)

For a second I thought you guys were talking about the Mega and I was like 'NOOO! I NEED MORE TIME!!'


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 18, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I just checked this morning they have 10 left.. hopefully u see this soon.. www.hsn.com its the pro 2 palette


  DAMN! Saw it too late but thanks.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 18, 2014)

Can't wait for this right here! I'm extremely excited about this bad boy! I KNOW it will be gorgeous! !!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder how many of the colors in this palette are repromote of the original two. Either way I'm interested because I don't have the originals.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 19, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I wonder how many of the colors in this palette are repromote of the original two. Either way I'm interested because I don't have the originals.


  I believe these are all new. I could be wrong tho :shrugs:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 19, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I wonder how many of the colors in this palette are repromote of the original two. Either way I'm interested because I don't have the originals.


  I have the first two, and there are only four repeats... white, cream, black, and espresso.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I wonder how many of the colors in this palette are repromote of the original two. Either way I'm interested because I don't have the originals.


  Even if you had the originals, this palette is still worth every penny


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 19, 2014)

My pro 2 just shipped from Hsn yay! Will hold me over till the new one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> My pro 2 just shipped from Hsn yay! Will hold me over till the new one.


  Enjoy your palette


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the first two, and there are only four repeats... white, cream, black, and espresso.


  Good to know. Fyi, black and espresso SUCK as a liner! :yuck:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Good to know. Fyi, black and espresso SUCK as a liner!


  Good to know because I wanted to give them a try for that purpose..now I won't bother.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Good to know. Fyi, black and espresso SUCK as a liner! :yuck:


  I haven't had any trouble with my espresso but the black isn't my favorite (for any purpose, really). Not horrible, but not a dream to work with, either.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Good to know because I wanted to give them a try for that purpose..now I won't bother.


  Ought to give it a shot, at least. You might get better ones.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ought to give it a shot, at least. You might get better ones.


  I may still give it a shot, I am terrible at lining my eyes anyways hahaha


----------



## Rebel Riley (Sep 19, 2014)

Whyyyyyyyy. ....makeup gods......whyyyyyyy. do u want me to be broke todo mi vida!!!!!!! Have mercy


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I haven't had any trouble with my espresso but the black isn't my favorite (for any purpose, really). Not horrible, but not a dream to work with, either.


  I used espresso today and had fallout city, which is the exact same thing i had with black from the pro to go palette.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I may still give it a shot, I am terrible at lining my eyes anyways hahaha


  There are days I struggle, too!  





erine1881 said:


> I used espresso today and had fallout city, which is the exact same thing i had with black from the pro to go palette.


  Aww


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 19, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Whyyyyyyyy. ....makeup gods......whyyyyyyy. do u want me to be broke todo mi vida!!!!!!! Have mercy


  I know the feeling!  I've decided to skip this palette, but I do think it will be really awesome!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Sep 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I know the feeling!  I've decided to skip this palette, but I do think it will be really awesome!


  I wish I had the will power... but I skipped 1 & 2... I have no more strength


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 19, 2014)

S





Rebel Riley said:


> I wish I had the will power... but I skipped 1 & 2... I have no more strength


same here! Lol


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

I think this is a skip for me too.  I have Lorac Pro 1 and love it. Still undecided on getting the Pro 2 palette.   Will be skipping Mega Pro in favor of the MAC holiday collections. Although I am looking forward to seeing swatches.


----------



## janineios (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't have anything Lorac, so this is most definitely a must.


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

I have no products from Lorac but this palette is so gorgeous. Im in love of this colors.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 21, 2014)

My-perfume said:


> I have no products from Lorac but *this palette is so gorgeous*. Im in love of this colors.


----------



## jepooh05 (Sep 22, 2014)

October is my Birthday month. I wanna pick up both Pro palettes and the Mega Palette.   I just gotta convince my mother to 1 and dad to by other 1. The  use any bday money for the 3rd


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if this palette's limited edition?


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the first two, and there are only four repeats... white, cream, black, and espresso.


  Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> Does anyone know if this palette's limited edition?


  The Pro 1 & 2 are not but I believe that Mega Palette will be.


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Pro 1 & 2 are not but I believe that Mega Palette will be.


  I didn't plan on skipping it but now I have more of a reason to run out the door come Oct. lol!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 23, 2014)

http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/
  I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


  Thank you for this! I want it so bad! :eyelove:


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 23, 2014)

.i





MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


Thank you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/
> I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

  I'm so excited for this. I got the Pro 2 today and omg. Blows UD's shadows out of the water. Buttery and pigmented and just bam. I'm seriously tempted to get rid of my Vice 2.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 23, 2014)

Gimmie Gimmie!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


  You're fine hun. As long as it's not a link to your blog or YT, you're good! :wink:


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 23, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


 thank you 4 this link yea this is a must!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG DEAD. I NEED. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful!  I'm so excited for this. I got the Pro 2 today and omg. Blows UD's shadows out of the water. Buttery and pigmented and just bam. I'm seriously tempted to get rid of my Vice 2.


wow wow wow!! Now I love UD shadows.  Now if this palette is that amazing then it's a must that I purchase it


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 23, 2014)

I NEED an Indigo swatch


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this palette smh


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been successfully resisting the urge to buy these (i even resisted all the UD Naked Palettes) so I came here to push myself over the edge. I love fellow beauty addicts!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you


  Np!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'm so excited for this. I got the Pro 2 today and omg. Blows UD's shadows out of the water. Buttery and pigmented and just bam. I'm seriously tempted to get rid of my Vice 2.


  I'm beyond excited for the release of this palette as well!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> You're fine hun. As long as it's not a link to your blog or YT, you're good!


  Okay good. I didn't wanna break any rules. Thanks for the info


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

Kaipie20 said:


> thank you 4 this link yea this is a must!


  You're welcome. I agree, there's no way I'm skipping this baby!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Thank you for this! I want it so bad!


  You're welcome


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Thank you for sharing!!!


  You're welcome


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

I need this!


----------



## riverchild27 (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't use my Lorac Pro as much as I should, and thought I should skip Lorac Pro 2, but I don't think I can resist this.  My favorite shadow is Serenity from Lorac,and this palette has sooooo many gorgeous shades! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## krisny118 (Sep 24, 2014)

I really like the rich vibrant shades in this palette.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm sold. Mulberry is beautiful....   According to that blog post, the date is Oct. 1st, right? Day before the Mac Matte lip


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 24, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I'm sold. Mulberry is beautiful....   According to that blog post, the date is Oct. 1st, right? Day before the Mac Matte lip


  Yup


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 24, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup


:cheer:  Great!


----------



## laarni (Sep 24, 2014)

I just joined the forum to post here! I can't wait! Thanks for the link *@MACluvin*.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 24, 2014)

laarni said:


> I just joined the forum to post here! I can't wait! Thanks for the link *@MACluvin*.


Hi welcome


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 24, 2014)

Omg this palette has me drooling over here lol. I can't wait to get my hands on this baby. So excite. :eyelove::yahoo:


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 24, 2014)

laarni said:


> I just joined the forum to post here! I can't wait! Thanks for the link *@MACluvin*.


  You're welcome!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 25, 2014)

I just got the Pro 2, I couldn't resist, it was $23 with a new customers code on HSN, plus a primer and mascara! I hope the colors on this one are different, but let's face it, I'll probably get it either way!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


   Oh man thanks for this! Been searching for launch dates and launch locations for weeks! Does anyone know how valid these dates are? As well as locations? I swore I saw another post, my memory fails a bit, and I believe they said the same dates but that it was only available at lorac online and amazon. But I'm wondering if it really won't be at ulta? Ever since they left sephora I go there for all my lorac purchases. Be silly if it wasn't available there as well. All these early holiday launches are sooo breaking the bank! The woes of being a beauty junkie!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Oh man thanks for this! Been searching for launch dates and launch locations for weeks! Does anyone know how valid these dates are? As well as locations? I swore I saw another post, my memory fails a bit, and I believe they said the same dates but that it was only available at lorac online and amazon. But I'm wondering if it really won't be at ulta? Ever since they left sephora I go there for all my lorac purchases. Be silly if it wasn't available there as well. All these early holiday launches are sooo breaking the bank! The woes of being a beauty junkie!


  As per the blog:  "Esta paleta es parte de la colección The Royal Collection, disponible en: 01 de octubre 2014: loraccosmetics.com 05 de octubre 2014: Ulta Beauty 05 de octubre 2014  Kohl 15 de octubre, otras tiendas."  This palette is part of their "Royal Collection" (probably means LE) and will be available:  -October 1 at Lorac (although the paragraph above that quoted statement says it'll be in the website and amazon on the 1st) -October 5th at Kohl and Ulta -October 15th at other stores   This is a blog posting however, so I'd believe the dates could possibly change... Temptalia and Katen should have more solid dates...so if wait for them...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 25, 2014)

I found this blog that corroborates with the Spanish blog [@]MACluvin[/@] shared with us: http://bellbellebella.com/2014/09/lorac-holiday-2014-mega-pro-palette.html  Seems like the palette is exclusive to Lorac's site and Amazon...  While the whole collection (or rest of the collection not clear) is released on the:  1st, at Lorac's site 5th at Kohl's and Ulta 15th at other store locations.


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I found this blog that corroborates with the Spanish blog [@]MACluvin[/@] shared with us: http://bellbellebella.com/2014/09/lorac-holiday-2014-mega-pro-palette.html  Seems like the palette is exclusive to Lorac's site and Amazon...  While the whole collection (or rest of the collection not clear) is released on the:  1st, at Lorac's site 5th at Kohl's and Ulta 15th at other store locations.


  Thanks for this! I knew I saw it somewhere! I really wish they would make things more readily available at ulta. I'd love to be able to earn my points! But it seems there take on limited edition palettes in general has been frustrating for me to say the least!  I guess I will end up stalking amazon or lorac online. I'll have to see if either are eligible for ebates. Gotta save a bit somehow! Holidays always kill me lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting these dates and info. Sort of a bummer it will only be on their site, but hey, still want it! Haha.


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks for posting these dates and info. Sort of a bummer it will only be on their site, but hey, still want it! Haha.


  It's definitely hard to say no to that price and the amount of product! I'm hoping the quality of the shadows is on point. Has anyone seen any swatches of this yet? I know it's probably still to early. I heard mixed reviews on the quality of the pro 2 and have been hesitant to take the plunge. Fingers crossed for this one!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Thanks for this! I knew I saw it somewhere! I really wish they would make things more readily available at ulta. I'd love to be able to earn my points! But it seems there take on limited edition palettes in general has been frustrating for me to say the least!  I guess I will end up stalking amazon or lorac online. I'll have to see if either are eligible for ebates. Gotta save a bit somehow! Holidays always kill me lol


Lorac isn't on ebates or mrrebates...Amazon can be, depending on what it is. I wish it were at Ulta or Nordstrom also, to get points and rebates. Ah well.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 25, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> It's definitely hard to say no to that price and the amount of product! I'm hoping the quality of the shadows is on point. Has anyone seen any swatches of this yet? I know it's probably still to early. I heard mixed reviews on the quality of the pro 2 and have been hesitant to take the plunge. Fingers crossed for this one!


I JUST got the pro 2 in the mail today, haven't swatched it yet but I've seen nothing but good reviews. Plus I got it for $23 so how could I pass it up? LOL


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 25, 2014)

...I still feel like the palette is gonna pop up on those other locations.  But I'll take no chances and stalk the site on the 1st. Do they do 12 am releases or 8/9 am releases?


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 25, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/
> I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for posting this!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Lorac isn't on ebates or mrrebates...Amazon can be, depending on what it is. I wish it were at Ulta or Nordstrom also, to get points and rebates. Ah well.


  Damn! I guess ill have to stalk amazon. :/ it honestly is kind of weird to me that they'd be carrying it. I've personally never dealt with launches going through a site like them! Has anyone else seen this happen before?


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 25, 2014)

I definitely do not need this, but it will be mine!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the first one and hitting pan on a few shades in that one so getting the mega is a no-brainer for me.


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 25, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> But I'll take no chances and stalk the site on the 1st. Do they do 12 am releases or 8/9 am releases?


  I'm with you,  I'd rather not take the chance. Stalking the site it is!


----------



## StormyHiccups (Sep 25, 2014)

mmmmmmmmm. getting me one of these. 

  dates? anyone know when i should be stalking my computer????  id be so grateful. please and thank you


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 25, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> mmmmmmmmm. getting me one of these.   dates? anyone know when i should be stalking my computer????  id be so grateful. please and thank you


  Read a couple posts up ^^^


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 25, 2014)

StormyHiccups said:


> mmmmmmmmm. getting me one of these.   dates? anyone know when i should be stalking my computer????  id be so grateful. please and thank you


  According to that blog post with the swatches, it's October 1st on LORAC's website. When there is a confirmed date I'll update the title!


----------



## StormyHiccups (Sep 25, 2014)

youre a peach. its on the calendar! xoxo!


----------



## StormyHiccups (Sep 25, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> According to that blog post with the swatches, it's October 1st on LORAC's website. When there is a confirmed date I'll update the title!


  youre a peach. its on the calendar! xoxo!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I definitely do not need this, but it will be mine!


:lol:


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll try to get rid of another palette so I can justify getting this one.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Sep 25, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I'll try to get rid of another palette so I can justify getting this one.


  Have your cake and eat it, too! Never too many!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I'll try to get rid of another palette so I can justify getting this one.


Pick a palette you never use.  Or just buy it anyways lol


----------



## sorrelknight (Sep 25, 2014)

That awkward moment when you post in the wrong thread. 

ANYWAY I AM SO GETTING THIS. 

  I love my Lorac Pro 1 & 2 palettes so much. Such great quality.


----------



## Lipstreet2 (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't wait to see swatches for the Mega.  I just  received my lorac pro 2 palette from HSN and the swatches stained my hand.  Can't wait to play with it.  Those who still want pro2 , keep checking HSN.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have your cake and eat it, too! Never too many!


I like the way you think! lol


----------



## sorrelknight (Sep 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have your cake and eat it, too! Never too many!


Yes, my roommate, when I showed her the nice juicy big picture of the Mega Pro, just told me that I JUST bought a palette (MAC Gravitas). I replied by telling her that I'm a collector, and collectors never stop.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> Yes, my roommate, when I showed her the nice juicy big picture of the Mega Pro, just told me that I JUST bought a palette (MAC Gravitas). I replied by telling her that I'm a collector, and collectors never stop.


This palette has everything you need to do any look. Totally worth it!


----------



## sumsta13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Omg!!,! Whhyyyyyy??!! I am too weak to resist! Want it so bad!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't own any Lorac  palettes so I'm thinking this can be my first purchase. I want it :encore:


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 26, 2014)

Just saw a post on lorac's instagram. They'll be giving the inside scoop on their new collection including the Mega pro on their youtube! I believe it should be up around 10am PDT today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Just saw a post on lorac's instagram. They'll be giving the inside scoop on their new collection including the Mega pro on their youtube! I believe it should be up around 10am PDT today!


thanks for sharing


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 26, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> Just saw a post on lorac's instagram. They'll be giving the inside scoop on their new collection including the Mega pro on their youtube! I believe it should be up around 10am PDT today!


   Thank you for that info! If someone could recap the basics on here or link to a text post that about me great. I only have an internet connection on my phone and it's ancient at best, so I can't watch YouTube videos without it taking 5 years


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, my.......


----------



## sorrelknight (Sep 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APMw0wMU_kQ&list=UU9MCq-Yl3C_ceGL28lQkYlQ

  Here it is!

  *goes to watch*


----------



## sorrelknight (Sep 26, 2014)

That was a little disappointing. 

  But the 2 seconds of swatching were exciting.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Have your cake and eat it, too! Never too many!


  Haha! I love the way you think! :kissy:   





Dolly Snow said:


> Pick a palette you never use.  Or just buy it anyways lol


  I'll buy it anyways!  :haha:


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 26, 2014)

I just want the mega palette.  Will be stalking at 10/1


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Sep 26, 2014)

OMG... thank you for that video... I'll be stalking too.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Sep 26, 2014)

Color theme. Lorac Royalty


----------



## Shars (Sep 26, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APMw0wMU_kQ&list=UU9MCq-Yl3C_ceGL28lQkYlQ
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> *goes to watch*


  This is a screen cap from those 2 seconds lol.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 26, 2014)

I wish sephora still carried them !!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorac princess pallet? Looks.nice


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 26, 2014)

We need a holiday lorac thread lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> Color theme. Lorac Royalty





Shars said:


> This is a screen cap from those 2 seconds lol.





sorrelknight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APMw0wMU_kQ&list=UU9MCq-Yl3C_ceGL28lQkYlQ  Here it is!  *goes to watch*


Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Haha! I love the way you think! :kissy: I'll buy it anyways!  :haha:


:lol: perfect idea.  It is too pretty to pass up


----------



## sorrelknight (Sep 26, 2014)

Shars said:


> This is a screen cap from those 2 seconds lol.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2014)

I want that Lorac Princess Palette too


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 26, 2014)

I just want the mega palette.  Will be stalking at 10/1


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 26, 2014)

The Indigo color, omg, I keep looking at pics and drooling over it lmao


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I want that Lorac Princess Palette too


I wonder how much it will be


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 26, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I wonder how much it will be


  I didn't watch the YouTube video but if it's that little 3 pan palette then I think 15 bucks that's how much the other little version of the pro went for on ulta I believe


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 26, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I didn't watch the YouTube video but if it's that little 3 pan palette then I think 15 bucks that's how much the other little version of the pro went for on ulta I believe


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow! The four pan palette look nice too.  As well as the lip colors and luminizers.


----------



## qhall544 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lorac eye shadows are usually pigmented but those swatches got me kinda scared. Why do they look powdery to me? I was gonna get it on the October 1st but I will just wait for the Ulta release just in case I have to return it.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 27, 2014)

qhall544 said:


> Lorac eye shadows are usually pigmented but those swatches got me kinda scared. Why do they look powdery to me? I was gonna get it on the October 1st but I will just wait for the Ulta release just in case I have to return it.


  I thought the same thing! The swatches were disappointing. Probably a good thing for me I needed an excuse to skip this lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 27, 2014)

qhall544 said:


> Lorac eye shadows are usually pigmented but those swatches got me kinda scared. Why do they look powdery to me? I was gonna get it on the October 1st but I will just wait for the Ulta release just in case I have to return it.


  I thought they said the palette will only  be available on Lorac's website?


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I thought they said the palette will only  be available on Lorac's website?


  No, there are released dates posted a few pages back for Ulta, Kohl's and Amazon.com


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 27, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> No, there are released dates posted a few pages back for Ulta, Kohl's and Amazon.com


  Yeah but the dates say those are for everything but the mega pro, which said was exclusive to Lorac's site.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 27, 2014)

I was hoping the little palettes (Queen, Princess, Countess, and Duchess) come in a set (like last year they had the Eye Candy Full Face Collection).  This year, they have the Royal Full Face Collection, but I think it has different products (not palettes)... but who knows? They might still be in a set.

  Back to topic... I can't wait for the Mega Pro Palette!  I already have Pro 1, and I love it.  I still want Pro 2, but I'm waiting for HSN to restock it.  I have a few other LORAC palettes too, and I really like them.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah but the dates say those are for everything but the mega pro, which said was exclusive to Lorac's site.


  Ohhhhh, okay. I missed that part, sorry!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope they didn't cheap out on the quality of the shadows because it's a giant palette for $59  Maybe it's just bad lighting. This is me making excuses because I absolutely want to love it lmao


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Whole holiday out the 1st or just the mega pallet?


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 27, 2014)

Pretty! I want it!


----------



## Shars (Sep 27, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I was hoping the little palettes (Queen, Princess, Countess, and Duchess) come in a set (like last year they had the Eye Candy Full Face Collection).  This year, they have the Royal Full Face Collection, but I think it has different products (not palettes)... but who knows? They might still be in a set.
> 
> Back to topic... I can't wait for the Mega Pro Palette!  I already have Pro 1, and I love it.  I still want Pro 2, but I'm waiting for HSN to restock it.  I have a few other LORAC palettes too, and I really like them.
> 
> ...


  Seems like everything is out on Lorac's website on the 1st. Other locations are a bit later (Ulta and Kohl's on or about the 5th and elsewhere around the 15th).


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 27, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Whole holiday out the 1st or just the mega pallet?


  I believe most if not all of the collection will be out on the 1st at their website and amazon. But the mega pro is exclusive to those two locations. While there will be other launch dates for outside retailers a few days after.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Shars said:


> HSN already has the Full Face Collection up as well as the Lip Lustre Creme ? Set (lipglosses basically lol). No Pro 2 in back stock yet though  Seems like everything is out on Lorac's website on the 1st. Other locations are a bit later (Ulta and Kohl's on or about the 5th and elsewhere around the 15th).





thethinmint said:


> I believe most if not all of the collection will be out on the 1st at their website and amazon. But the mega pro is exclusive to those two locations. While there will be other launch dates for outside retailers a few days after.


Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope we get prices soon for their holiday collection . I'm really interested in the small pallets too.


----------



## laarni (Sep 27, 2014)

If the small palettes are just $15, I am getting Queen!  Thank you for the welcome, *@Dolly Snow*_!_


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not loving that it's only available on their site and amazon ... I've never ordered anything from the Lorac site before. Anyone know if they launch stuff at midnight/what time new things usually go up on there? Or is it like MAC and we're just going to have to stay up all night? lol


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 28, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm not loving that it's only available on their site and amazon ... I've never ordered anything from the Lorac site before. Anyone know if they launch stuff at midnight/what time new things usually go up on there? Or is it like MAC and we're just going to have to stay up all night? lol


  How do we know the Mega Pro will only be available through Lorac and Amazon?  I thought someone who worked at Kohl's mentioned that they already had everything in, but were eagerly awaiting the Mega Pro palette...???

  It's just difficult to believe that it would only be available through those retailers...hmmmm.


----------



## itsmeg (Sep 28, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm not loving that it's only available on their site and amazon ... I've never ordered anything from the Lorac site before. Anyone know if they launch stuff at midnight/what time new things usually go up on there? Or is it like MAC and we're just going to have to stay up all night? lol


  I know! Unfortunately I have never ordered anything from Lorac's website either, so we are in the same boat! I am hoping it launches around midnight though!!


----------



## Sashajeanmua (Sep 28, 2014)

Omg this is amazing!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nordstrom started carrying Lorac online so maybe they will get the palette as well.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 28, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> How do we know the Mega Pro will only be available through Lorac and Amazon?  I thought someone who worked at Kohl's mentioned that they already had everything in, but were eagerly awaiting the Mega Pro palette...???  It's just difficult to believe that it would only be available through those retailers...hmmmm.


  it's what we are speculating because of;   





MACluvin said:


> http://es.paperblog.com/proxima-lorac-mega-pro-palette-sombras-al-detalle-2816030/ I found this blog with a closer look at each individual eyeshadow and I can't get over how gorgeous Indigo looks. I'm a neutral kind of girl but this color looks so gorgeous :eyelove: ...Btw I'm kind of new here so if posting links to blogs isn't okay I apologize in advance.


  and:  





NaturallyUrs said:


> As per the blog:  "Esta paleta es parte de la colección The Royal Collection, disponible en: 01 de octubre 2014: loraccosmetics.com 05 de octubre 2014: Ulta Beauty 05 de octubre 2014  Kohl 15 de octubre, otras tiendas."  This palette is part of their "Royal Collection" (probably means LE) and will be available:  -October 1 at Lorac (although the paragraph above that quoted statement says it'll be in the website and amazon on the 1st) -October 5th at Kohl and Ulta -October 15th at other stores   This is a blog posting however, so I'd believe the dates could possibly change... Temptalia and Katen should have more solid dates...so if wait for them...


   and also: 





NaturallyUrs said:


> I found this blog that corroborates with the Spanish blog [@]MACluvin[/@] shared with us: http://bellbellebella.com/2014/09/lorac-holiday-2014-mega-pro-palette.html  Seems like the palette is exclusive to Lorac's site and Amazon...  While the whole collection (or rest of the collection not clear) is released on the:  1st, at Lorac's site 5th at Kohl's and Ulta 15th at other store locations.


  I do still feel like the palette won't  be exclusive to those online spots but from the minimum info we've received this far that's what it seems...


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 28, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I do still feel like the palette won't be exclusive to those online spots but from the minimum info we've received this far that's what it seems...


  Got it...yeah, I'm with you on this.  I'm hopeful it will pop up elsewhere.  Just wondering if I should take that risk!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 28, 2014)

laarni said:


> If the small palettes are just $15, I am getting Queen!  Thank you for the welcome, *@Dolly Snow*_!_


 if they are, Princess for me


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


  *eyeroll*
  Do these people want our money or not? lol


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


  Hmm that's kinda odd but it's whatevs I'm not in a rush to get it right now. I just hope that when it releases that I'll be able to actually get it::haha:


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> *eyeroll* Do these people want our money or not? lol


  I know sheesh there so damn annoying with this top secret crap like just sell the darn thing already


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Hmm that's kinda odd but it's whatevs I'm not in a rush to get it right now. I just hope that when it releases that I'll be able to actually get it::haha:


  I'm sayin if I miss it because they wanna play all dang day I'm gonna be so mad


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably be a mega pro 2 next holiday lol


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 29, 2014)

I kinda believe the dates because with pro 2 palette it was only on lorac's site then like a week or so later it popped up on ulta.. It's no different than how UD does too


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh don't tell me that! That's kind of dumb for them to not release it with the Royal collection if it's supposedly part of that collection. I'm going to check anyway. I'll be really pissed if I miss this - I've had the money put away for it since I found out about it lol!


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

Ether lady I spoke to claims it will be different than other releases just because this palette will be super limited edition I'm not gonna snooze on it either I will be checking on the first cuz we all know they lie there asses off most of the time I just don't understand the big hush hush secret shit it's so annoying


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

*the lady damn auto correct


----------



## itsmeg (Sep 29, 2014)

I just spoke with Lorac CS and asked if the mega pro will be releasing on October 1st along with the holiday collection, and this was the response


----------



## Rebel Riley (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


  Between this and RHPS life is filled with disappointments today!


----------



## sungelly87 (Sep 29, 2014)

Not sure if I want this palette....it looks so pretty though!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 29, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Between this and RHPS life is filled with disappointments today!


  I'm speechless.  Wait -- no I'm not...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


  Seriously?? Man....no kidding...between RHPS and this....lame!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> Ether lady I spoke to claims it will be different than other releases just because this palette will be super limited edition I'm not gonna snooze on it either I will be checking on the first cuz we all know they lie there asses off most of the time I just don't understand the* big hush hush secret shit it's so annoying*


  Yeah really! Relly cant take another BS today!


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just got off the phone with lorac customer service and they informed me the holiday collection is releasing but the mega pro will not be releasing in the 1st with the rest of the collection the date is still not being released and they would not tell me if kohls and Ulta will have it in store


  How annoying! Guess we just have to wait 'till they decide to give us more info


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> I just spoke with Lorac CS and asked if the mega pro will be releasing on October 1st along with the holiday collection, and this was the response


  Are they serious? Are they trying to say that they did NOT expect such interest in the Mega Pro? You make two incredibly popular palettes and then release another one on steroids, in the holiday season, for only slightly more than your popular palettes.....
  Somebody needs to fire their PR manager!


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> Are they serious? Are they trying to say that they did NOT expect such interest in the Mega Pro? You make two incredibly popular palettes and then release another one on steroids, in the holiday season, for only slightly more than your popular palettes..... Somebody needs to fire their PR manager!


 ha "one on steroids!"  Idk what's up with these makeup brands acting surprised ppl actually wanna buy the stuff


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Sep 29, 2014)

ahhhhhhhh i cant believe i almost forgot how much i needed this!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to have so much anxiety over this until it comes out lmao. Why do they have to make it so limited? Seriously, they must not want our money that bad!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 29, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm going to have so much anxiety over this until it comes out lmao. Why do they have to make it so limited? Seriously, they must not want our money that bad!


   I heard from trendmood1 on instagram the availability date would possibly be the 15th of October at kohls and ulta! Idk how true this is but I'm stalking all sites and instagram like a fiend for the next two weeks. I really wish they'd stop trying to hype it and just sell it. They have to know how much $$$ they'll make hopefully they have a ton and don't just sell out in an hour. The utter nonsense of these companies. Launch dates are put their to ensure people are prepared to buy. I wonder what would happened if they did a surprise instagram post and their site crashed from the bombardment  the anxiety I'm feeling is just utter madness. I'll be on a plane for most of the 1st!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 29, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> I heard from trendmood1 on instagram the availability date would possibly be the 15th of October at kohls and ulta! Idk how true this is but I'm stalking all sites and instagram like a fiend for the next two weeks. I really wish they'd stop trying to hype it and just sell it. They have to know how much $$$ they'll make hopefully they have a ton and don't just sell out in an hour. The utter nonsense of these companies. Launch dates are put their to ensure people are prepared to buy. I wonder what would happened if they did a surprise instagram post and their site crashed from the bombardment  the anxiety I'm feeling is just utter madness. I'll be on a plane for most of the 1st!


  I don't recommend using trendmood as a source around here. They are very shady.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Sep 29, 2014)

They need to stop playing with people's emotions they don't know how serious this shit is for us!! And I was in a bad mood all day cuz they wanna act the damn fool with this


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 30, 2014)

I want this even more now!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I want this even more now!!


Dang it! I want it even more too


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dang it! I want it even more too


  :evil:


----------



## Kaipie20 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I want this even more now!!


. :eyelove:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

Those neutrals and jewel tones!! I just want to give you my money LORAC. Tell us when this launches!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would be happy if they would just tell us "we'll announce the date on our facebook" or something like that. I will not be happy if they just throw it up on the site unannounced and we don't know when the hell it's happening!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 30, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I would be happy if they would just tell us "we'll announce the date on our facebook" or something like that. I will not be happy if they just throw it up on the site unannounced and we don't know when the hell it's happening!!


  I know. Urban decay was nice for doing that for the Vice 3. I was able to order and move on with my life...


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 30, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I know. Urban decay was nice for doing that for the Vice 3. I was able to order and move on with my life...


  but how many years it took UD to get that right lol


----------



## vmb8706 (Sep 30, 2014)

People were ordering yesterday by searching the site and adding it to their carts similar to the way we order mac here before it launches officially eventho it was listed as out of stock for some


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I want this even more now!!


this looks really nice really wearable to me


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


>


  hmmm... after seeing swatches on a deeper skin tone, I'm not very impressed. soooo this'll be a definite skip for me. more for you guys!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 30, 2014)

vmb8706 said:


> People were ordering yesterday by searching the site and adding it to their carts similar to the way we order mac here before it launches officially eventho it was listed as out of stock for some


Damn, why didn't we think of that sooner? It's on there if you type in "pro mega" in the search box, but out of stock now. Everything else from the royal collection is on there though!


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 30, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Damn, why didn't we think of that sooner? It's on there if you type in "pro mega" in the search box, but out of stock now. Everything else from the royal collection is on there though!


   Seriously!  the ridiculousness of this launch may just have me changing my mind and passing this up...


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 30, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Damn, why didn't we think of that sooner? It's on there if you type in "pro mega" in the search box, but out of stock now. Everything else from the royal collection is on there though!


  waaah?! no wayyy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> hmmm... after seeing swatches on a deeper skin tone, I'm not very impressed. soooo this'll be a definite skip for me. more for you guys!


   I feel you on this. I may have to let this one go. More $$$ for MUFE shadows!!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 30, 2014)

noooo!!!  it's out if stock for me  





vmb8706 said:


> People were ordering yesterday by searching the site and adding it to their carts similar to the way we order mac here before it launches officially eventho it was listed as out of stock for some


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't see the small pallets though


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 30, 2014)

If this helps


----------



## sugarberry (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


>


  Looks really nice.  This is a very neutral palette for sure, so I'm kind of disappointed that the few jewel tones don't pop as much as I expected.


----------



## MACluvin (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


>


  Wow! Mulberry looks gorgeous. I'm definitely stalking their website just in case it launches on the 1st.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is some B.S!! Just checked lorac's site and it says "sold out". I thought it was set to launch tomorrow


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> This is some B.S!! Just checked lorac's site and it says "sold out". I thought it was set to launch tomorrow


  It hasn't launched yet. They've just uploaded the inventory in time for launch tomorrow or whenever.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah the only thing I don't see are the small palettes. The liquid lustre set, eye collection, eye duo, and lipgloss set are all on there and you can purchase them now though.

   

  


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 30, 2014)

October 7th!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn why so late !!!!! UGHHHHHH


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Damn why so late !!!!! UGHHHHHH


  It's only a week later lol!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> It's only a week later lol!


A week too long!! Lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> A week too long!! Lol


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 30, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> October 7th!!


  excuse me?!?!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Sep 30, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> October 7th!!


  I'm still stalking... but at least I have more money for mac now.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope Ulta and Kohls will get it. I've never ordered from LORAC before. It would be a good strategy to get more traffic to their site.


----------



## Ana A (Sep 30, 2014)

I respect the fact that at least they informed us instead of making us stalk for nothing *cough Mac


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ana A said:


> I respect the fact that at least they informed us instead of making us stalk for nothing *cough Mac


So true!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 30, 2014)

Phew...at least there's a definite date now. Still nervous about ordering from their site though, I hope it doesn't crash from all the traffic lol


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 30, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> October 7th!!


  Thank you for the info. Updated title


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> I want this even more now!!


  :eyelove: I so want this!!   





nikkideevah said:


> October 7th!!


  I hope it doesn't sell out fast. However, if it does I hope they restock if not I'm gonna be like this  :haha:


----------



## tamikajodha (Sep 30, 2014)

Omg..I'm so excited for this palette!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 30, 2014)

I just checked the site and its saying that its sold I'm pissed


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 30, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> I just checked the site and its saying that its sold I'm pissed


  It's not sold out because it hasn't even launched yet!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Sep 30, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's not sold out because it hasn't even launched yet!


The site CLEARLY said otherwise! As far as I'm concerned a lot of people also seen the same thing. However I have been informed that lorac confirmed the date was the 7th.


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Sep 30, 2014)

It says out of stock because they have not added the stock to the site. It is just getting prepped early for the launch.


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 30, 2014)

Can i buy the palette at Khols or not?


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 30, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Can i buy the palette at Khols or not?


  And other retailers?! I really want to know if this is a LORAC exclusive.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> It says out of stock because they have not added the stock to the site. It is just getting prepped early for the launch.


  Exactly. If you haven't added the inventory, it wouldn't be "in stock". You aren't even supposed to be able to see the palette as it's technically not listed. They need a better IT person. People shouldn't be able to do a search and find something that's not been released yet. There are IT codes that stop that.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Exactly. If you haven't added the inventory, it wouldn't be "in stock". You aren't even supposed to be able to see the palette as it's technically not listed. They need a better IT person. People shouldn't be able to do a search and find something that's not been released yet. There are IT codes that stop that.


  You're correct in that they need better IT, because I didn't search for the palette, as it was listed under Limited Edition Collections earlier this evening...(or What's New...can't recall now).  Seems to have vanished now, but I can still see it because I had placed it in my cart (and it is still there).  Can't order it, of course, but there it sits...


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> You're correct in that they need better IT, because I didn't search for the palette, as it was listed under Limited Edition Collections earlier this evening...(or What's New...can't recall now).  Seems to have vanished now, but I can still see it because I had placed it in my cart (and it is still there).  Can't order it, of course, but there it sits...


  I didn't see it under the Limited Edition Collections but I searched for mega pro and up it popped. I was able to add it to my wishlist as well.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 30, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> The site CLEARLY said otherwise! As far as I'm concerned a lot of people also seen the same thing. However I have been informed that lorac confirmed the date was the 7th.


  Unlike MAC, I think they merely use "sold out" in place of "coming soon"...  LOL


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Unlike MAC, I think they merely use "sold out" in place of "coming soon"...  LOL


  Haha! Well let's hope that unlike MAC they have plenty of stock to go around. I'm hoping it's eventually released to other retailers so I can try to get a discount in someone's F&F sale


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 30, 2014)

For those wondering where the palette will launch. HTH.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 30, 2014)

Shars said:


> Haha! Well let's hope that unlike MAC they have plenty of stock to go around. I'm hoping it's eventually released to other retailers so I can try to get a discount in someone's F&F sale


  Amen to that!  I can't go through another RHPS escapade...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it took 10 years off my life!


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so ready for this. I find the Amazon release part really interesting.


----------



## itsmeg (Sep 30, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm so ready for this. I find the Amazon release part really interesting.


Me too. Do you just do a search for the mega pro and it will pop up on the launch date? Lol, I'm confused..


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 30, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Me too. Do you just do a search for the mega pro and it will pop up on the launch date? Lol, I'm confused..


  Lmao I'm curious to see. Will/do they have their own little store on Amazon?? I will try to but off LORAC's website if I have enough $$$ tucked away comete 7th, anyway!


----------



## laarni (Oct 1, 2014)

I think LORAC does not want the Mega Pro Palette to compete with other items from the holiday collection. That's why it got a different release date. lol.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 1, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Unlike MAC, I think they merely use "sold out" in place of "coming soon"...  LOL  :headbang:


LOL they drive me crazy!I thought I missed it. I was able to put it in my shopping cart and all. Then they said something like the item no longer available and remove it from my cart! I really thought it was gone smh


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

Would've been nice if the other retailers got it...


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Would've been nice if the other retailers got it...


  they will eventually.. I remember the pro 2 palette was on lorac's site for a few days before it went to ulta


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

the mega pro palette is available NOW on lorac's website.  last night when i added it to my cart, it said it was out of stock, but today, the order went through and i received a confirmation e-mail.  eta: it's under "what's new."


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks! Just tried it and my order went through as well, so here I'll sit with fingers crossed!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 1, 2014)

I might end up getting this after all!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered it too woohoo!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> eta: it's under "what's new."


  Just ordered! Thank you!


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just placed my order!!!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

Just placed my order. Told yawl I was still stalking and lurking. Even tho they said October 7


----------



## sosandie (Oct 1, 2014)

As to clear up some of the confusion. The mega pro palette did show available on Monday and lots of people ordered. But on Tuesday CS contacted said customers and notified them that they will put their palettes aside and will allow them to place the order via phone in Wednesday morning. So in other words you weren't charged if you placed an order on Monday.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 1, 2014)

I placed my order as well! [@]Faith05Hope07[/@] place ya order it's up boo


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 1, 2014)

I actually JUST placed an order for the palette just now? Even though its a glitch they are still honoring the order right?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 1, 2014)

I just ordered...


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 1, 2014)

Doesn't necessarily seem like a glitch. It's in my cart but I don't think I'm going to pull the trigger. I'm worried a lot of the shades are going to look the same on the lid, all of the lighter neutrals. Going to hold out for more swatches. Hope everyone's order today goes through. I am impressed they have free shipping no matter what you order though!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 1, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> the mega pro palette is available NOW on lorac's website.  last night when i added it to my cart, it said it was out of stock, but today, the order went through and i received a confirmation e-mail.  eta: it's under "what's new."


  [@]erine1881[/@] [@]NaomiH[/@] [@]Dolly Snow[/@]  u guys were interested in this, right?


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> u guys were interested in this, right?


  No, I'm skipping it. Thank you though!


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Doesn't necessarily seem like a glitch. It's in my cart but I don't think I'm going to pull the trigger. I'm worried a lot of the shades are going to look the same on the lid, all of the lighter neutrals. Going to hold out for more swatches. Hope everyone's order today goes through. I am impressed they have free shipping no matter what you order though!


  Same here.  I keep staring at my cart, but I don't want a palette full of neutrals that look the same on my eyes.  I was hoping for a few more jewel tones.  Mulberry and Dark Teal didn't swatch at all like I thought they'd look.  

  I am a little worried that if I don't order it now, it will sell out, though, but I think most people will be waiting for October 7 to purchase.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 1, 2014)

it'll also come on amazon. im waiting for it to pop up there so i can use my swabucks giftcard


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 1, 2014)

Haha just ordered mine!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ahasegawa* 



I actually JUST placed an order for the palette just now? Even though its a glitch they are still honoring the order right?



  i hope it's not a glitch.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

now it's saying it's out of stock.. hmm.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

they just pulled it down now.. hope yall get yours..


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 1, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> I actually JUST placed an order for the palette just now? Even though its a glitch they are still honoring the order right?
> 
> 
> 
> i hope it's not a glitch.


   Im willing to bet it is just because its not supposed to be released until the 7th. I doubt they will ship it before then either XD But im willing to bet they will honor it still since it isnt our fault their site is wonky


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> they just pulled it down now.. hope yall get yours..


  Im still able to add it to my cart. they didnt take it down on my end...


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

and per Lorac's facebook as I read through the comments the mega pro will not be at ulta smh


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> Im still able to add it to my cart. they didnt take it down on my end...


  u can add it to your cart but once u go to the page it will say to take it out


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 1, 2014)

OMG I want to order but is this some type of glitch? I remember that whole riri fiasco...


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ahasegawa* 



 Im willing to bet it is just because its not supposed to be released until the 7th. I doubt they will ship it before then either XD But im willing to bet they will honor it still since it isnt our fault their site is wonky



  fingers crossed!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 1, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> Im willing to bet it is just because its not supposed to be released until the 7th. I doubt they will ship it before then either XD But im willing to bet they will honor it still since it isnt our fault their site is wonky


  No I remember with MAC they canceled ALL orders that were placed before the "official" launch time.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope it isn't a glitch! I didn't use any questionable tactics to find it online. I happened to check their site for info and saw it in stock, ordered it, then came here to share in my excitement lol. I did nothing wrong, so I hope I don't get a cancellation.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

I doubt orders will be canceled for this. Especially if it popped up under What's New and it wasn't there before. Like someone said, they probably will honor the orders but they probably won't ship until next week. And it's not like we went through some secret coding or linkage to order. We should be fine.


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 1, 2014)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> No I remember with MAC they canceled ALL orders that were placed before the "official" launch time.


  That sounds like a very MAC thing to do...I dont know why but I have a feeling Lorac wont do that....


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 1, 2014)

When you have trendmood tagging lorac of course they're gonna take it down...argh


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

idk what's going on with their site, but it's back up.. look what i started =P


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> When you have trendmood tagging lorac of course they're gonna take it down...argh


  I saw that. That account literally makes me cringe.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

I think because people were ordering multiple.. now it only allows me to add one to the cart lol


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

code: 10PERCENT for those that didnt place an order


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

I get all the way to checkout put in my cc and it says there's not enough inventory to place the order wtf


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

Finally ordered but couldn't apply the discount


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

I got an email saying the royal collection launched, with a picture of everything INCLUDING the palette, and the whole collection is under "holiday" now on the website. However, the pro palette is saying out of stock for me. Why the hell don't they just put a notation on the site somewhere that says it's not coming out until the 7th? I'm going to be so pissed off if I miss it.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

I think they are listing it as "out of stock" again.  I had it in my cart since early morning--kept going back and forth--but as of right now, it's listed as out of stock when you try to place the order.  No big deal, as the official launch isn't until next week, and hopefully there will be more swatches by then.


----------



## jandj0510 (Oct 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> code: 10PERCENT for those that didnt place an order


Were you able to use the code ? It did not work for me (


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> Finally ordered but couldn't apply the discount


  Same. I think they disabled it for that


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

jandj0510 said:


> Were you able to use the code ? It did not work for me (


  Didn't work for me either.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I got an email saying the royal collection launched, with a picture of everything INCLUDING the palette, and the whole collection is under "holiday" now on the website. However, the pro palette is saying out of stock for me. Why the hell don't they just put a notation on the site somewhere that says it's not coming out until the 7th? I'm going to be so pissed off if I miss it.


  Keep refreshing your cart it will come up and let you order I had to do it like 10 times and it finally went through


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 1, 2014)

So it said out of stock for me, but it let me check out anyway and I have a confirmation email! We'll see what happens! It's worth a try I guess


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

If you keep clicking on shopping bag every time it tells you out of stock it will eventually let you check out


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, and just in case anyone is panicking, Lorac posted on twitter that they have a glitch on their website, the palette is not sold out and will be released on the 7th!.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not having a problem getting to the checkout screen - its after I click "place order," it says it "did not have enough quantity to complete the order"


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm not having a problem getting to the checkout screen - its after I click "place order," it says it "did not have enough quantity to complete the order"


  It did that to me a couple times then it went through


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

They need to just let us all order it today lmao. Seriously, what are they waiting for?


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 1, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> Oh, and just in case anyone is panicking, Lorac posted on twitter that they have a glitch on their website, the palette is not sold out and will be released on the 7th!.


  Good cause I've been trying to checkout for the past hour. Hopefully now we'll get some swatches soon.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm not having a problem getting to the checkout screen - its after I click "place order," it says it "did not have enough quantity to complete the order"


  same here.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> It did that to me a couple times then it went through


I'm going to just sit here doing it over and over lol


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> They need to just let us all order it today lmao. Seriously, what are they waiting for?


  Yeah, it does seem weird that the palette didn't launch with the rest of the collection.  Ah well.  At least it'll give me time to think about whether I really want it or not.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm going to just sit here doing it over and over lol


  Just keep clicking shopping cart and check out and it will eventually let you


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

It's a crock of horse shit if you ask me they should have just let it go up for sale we ain't getting the shit anyway till probably the 7th


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 1, 2014)

...the money was taking out of my account for this...


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> ...the money was taking out of my account for this...


  Me too


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

Now it says that the palette is 0 dollars when you add it to the cart lol. They also updated the info on it to say it will be released the 7th. I guess they're trying to fix it so no one else can order it? If it's this much of a mess right now, I hope the site doesn't crash on the 7th.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

I just hope they don't start canceling orders


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Now it says that the palette is 0 dollars when you add it to the cart lol. They also updated the info on it to say it will be released the 7th. I guess they're trying to fix it so no one else can order it? If it's this much of a mess right now, I hope the site doesn't crash on the 7th.


  Yeah I'll just wait for the 7th. If i miss it,it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't see the princess pallet


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 1, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Now it says that the palette is 0 dollars when you add it to the cart lol. They also updated the info on it to say it will be released the 7th. I guess they're trying to fix it so no one else can order it? If it's this much of a mess right now, I hope the site doesn't crash on the 7th.


  That's exactly what happened to me when I tried ordering it right now. Guess I'll just have to wait till the 7th.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw the palette on the site this morning and ordered it. I didn't realize it was a glitch. Hmm... I sure hope they honor the purchase!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I just hope they don't start canceling orders


  That would suck, hopefully everything is fine for all of you who ordered.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 1, 2014)

I waited so long for the 1st and now it's pushed to the 7th.  Hope it comes to Amazon like they said bc I have a giftcard I would like to use on this


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I waited so long for the 1st and now it's pushed to the 7th.  Hope it comes to Amazon like they said bc I have a giftcard I would like to use on this


  It'll be on Amazon.


----------



## Mazi (Oct 1, 2014)

i'm going to have to order the palette off amazon hopefully they will ship to outside the U.S


----------



## StarDust1203 (Oct 1, 2014)

I tried to add this palette to my cart for about an hour and the site wouldn't load and then it sold out :-( hopefully everyone that was able to order gets their palette!


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw on Facebook they are honoring orders that were placed during the glitch


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I saw on Facebook they are honoring orders that were placed during the glitch


  Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 1, 2014)

That "glitch" is pretty lame on LORAC's end...if they are going to honor the orders, which is cool they are, then why not just release the palette now? Obviously they have the stock on hand.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That "glitch" is pretty lame on LORAC's end...if they are going to honor the orders, which is cool they are, then why not just release the palette now? Obviously they have the stock on hand.


  Agreed. This is some stupid shit.  Might as well make it available to everyone now.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That "glitch" is pretty lame on LORAC's end...if they are going to honor the orders, which is cool they are, then why not just release the palette now? Obviously they have the stock on hand.


  I agree that's bullshit how there playing these games they should of fired there IT guys and released the palette that's not our fault they can't get there shit together


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That "glitch" is pretty lame on LORAC's end...if they are going to honor the orders, which is cool they are, then why not just release the palette now? Obviously they have the stock on hand.





MooseMoose said:


> Agreed. This is some stupid shit.  Might as well make it available to everyone now.


They are trying to be cool like MAC :lol:  You know and play with our emotions


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is  so weird that I can't find it on their website but you guys can see it. Guess I'll wait till the 7th then :-(


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are trying to be cool like MAC :lol:  You know and play with our emotions


  Lmao they're like "hey, that worked for MAC ! Let's adopt the business model that makes potential customers really pissed off!!!"  Come on LORAC, you're better than that!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 1, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> This is so weird that I can't find it on their website but you guys can see it. Guess I'll wait till the 7th then :-(


  I think they have since taken it down.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> This is  so weird that I can't find it on their website but you guys can see it. Guess I'll wait till the 7th then :-(


  It's not listed yet, I had to search "Mega Pro" to find it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 1, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> That "glitch" is pretty lame on LORAC's end...if they are going to honor the orders, which is cool they are, then why not just release the palette now? Obviously they have the stock on hand.


  I think they are just afraid of pissing off the people who are waiting until the 7th, just in case they didn't happen to see the update that it is available early. What they should probably do is go ahead and release some now and then hold back some and restock on the 7th for those who are expecting it then.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Lmao they're like "hey, that worked for MAC ! Let's adopt the business model that makes potential customers really pissed off!!!"  Come on LORAC, you're better than that!


:lol: They are better than that!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm happy for everyone who was able to get it!  But Lorac really F'ed up this one! They literally were going to piss off a bunch of people either way, whether they were going to cancel the orders or honor them. I'd rather be on the side who got their orders in before all the chaos and site crashing on the 7th. I think that's what people are a little pissed about. Why announce to the world that your release date is the 7th, but have your IT person make it available for purchase of the 1st? Makes no sense. I know it will be available again on the 7th, but dang, I wish I would have gotten the opportunity to order it before it goes out of stock on the 7th! I can't imagine how much of a frenzy that will be. Lol!  Oh lorac....


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> It's not listed yet, I had to search "Mega Pro" to find it


  It's no longer listed thru the search function either.    I wanna know where all the quads are


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's no longer listed thru the search function either.    I wanna know where all the quads are


  Ooh okay, good to know. I still have the product page up so I will be sure to keep it up til the launch.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Woke up a bit late today the one day I do I miss out on trying to order it early. I hope the site doesn't  crash I remember with the new vice pallet the UD site was hard to place an order because of all the traffic.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I saw on Facebook they are honoring orders that were placed during the glitch


  My stalking paid off.. they took my money... but at least they are honoring the purchase bkuz it was their mistake.   I don't know why people are mad because of a glitch if they announced the 7th. Can't really be mad at the IT dude for messing up coding..  or the people who just saw an opening and jumped at it.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I don't know why people are mad because of a glitch if they announced the 7th. Can't really be mad at the IT dude for messing up coding.. or the people who just saw an opening and jumped at it.


  That's exactly how I feel.  I doubt they intentionally released the palette today.  Like they said, it was a glitch in their system.  My guess is they intended to release it today but changed their minds, but the IT team didn't get the message or forgot.  I personally didn't buy it when I could have, but I'm pretty happy that everyone will get the chance to purchase it on the official release date.  Seems fair to me.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I don't know why people are mad because of a glitch if they announced the 7th. Can't really be mad at the IT dude for messing up coding.. or the people who just saw an opening and jumped at it.


  Lol... you don't know why people are mad? It's because they announced to the ENTIRE nation on social media that it would be released the 7th, NOT the 1st. Therefore, people were waiting until the 7th to place an order. It's definitely a fault on Lorac's end, which is why people are so upset that they didn't get the opportunity to order the palette on the 1st, like some were able to. Like I stated before, it's not the peoples fault, it's LORAC's. It's the matter of people avoiding the frenzy of the 7th (site crashing, possibility of it being sold out), due to Lorac's technical problems. It's not really a "fair" game if you get to order it before anyone else, and then Lorac makes it unavailable for the rest of the people who waited...


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Lol... you don't know why people are mad? It's because they announced to the ENTIRE nation on social media that it would be released the 7th, NOT the 1st. Therefore, people were waiting until the 7th to place an order. It's definitely a fault on Lorac's end, which is why people are so upset that they didn't get the opportunity to order the palette on the 1st, like some were able to. Like I stated before, it's not the peoples fault, it's LORAC's. It's the matter of people avoiding the frenzy of the 7th (site crashing, possibility of it being sold out), due to Lorac's technical problems. It's not really a "fair" game if you get to order it before anyone else, and then Lorac makes it unavailable for the rest of the people who waited...


  I just mean in the sense that mistakes are made all of the time @ idky ppl are all up in a frenzy. Especially if the pallette will still be available.  I even stated yesterday I was still stalking the pallette despite their announcement.  Is all not fair in love and makeup :'(


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

[quote 





itsmeg said:


> Lol... you don't know why people are mad? It's because they announced to the ENTIRE nation on social media that it would be released the 7th, NOT the 1st. Therefore, people were waiting until the 7th to place an order. It's definitely a fault on Lorac's end, which is why people are so upset that they didn't get the opportunity to order the palette on the 1st, like some were able to. Like I stated before, it's not the peoples fault, it's LORAC's. It's the matter of people avoiding the frenzy of the 7th (site crashing, possibility of it being sold out), due to Lorac's technical problems. It's not really a "fair" game if you get to order it before anyone else, and then Lorac makes it unavailable for the rest of the people who waited...


  ^Well said.   It's totally not fair, and, just to clarify, I don't think any of us were mad or upset at the people who got to order! That would be petty as hell. Rage is definitely directed at LORAC here. But it's a bit ridiculous to be like "why you mad" after getting to order early after the very public announcement of this releasing on the 7th. That's all.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Lol... you don't know why people are mad? It's because they announced to the ENTIRE nation on social media that it would be released the 7th, NOT the 1st. Therefore, people were waiting until the 7th to place an order. It's definitely a fault on Lorac's end, which is why people are so upset that they didn't get the opportunity to order the palette on the 1st, like some were able to. Like I stated before, it's not the peoples fault, it's LORAC's. It's the matter of people avoiding the frenzy of the 7th (site crashing, possibility of it being sold out), due to Lorac's technical problems. It's not really a "fair" game if you get to order it before anyone else, and then Lorac makes it unavailable for the rest of the people who waited...


  It's possible that they did it on purpose, but I logged on at around 7:00 PT and the website was glitchy even then.  I couldn't decide if I really wanted it, so I opened and closed the website a few times.  It would tell me it was in stock, then out of stock, then insufficient stock, then in stock again.  I figured Lorac's IT caught on and was trying to fix the page as I was browsing.  Who knows!  I hope they're not playing games, as I don't think Lorac has that reputation (yet), but you never know with companies nowadays.

  Good luck to everyone on the 7th!  I will probably be right there with you trying to order the palette!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I just mean in the sense that mistakes are made all of the time @ idky ppl are all up in a frenzy. Especially if the pallette will still be available. I even stated yesterday I was still stalking the pallette despite their announcement. Is all not fair in love and makeup :'(


  Unfortunately, between this and the RHPS, I've learned the hard way to not trust "official" release dates.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Unfortunately, between this and the RHPS, I've learned the hard way to not trust "official" release dates. :meh:


  Never trust "the man" lol.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> ^Well said.   It's totally not fair, and, just to clarify, I don't think any of us were mad or upset at the people who got to order! That would be petty as hell. Rage is definitely directed at LORAC here. But it's a bit ridiculous to be like "why you mad" after getting to order early after the very public announcement of this releasing on the 7th. That's all.


  Maybe I should rephrase... less why u mad.. more why be upset because others capitalized off a mistake made by some poor IT guy. It wasn't intentionally done by the company. I didn't intend to imply that people where mad at people who ordered early...  It's not as if LORAC has a history of mess ups like this.  I wasn't upset yesterday when some people said they were able to order... it was just like cool for them, I will stalk tomorrow.


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I wanna know where all the quads are


  That's what I want to know too. They posted a real nice pic of them on their instagram earlier but nada in the interwebs.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Lol... you don't know why people are mad? It's because they announced to the ENTIRE nation on social media that it would be released the 7th, NOT the 1st. Therefore, people were waiting until the 7th to place an order. It's definitely a fault on Lorac's end, which is why people are so upset that they didn't get the opportunity to order the palette on the 1st, like some were able to. Like I stated before, it's not the peoples fault, it's LORAC's. It's the matter of people avoiding the frenzy of the 7th (site crashing, possibility of it being sold out), due to Lorac's technical problems. It's not really a "fair" game if you get to order it before anyone else, and then Lorac makes it unavailable for the rest of the people who waited...


But it's not unavailable, you're just going to have to wait a few more days. I don't see what the big deal is. It was a fuck up on the site.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> But it's not unavailable, you're just going to have to wait a few more days. I don't see what the big deal is. It was a fuck up on the site.


  It's CURRENTLY unavailable right now to those who are waiting for the OFFICIAL launch date on the 7TH. I don't think it's a "big deal", if you read my comment - I stated exactly what you said, that it was LORAC's fault, and a "fuck up" on the site. GEEZ people. READ what I said. People are upset about the possibility of it selling out and the site crashing. Those who ordered avoided that whole ordeal completely due to LORAC's technically difficulties. I'm sure if MAC said they were releasing a LE collection on the 7th, but it went up randomly on the 1st, there would be more of a frenzy and people making it a "big deal".


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> That's what I want to know too. They posted a real nice pic of them on their instagram earlier but nada in the interwebs.


  I wanted to order all but one. Hell, probably all of em!


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

The above has been sent out by LORAC to its newsletter subscribers.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 1, 2014)

From what I have seen LORAC has been good to their customers. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a bit more stock if there isn't a lot left for the official launch.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 1, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> That's exactly how I feel.  *I doubt they intentionally released the palette today.* * Like they said, it was a glitch in their system.*  My guess is they intended to release it today but changed their minds, but the IT team didn't get the message or forgot.  I personally didn't buy it when I could have, but I'm pretty happy that everyone will get the chance to purchase it on the official release date.  Seems fair to me.








  I agree.

  Mistakes happen all the time

  I'm looking forward to joining the mass mobs on the day of release!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> The above has been sent out by LORAC to its newsletter subscribers.


 
  At least they are professional enough to issue an apology and clarify / reconfirm the official release date!


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I wanted to order all but one. Hell, probably all of em!


  Apparently there's a heck of a lot more to this collection. The quads we saw in the preview are all in one set for $35! Kaching!
  More details of what's coming out here: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/lorac-holiday-2014-royal-collection-available-soon.html


----------



## kimmyk (Oct 1, 2014)

Kudos to them for acknowledging their error and letting us know the palette isnt sold out. 

  I guess let the count down begin (again).


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

*Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection $98* (Exclusively at Ulta and Ulta.com)
Includes:
Lorac Pro Palette
Lorac Pro Palette 2
Lorac Pro Powder Cheek Stain in Rosy Glow
Lorac Pro Matte Lip Color in Pink
Lorac Pro Cream Eyeliner in Black
Lorac Pro Mascara





Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3EwJUg78K


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 1, 2014)

All I have to say is their website better not f*cking crash that day from all the traffic because heads will roll! LOL


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

LORAC just sent out a very apologetic email.   Not that I think it matters to anyone.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Not that I think it matters to anyone.


  At least they apologized and "sort-of" reassured us that it's not sold out...yet! Haha. Better than MAC has ever done lol


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's no longer listed thru the search function either.    I wanna know where all the quads are


  i read that the quads are an ulta exclusive.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 1, 2014)

kimmyk said:


> Kudos to them for acknowledging their error and letting us know the palette isnt sold out.
> 
> I guess let the count down begin (again).


 





  :: starts waiting in line again ::


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> At least they apologized and "sort-of" reassured us that it's not sold out...yet! Haha. Better than MAC has ever done lol


  MAC's "time warp" machine needs a serious visit to the repair shop


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 1, 2014)

Damn this is nothing to take personally. Let's continue to talk about makeup/the company, please.


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Damn this is nothing to take personally. Let's continue to talk about makeup/the company, please.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> Apparently there's a heck of a lot more to this collection. The quads we saw in the preview are all in one set for $35! Kaching! More details of what's coming out here: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/lorac-holiday-2014-royal-collection-available-soon.html


  Sweet!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> *Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection $98* (Exclusively at Ulta and [COLOR=E98977]Ulta.com[/COLOR])  Includes:  Lorac Pro Palette  Lorac Pro Palette 2  Lorac Pro Powder Cheek Stain in Rosy Glow  Lorac Pro Matte Lip Color in Pink  Lorac Pro Cream Eyeliner in Black  Lorac Pro Mascara  :jawdrop:   Read more: [COLOR=003399]http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3EwJUg78K[/COLOR]


  I'm going to be broke.... All of october.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> *Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection $98* (Exclusively at Ulta and Ulta.com)
> Includes:
> Lorac Pro Palette
> Lorac Pro Palette 2
> ...


 
  AHH! I need the royal eyeshadow collection!


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I'm going to be broke.... All of october.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> *Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection $98* (Exclusively at Ulta and [COLOR=E98977]Ulta.com[/COLOR])  Includes:  Lorac Pro Palette  Lorac Pro Palette 2  Lorac Pro Powder Cheek Stain in Rosy Glow  Lorac Pro Matte Lip Color in Pink  Lorac Pro Cream Eyeliner in Black  Lorac Pro Mascara  :jawdrop:   Read more: [COLOR=003399]http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3EwJUg78K[/COLOR]





Shars said:


> Apparently there's a heck of a lot more to this collection. The quads we saw in the preview are all in one set for $35! Kaching! More details of what's coming out here: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/lorac-holiday-2014-royal-collection-available-soon.html


Awesome!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> It's CURRENTLY unavailable right now to those who are waiting for the OFFICIAL launch date on the 7TH. I don't think it's a "big deal", if you read my comment - I stated exactly what you said, that it was LORAC's fault, and a "fuck up" on the site. GEEZ people. READ what I said. People are upset about the possibility of it selling out and the site crashing. Those who ordered avoided that whole ordeal completely due to LORAC's technically difficulties. I'm sure if MAC said they were releasing a LE collection on the 7th, but it went up randomly on the 1st, there would be more of a frenzy and people making it a "big deal".


True, but with MAC, it likely wouldn't be available later. It would just be sold out, people who missed would be SOL, which I could understand people being upset about. But that's not the case here.

  edited because I feel like I"m coming off harsher than I mean to!! LOL


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok... so now I want to spend more money ... $98 +tax to be exact. That who pro get everything package.... whoooo whoooo I'm gonna make it rain on ulta


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I guess a few people were able to order the palette early?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 1, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> So I guess a few people were able to order the palette early?


  yep


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Maybe I should rephrase... less why u mad.. more why be upset because others capitalized off a mistake made by some poor IT guy. It wasn't intentionally done by the company. I didn't intend to imply that people where mad at people who ordered early...  It's not as if LORAC has a history of mess ups like this.  I wasn't upset yesterday when some people said they were able to order... it was just like cool for them, I will stalk tomorrow.


I was thinking the same thing its not really a big deal some people where able to benefit from the lorac mishap...BIG DEAL! This is being blown out of proportion and I'm inclined to think some people are upset. Everyone will get a chance to order and everyone will be happy with the end result... Getting there palatte!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Uh huh as long as the site doesn't crash or doesn't let your order go through...


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> I was thinking the same thing its not really a big deal some people where able to benefit from the lorac mishap...BIG DEAL! This is being blown out of proportion and I'm inclined to think some people are upset. Everyone will get a chance to order and everyone will be happy with the end result... Getting there palatte!


  Currently stalking ultra as of now for that package with both pro pallettes... and other things for $98


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Currently stalking ultra as of now for that package with both pro pallettes... and other things for $98


  Ulta isn't until the 5th.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ulta isn't until the 5th.


  I know. I read that. Still tryna catch them riding dirty...


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 1, 2014)

Ulta ain't making no mistakes lol


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Ulta ain't making no mistakes lol


  Right!? Ulta's been around the block!


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> I saw on Facebook they are honoring orders that were placed during the glitch


  Ooooh I hope so!


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 1, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> yep


  Cool .. Don't play ladies I wanna see swatches as soon as the ups man hands you that box!


----------



## saeyou (Oct 1, 2014)

Is this palette rather cool? I find that although I'm quite a neutral skin tone, cooler shadows tend to look awkward on me. I like leaning towards warmer shadows


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

Shars said:


> That's what I want to know too. They posted a real nice pic of them on their instagram earlier but nada in the interwebs.


  I saw on musings of a muse blog they are Ulta exclusives


----------



## laarni (Oct 1, 2014)

Amazon already put up a LORAC store on their website. Saw it earlier.


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Right!? Ulta's been around the block!


  Hell yeah!  Ultas IT guy ain't playing that shit lmao


----------



## Miss M Monroe (Oct 1, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Cool .. Don't play ladies I wanna see swatches as soon as the ups man hands you that box!


  You know it I will be attacking my ups guy like a spider monkey for my box and ripping it open like a mad women to do swatches


----------



## Ana A (Oct 1, 2014)

The upside of their "mistake" is that we'll get to see more swatches before it officially launches on the 7th ^__^


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 1, 2014)

Miss M Monroe said:


> You know it I will be attacking my ups guy like a spider monkey for my box and ripping it open like a mad women to do swatches


  Yess grill  preachhhh


----------



## laarni (Oct 1, 2014)

saeyou said:


> Is this palette rather cool? I find that although I'm quite a neutral skin tone, cooler shadows tend to look awkward on me. I like leaning towards warmer shadows
> 
> Same here! I like warm col
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Miss M Monroe*
> ...


LOL hahaha


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

laarni said:


> Amazon already put up a LORAC store on their website. Saw it earlier.


do you just search "lorac" on amazon?


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Ulta ain't making no mistakes lol





nikkideevah said:


> Ulta ain't making no mistakes lol


  Just poking holes all in my hope balloo ns...  On another note maybe MAC needs to hire  Ulta's IT guys


----------



## laarni (Oct 1, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> do you just search "lorac" on amazon?


Yes!!!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 1, 2014)

laarni said:


> Yes!!!


  Thank you


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/lorac-royal-collection-holiday-2014  Temp talus posted the entire collection on fb.


----------



## Naritchie (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm dying here! I can't afford it right now. I'm sure by the time I can it'll be out of stock and I'll have to get it at a RIDICULOUS price on eBay!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 2, 2014)

Naritchie said:


> I'm dying here! I can't afford it right now. I'm sure by the time I can it'll be out of stock and I'll have to get it at a RIDICULOUS price on eBay!


  Yup same here. That's why I gotta figure something out.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 2, 2014)

Shars said:


> Apparently there's a heck of a lot more to this collection. The quads we saw in the preview are all in one set for $35! Kaching! More details of what's coming out here: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/lorac-holiday-2014-royal-collection-available-soon.html


  Yay! That's what I thought (or hoped) because they released a similar collection last year called the Eye Candy... the quads that look like chocolate bars. I have and love those!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 2, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Currently stalking ultra as of now for that package with both pro pallettes... and other things for $98


I'm trying so hard to excerise some control I love the holiday collections it makes me crazy but I love it! Lol


----------



## Shars (Oct 2, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Yay! That's what I thought (or hoped) because they released a similar collection last year called the Eye Candy... the quads that look like chocolate bars. I have and love those!


  Those chocolate bar type sets are always so cute! I like the other quads they are putting out though. The ones that are set out as squares as opposed to rectangles. The info says one has plummy shades so I'm more less sold pending better product pics and swatches/reviews.


----------



## Mazi (Oct 2, 2014)

any idea what time the mega pro palette will be launching? what time did it go online on the 1st?


----------



## NaturallyFly76 (Oct 2, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> any idea what time the mega pro palette will be launching? what time did it go online on the 1st?


 9am PST


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 2, 2014)

has anyone that was able to order the palette gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 2, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> has anyone that was able to order the palette gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


  nope.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 2, 2014)

Do I really want this ??


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do I really want this ??


  Yup! :nods:


----------



## Shars (Oct 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yup!


  This site needs to be renamed enablers.net lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

Shars said:


> This site needs to be renamed enablers.net lol :haha:


:lol:


----------



## Ana A (Oct 2, 2014)

This and the Venus palette from Lime crime will be the palettes of the yr for me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 2, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> has anyone that was able to order the palette gotten a shipping confirmation yet?


  Nope, not yet!


----------



## sorrelknight (Oct 2, 2014)

I really wish I'd been stalking!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 2, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> Someone on reddit posted that they got this email from Lorac:
> 
> "_We apologize for any confusion regarding the launch of the Mega PRO Palette and our Royal Collection for Holiday 2014. Our intention was to launch The Royal Collection on October 1st on the LORAC Cosmetics website and with Kohl's and Ulta this Sunday October 5th 2014. The Mega PRO Palette was to launch October 7th on the LORAC site and Amazon. We did not intend to mislead or confuse our much-loved customers and fans and realize that our messaging was confusing! We then had a system glitch on our website while preparing our shopping page in which a few lucky fans were able to purchase a Mega PRO Palette early._
> _The Mega PRO Palette will officially launch on October 7th and is not sold out...yet! Please be patient while we answer the high volume of calls and emails._ *If you placed an order yesterday your order will of course be honored and processed according to our normal shipping policies and procedures!* _We appreciate your love and excitement for the Mega PRO Palette as well as your patience. Please follow us on our social media channels for breaking news, images, and a chance to win your own Mega PRO Palette."_
> ...


  Yep, and I'm very glad they will be honoring them!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> I really wish I'd been stalking!


  Yes, this has already been posted.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> I really wish I'd been stalking!


  I didn't stalk and just happened to come on here and saw the post saying it was up. Sorta nice. It probably won't ship until next week though, so don't feel bad for missing the glitch or anything. Ish happens.


----------



## sorrelknight (Oct 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes, this has already been posted.


Yeah, I just saw that and edited my post. 
  Oops!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> I'm trying so hard to excerise some control I love the holiday collections it makes me crazy but I love it! Lol


  Control... what is this control you speak of??? lol


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> I really wish I'd been stalking!


  I was stalking... Now Im stalking Ulta.. see fi maybe they slip up before the 5th


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

work took away all my specktra time today... le sigh.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

UPDATEEEEE... just got my shipping confirmation.  I will post swatches as soon humanly possible


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> UPDATEEEEE... just got my shipping confirmation.  I will post swatches as soon humanly possible


  Me too!  Hopefully, the UPS tracking will update with the delivery date tomorrow.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 2, 2014)

Alliekatt2982 said:


> Me too!  Hopefully, the UPS tracking will update with the delivery date tomorrow.


  me three


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

Alliekatt2982 said:


> Me too!  Hopefully, the UPS tracking will update with the delivery date tomorrow.


  I'm sure they will update by tomorrow.    And then I get to order that other set from ulta on sunday.... shnnaappps! Best week ever!!!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 2, 2014)

my palette shipped!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay happy all of ours have shipped! This is my first order from their site; does anyone know if their shipping is reasonable or slow like Nordies?


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay happy all of ours have shipped! This is my first order from their site; does anyone know if their shipping is reasonable or slow like Nordies?


  I've order from them before. It's reasonable.  Although I'm not sure how it is during a huge release.   If it's anything like UD... oh brother


----------



## missha (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys! I just joined to say that I'm so excited my palette shipped!!! Haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 2, 2014)

missha said:


> Hey guys! I just joined to say that I'm so excited my palette shipped!!! Haha


Hi missha welcome to specktra


----------



## Ana A (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys, random question..what time did the palette pop up during the "mishap"? For future reference


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ana A said:


> Hey guys, random question..what time did the palette pop up during the "mishap"? For future reference


  Someone already mentioned it went up around 12 noon EST


----------



## Ana A (Oct 2, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Someone already mentioned it went up around 12 noon EST


  Thank you Erine I missed that


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 2, 2014)

I got my shipping confirmation too! Hope it comes quickly!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 2, 2014)

my palette coming wooohooooo!!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Oct 2, 2014)

Got my shipping notice for my Mega Pro!


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 2, 2014)

same! got my shipping confirmation! that way fast! haha


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 2, 2014)

UPDATE: My tracking number says it will be here in 2 business days! EEKS SO HAPPY


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 2, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> UPDATE: My tracking number says it will be here in 2 business days! EEKS SO HAPPY


  You MUST post swatches! I can't believe it's coming so quickly


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see swatches!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> UPDATE: My tracking number says it will be here in 2 business days! EEKS SO HAPPY


  Aw you must live closer, mine says 4


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 2, 2014)

I think this is potentially the best release for Holiday 2014 I'm getting so excited!! I also want to throw the liquid lustre set into my cart, I missed out on last years set.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I think this is potentially the best release for Holiday 2014 I'm getting so excited!! I also want to throw the liquid lustre set into my cart, I missed out on last years set.


 I'm excited to get mine so I can have a swatch party on my arm. This is agreat holiday release! The good price/deal is what sold me.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm excited to get mine so I can have a swatch party on my arm. This is agreat holiday release! The good price/deal is what sold me.


  I can't wait to see your swatches, it's really cool of LORAC to honor the early buys. The palette is such a good deal, the 7th is going to be insane. I hope they have a realistic release time, I'm going to call or email CS and see if we can get a solid time.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 2, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I can't wait to see your swatches, it's really cool of LORAC to honor the early buys. The palette is such a good deal, the 7th is going to be insane. I hope they have a realistic release time, I'm going to call or email CS and see if we can get a solid time.


  I hope they have a realistic/good amount of stock; especially since they know how much people want it. Because if it's low stock and sells out quickly, people are going to get mad and blame it on the glitch and the people that were able to order the other day. It'll probably happen either way though. Depending on if I like the palette, I will definitely order another on the 7th. I think the color that caught my attention first was Fawn. So pretty!!


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I hope they have a realistic/good amount of stock; especially since they know how much people want it. Because if it's low stock and sells out quickly, people are going to get mad and blame it on the glitch and the people that were able to order the other day. It'll probably happen either way though. Depending on if I like the palette, I will definitely order another on the 7th. I think the color that caught my attention first was Fawn. So pretty!!


  Oh Lord I can already see the frenzy now. I think they will do good by us...it will definitely sell out, but I feel they'll have enough to restock, maybe even a couple times, depending on how crazy it goes. I hope they will one day make it perm, though. The Fawn color does look super pretty. I like the Mulberry one a lot, too! Ah I'm getting so giddy, I can't wait...my other palettes will be complimentary ones to this baby lmao.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 3, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Oh Lord I can already see the frenzy now. I think they will do good by us...it will definitely sell out, but I feel they'll have enough to restock, maybe even a couple times, depending on how crazy it goes. I hope they will one day make it perm, though. The Fawn color does look super pretty. I like the Mulberry one a lot, too! Ah I'm getting so giddy, I can't wait...my other palettes will be complimentary ones to this baby lmao.


  I know! I think I am going to start stalking super early, just to make sure I get it, and have both the lorac site and amazon site up!


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 3, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> I know! I think I am going to start stalking super early, just to make sure I get it, and have both the lorac site and amazon site up!


  I'll be right there with you!


----------



## laarni (Oct 3, 2014)

GUYS, post swatches please! My buying decisions depend on you now! LOL. MWAHHH. So excited for you all! xx Also, welcome aboard @missha


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 3, 2014)

laarni said:


> GUYS, post swatches please! My buying decisions depend on you now! LOL. MWAHHH. So excited for you all! xx Also, welcome aboard @missha


  I will! My shipping changed to 3 business days, so hopefully it'll be here by Monday.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 3, 2014)

Wednesday for me


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 3, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Wednesday for me


  Hey you're NJ too right? I find usually (like 98% of the time) with UPS the day they say they're going to deliver it actually is the day before. That always happens with me. Especially with my MAC, Nordies orders. You should have it by Tues fingers crossed.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Hey you're NJ too right? I find usually (like 98% of the time) with UPS the day they say they're going to deliver it actually is the day before. That always happens with me. Especially with my MAC, Nordies orders. You should have it by Tues fingers crossed.


  yup I'm in Jersey..  I hope it's true! Tuesday would've awesome!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see swatches!! The more I look the more I think I want it!  But I'm going to order from Amazon cause I have Prime and that's two day shipping :stars:


----------



## NaturallyFly76 (Oct 3, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> nope.


 I received my shipping confirmation for the mega pro palette.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 3, 2014)

NaturallyFly76 said:


> I received my shipping confirmation for the mega pro palette.


  so did later last night after I made that initial post.  hopefully it'll be here by Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

Do you guys think this palette will sell out quickly?


----------



## NaturallyFly76 (Oct 3, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> so did later last night after I made that initial post.  hopefully it'll be here by Tuesday/Wednesday


 Shipping time for me says Wednesday. It's coming from Cali and I'm in Louisiana


----------



## NaturallyFly76 (Oct 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do you guys think this palette will sell out quickly?


 YES!! I can tell you from my experience the site was slow due to traffic. If you haven't already create your Lorac acct and stay logged in. Have your card info typed down on a document so you can copy and paste it. Unfortunately they do not accept paypal.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 3, 2014)

NaturallyFly76 said:


> YES!! I can tell you from my experience the site was slow due to traffic. If you haven't already create your Lorac acct and stay logged in. Have your card info typed down on a document so you can copy and paste it. Unfortunately they do not accept paypal.


  Oh boy  I'm so worn out from all the holiday collections. I was hoping this would be at other retailers too. Ahh well. If I get it I get it. I know I have way too many neutrals anyway. But you can never have enough!! :haha:


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 3, 2014)

my palette will be here by wednesday


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 3, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> UPDATE: My tracking number says it will be here in 2 business days! EEKS SO HAPPY


mine say three days  you must be close


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Oct 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I will! My shipping changed to 3 business days, so hopefully it'll be here by Monday.


  Mine is Monday as well.  It's coming from CA and I'm in Phoenix


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 3, 2014)

My tracking info says Wednesday.  But I'm willing to bet it arrives Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Shars (Oct 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> But I'm going to order from Amazon cause I have Prime and that's two day shipping


  I didn't even think about ordering from Amazon so I could use my prime shipping! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 3, 2014)

SO wanting this.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 3, 2014)

Alliekatt2982 said:


> Mine is Monday as well.  It's coming from CA and I'm in Phoenix


  I'm so happy that something is shipping out from the west coast. I'm only one state up, so when I order I hope it comes quickly!


----------



## whoadangjamie (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't even gotten tracking info. Hopefully it'll come soon!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 3, 2014)

Not the greatest swatches, but this girl on ig got hers today I'm guessing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks very pigmented.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 3, 2014)

I have the palette in my possession!  Will be swatching and reviewing soon!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the palette in my possession!  Will be swatching and reviewing soon! :cheer:


 Cool!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the palette in my possession!  Will be swatching and reviewing soon!


  Yes please


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the palette in my possession!  Will be swatching and reviewing soon!


  Video?!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Video?!


  Yep, going to try to get one done tonight. Working on my matte lips video first.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have the palette in my possession!  Will be swatching and reviewing soon! :cheer:


  Yay!  ompom:


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yep, going to try to get one done tonight. Working on my matte lips video first.


  Mandy, I always look forward to your videos! You have such a positive/energetic persona , that is very welcoming and easy to watch!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 3, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Mandy, I always look forward to your videos! You have such a positive/energetic persona , that is very welcoming and easy to watch!








 That really makes my day to hear that! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


>


  This I really like so far, can't wait to see more.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


>


  Thank you! I hope I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Ana A (Oct 3, 2014)

I found this first impression video on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb1o0luHCWM


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

Will this be available in the UK ?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 4, 2014)

laurenxox12 said:


> Will this be available in the UK ?


  I don't think so, unless you order through Amazon maybe. 

This is on Lorac's site:


----------



## laarni (Oct 4, 2014)

I wish Nordstrom carries this Mega Pro as I am buying from Manila. I want to buy more products like from NARS and Urban Decay so the shipping cost will be worth it. Unforch, Amazon does not carry these brands. I already emailed Nordie's and they're not sure yet if they'll sell the Mega Pro but she advised me to wait for news in the coming weeks. Hopeful!!! xx


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I don't think so, unless you order through Amazon maybe.    This is on Lorac's site:


Ok thankyou


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey, everyone!  I posted a swatch video for the Lorac Mega Pro Palette on YouTube if you are interested! The link is in my signature.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone!  I posted a swatch video for the Lorac Mega Pro Palette on YouTube if you are interested! The link is in my signature.


  Just watched!! (And commented  ) Thanks for taking the time to do that. I think you sealed the deal for me. That third row of colors


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 4, 2014)

I was patiently waiting to catch ulta slipping on that pro pallette combo.... welp.. ulta didn't slip


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone!  I posted a swatch video for the Lorac Mega Pro Palette on YouTube if you are interested! The link is in my signature.


  Great video but I'm going to skip this palette.It doesn't seem too woc friendly.


----------



## msmomobeans (Oct 4, 2014)

Considering how much I love their shadows and makeup period. I NEED THIS. lol the palette is so huge and perfect. AHHH!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Oct 4, 2014)

Why is it not Tuesday yet? I need my palette now!!!!!!! I used my pro 2 yesterday to get excited for this making it's way to me.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Oct 4, 2014)

I have yet to use my Pro 2 yet and almost talked myself out of buying the Mega Pro but I (mercifully) came to my senses. I'm definitely going to be stalking both the Lorac site and Amazon on next week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

Do I really need this palette?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do I really need this palette?








 need vs, want!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> need vs, want!


  V I probably don't need it....but I know I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Did you pick it up?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> V I probably don't need it....but I know I want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No! was busy with the rhps launch on that day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still debating on if i need this since i picked up gravitas one D!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No! was busy with the rhps launch on that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I haven't an answer for that lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I haven't an answer for that lol


  I will most probably


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I will most probably


  Lol that little guy makes me laugh.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol that little guy makes me laugh.


  Right? LOL What about you D? Getting the palette ?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right? LOL What about you D? Getting the palette ?


  None of the swatches have impressed me yet, so this may be a skip...or until amazing swatches pop up


----------



## Queenesq (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't own Pro 1 or 2, so it's on.....


----------



## internetchick (Oct 4, 2014)

Jackie Kaiser said:


> *Why is it not Tuesday yet?* I need my palette now!!!!!!! I used my pro 2 yesterday to get excited for this making it's way to me.


  Right? It's killing me lol!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> None of the swatches have impressed me yet, so this may be a skip...or until amazing swatches pop up :sigh:


  SOMEBODY GET THE STICK QUICK!!!!


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 4, 2014)

internetchick said:


> Right? It's killing me lol!


Mine is coming Monday, BUT it's going to the BF's.. I don't see him until Saturday.... wahhhhh


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> None of the swatches have impressed me yet, so this may be a skip...or until amazing swatches pop up


Pretty sure as more people get their palettes in you may change your mind


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 4, 2014)

@mandyvanhook Thank you for the swatches,  this palette is not for me tho.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> SOMEBODY GET THE STICK QUICK!!!!


  Its with Dolly!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> @mandyvanhook Thank you for the swatches, this palette is not for me tho.


  I think this is a skip for me too Mel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get the Brooke one?


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I think this is a skip for me too Mel. :sigh:  Did you get the Brooke one?


No unfortunately not. Did you? If so, how are you liking or loving it? I'm in love with UD 3 palette.  I'm just waiting for the fnf event and hoping I catch it before it sells out.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> No unfortunately not. Did you? If so, how are you liking or loving it? I'm in love with UD 3 palette. I'm just waiting for the fnf event and hoping I catch it before it sells out.


  I did Mel. I just got it yest! Havent had the time to actually play with it. But The shades are really pretty neutrals. I can see myself getting good use out of the palette. For a MAC Palette definitely priced well and a good balance of shades!
  The Vice 3 one looks so nice too! i have both the previous ones bt feel like havent given those a lot of use. Right now the plan is to skip! I am sure it will be around till the FnF. Last year I dont remember it being SO at all. Hopefully they will have enough stock this time round as well. Looking forward to your impressions once you get the same!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did Mel. I just got it yest! Havent had the time to actually play with it. But The shades are really pretty neutrals. I can see myself getting good use out of the palette. For a MAC Palette definitely priced well and a good balance of shades! The Vice 3 one looks so nice too! i have both the previous ones bt feel like havent given those a lot of use. Right now the plan is to skip! I am sure it will be around till the FnF. Last year I dont remember it being SO at all. Hopefully they will have enough stock this time round as well. Looking forward to your impressions once you get the same!


 Will do, please let me know your final thoughts on the Brooke Shield palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 4, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Will do, please let me know your final thoughts on the Brooke Shield palette.


  For Sure!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> For Sure!!:frenz:


 :kissy: :frenz:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> SOMEBODY GET THE STICK QUICK!!!!


:lol:    





xlisaa said:


> Pretty sure as more people get their palettes in you may change your mind oke:


Probably :sigh:   





Vineetha said:


> Its with Dolly! :lol:


:lmao: I'm never giving it back


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to make like Frozen on this one and Let it Go!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I'm going to have to make like Frozen on this one and Let it Go!


:lmao:


----------



## ladymakeup80 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great video, thanks so much for swatching -definitely jumping on this when it's availabe to order!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone know when ulta updates  or releases new items? If they say it releases on the 5th.. should I take my behind to bed... or stay awake until 12


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmmm do I need this. There is just so many other great things coming out


----------



## laarni (Oct 4, 2014)

@MandyVanHook thank you for the review! Your voice is sweet and very calming. xx


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 4, 2014)

laarni said:


> I wish Nordstrom carries this Mega Pro as I am buying from Manila. I want to buy more products like from NARS and Urban Decay so the shipping cost will be worth it. Unforch, Amazon does not carry these brands. I already emailed Nordie's and they're not sure yet if they'll sell the Mega Pro but she advised me to wait for news in the coming weeks. Hopeful!!! xx


  Nordies is NOT gonna carry the mega pro.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lorac stuff is up on Ulta yo!


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't wait for all of this to end up on hautelook maybe then I'll want some of this stuff but right now I don't care for any of it I wanted the mega pro and then decided I didnt seeing swatches I'm not regretting it not that it's look bad or not pigmented just not excited about any of it


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 5, 2014)

I want this. Yes, yes I do


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

Where o where is the Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection?   Did it not release withe everything else on ulta?


----------



## kath00 (Oct 5, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Lorac stuff is up on Ulta yo!


  Can't find anything new. Link please.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Where o where is the Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection?   Did it not release withe everything else on ulta?


  maybe later?   





Shars said:


> *Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection $98* (Exclusively at Ulta and [COLOR=E98977]Ulta.com[/COLOR])  Includes:  Lorac Pro Palette  Lorac Pro Palette 2  Lorac Pro Powder Cheek Stain in Rosy Glow  Lorac Pro Matte Lip Color in Pink  Lorac Pro Cream Eyeliner in Black  Lorac Pro Mascara  :jawdrop:   Read more: [COLOR=003399]http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3EwJUg78K[/COLOR]


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> maybe later?


  Nooooo I was waiting for that... Ultra why u do thatttt


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

I found this on IG. Now I'm being a fiendishly awaiting the arrival of my pallete!!!


----------



## Mazi (Oct 5, 2014)

More swatches

  http://imgur.com/a/iCufq#nLOYyBb


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

Lawd forgive me. I might have to get a backup


----------



## Mazi (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQZDig70IZk


----------



## mpurek (Oct 5, 2014)

Unfortunately LORAC does not ship to Canada so even though I'm sketched out ordering the palette from Amazon I'm praying they can even ship it here or else I will be extremely sad.


----------



## kath00 (Oct 5, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQZDig70IZk


  Wow, this is a great video.  Thank you so much for posting!

  Here are some great swatches in light and with flash:
  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/lorac-mega-pro-palette-available-now-swatches.html


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Did it not release withe everything else on ulta?


  The Mega Pro palette? It is not being sold at Ulta, only Lorac's site and Amazon apparently.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 5, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> The Mega Pro palette? It is not being sold at Ulta, only Lorac's site and Amazon apparently.


  I think she's talking about the Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection (Ulta Exclusive).  It includes Lorac Pro Palette 1 & 2 plus a cheek stain, lip color, eyeliner, and mascara.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 5, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I think she's talking about the Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection (Ulta Exclusive).  It includes Lorac Pro Palette 1 & 2 plus a cheek stain, lip color, eyeliner, and mascara.


  Oh I hadn't heard about that one! I already have both or that would be a good deal.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I think she's talking about the Lorac Under $100 Pro Collection (Ulta Exclusive).  It includes Lorac Pro Palette 1 & 2 plus a cheek stain, lip color, eyeliner, and mascara.


  That's the collection I'm speaking of... I don't have PPl or PP2 so it seems like an amazing buy...  I'm just here twiddling thumbs until it pops up...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 5, 2014)

The palette is pretty but it's nothing I need. I'm more of a lipstick girl anyway. I have two palettes and a shit ton of indie shadows and most days, I do one, maybe two shades and eyeliner. I am not fancy with my eye makeup.

  (Can you tell I'm talking myself out of this? LOL)


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> That's the collection I'm speaking of... I don't have PPl or PP2 so it seems like an amazing buy...  I'm just here twiddling thumbs until it pops up...


  same here...and I got the 1st palette recently... I'm eyeing the second one and I won't mind passing the 1st one to a sibling.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> same here...and I got the 1st palette recently... I'm eyeing the second one and I won't mind passing the 1st one to a sibling.


 I was originally trying to decide between one or the other. .. but I couldn't so both will do just fine


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 5, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I was originally trying to decide between one or the other. .. but I couldn't *so both will do just fine*


  that's a specktra mentality!!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 5, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The palette is pretty but it's nothing I need. I'm more of a lipstick girl anyway. I have two palettes and a shit ton of indie shadows and most days, I do one, maybe two shades and eyeliner. I am not fancy with my eye makeup.
> 
> (Can you tell I'm talking myself out of this? LOL)


What indie brands do you like?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 5, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> What indie brands do you like?


  There are a ton of great brands out there, but the first that come to my head are Shiro, Fyrinnae, Notoriously Morbid, Hello Waffle... If you're on reddit check out /r/indiemakeupandmore! It's a rabbit hole though...


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 5, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> What indie brands do you like?


  I've been shopping with Indie brands forever...Fyrinnae, Shiro, Darling Girl, Notoriously Morbid and Victorian Disco....just to name a few awesome ones


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 5, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQZDig70IZk


  This is making me reconsider.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 5, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> that's a specktra mentality!!


  Oh I know. I have about 200+ mac lippes and somehow always convince myself I need more when a new collection launches


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 6, 2014)

Well holy shit this launches tomorrow.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 6, 2014)

[quote name="cocacola144" url="/t/189468/lorac-mega-pro-palette-october-7th-2014/660#post_2793554"]What time? 9am PST 12 est? Also what is the 10% off code for the lorac website.[/quote]  There's a 10% off code?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn. I'm drooling! !!


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes-- Does anyone know what time this palette will be launching tomorrow? Is it dropping at midnight (like Sephora does) or is there an actual time? Thanks! I'm too excited to sleeeeep!


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 6, 2014)

I may have to skip this.  :sigh:  I really wanted it, but I had to choose between this and Matte Lips... and I will always choose lipsticks over shadows.  :haha:  I doubt it will still be in stock by the time I get paid again next week. I hope it gets restocked a few times. If not, I think I'll live. I already have too many palettes. Too many!  Still... I wish this wasn't LE.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Still... I wish this wasn't LE.


  I think I've finally made up my mind about this one. If Its available when I get up tomorrow then i will get it. If not... on well.


----------



## User28 (Oct 6, 2014)

ITs 10percent, you have to be logged in and enter it into your cart at checkout.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 6, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Unfortunately LORAC does not ship to Canada so even though I'm sketched out ordering the palette from Amazon I'm praying they can even ship it here or else I will be extremely sad.


  I'm in the same boat.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anyone contacted CS asking about a release time?


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 6, 2014)

^just didn't want to duplicate info. Okay so I called and the woman said it will NOT be launching at midnight, there isn't a set time but she said that is for sure, no midnight release. That it will be during normal business hours for them, she said between 8-10 am is her best guess as for when during business hours. They are on the west coast, so that is PST. Take that for what you will, but I hope she's right. I will still check, I get off work at 11 so I will be up til at least 3 or 4.   If anyone calls and gets the same or conflicting information, please share!


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 6, 2014)

[quote name="cocacola144" url="/t/189468/lorac-mega-pro-palette-october-7th-2014/690#post_2793830"]Thank you! I am still so paranoid that I don't think I'll sleep til it hits after 3am eastern. I really don't want to miss this. Its my biggest excitement! I just wished I could know 100% that I can sleep til 10am eastern n be fine lol good thing I don't have anything to do tomorrow![/quote]   You're welcome! I'm glad I work late, it keeps me up and I will still be stalking just in case. I kind of believe her, but I don't want another accidental launch or glitch, or whatever. Can't wait to get this stalking party going. .


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

Really hoping everything goes smoothly and we all get it! lol I'm anxiously awaiting it ... I really hope it goes on the site at midnight, but who knows. Full-on stalking mode for me tonight!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

Xsparkage has the palette, I usually love her swatches..so hopefully she can change my mind.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I've finally made up my mind about this one. If Its available when I get up tomorrow then i will get it. If not... on well.


  That is what I'm doing!  There are so many nice collections this year, and this is just another neutral palette to me, so I'll be fine if it sells out by the time I log on.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Xsparkage has the palette, I usually love her swatches..so hopefully she can change my mind.


 Damn. Just when I was skippin' her swatches did me in. Now I want it again lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Damn. Just when I was skippin' her swatches did me in. Now I want it again lol


Right!? Damn her swatches are the best I've seen yet


----------



## mel33t (Oct 6, 2014)

I. Just. Don't. Know!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I. Just. Don't. Know!!


  I think I have made up my mind to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have both 1 & 2 and though this is indeed a pretty palette, overall looks just meh!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 6, 2014)

Just checked out Leesha's swatches http://www.xsparkage.com/lorac-mega-pro-palette-photos-swatches-review/ and now I'm kind of on the fence, they don't look especially exciting...considering I already have 1 and 2. Hmm...


----------



## Debbs (Oct 6, 2014)

First time in this thread. I have to order it for a friend tomorrow. Any info, tips, tricks, sites? Stalking necessary? Time? Not a newbie just totally unfamiliar! Really want to get it for her


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> First time in this thread. I have to order it for a friend tomorrow. Any info, tips, tricks, sites? Stalking necessary? Time? Not a newbie just totally unfamiliar! Really want to get it for her


  There's only 2 sites, so that makes it easier.


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone know when kohls exclusives launch on their site


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Finally decided this is a skip for me.I'm not loving the matte shades and I'm pretty sure i have dupes for the shimmers.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 6, 2014)

In my opinion the shimmers look better then the mattes .. If I could have lilac stone camel and wisteria in a quad I would be the happiest person ever .. But swatches of lilac look no bueno for me .. Deff a skip for me


----------



## mpurek (Oct 6, 2014)

Girls I've officially become palette obsessed.. I have more than I know what to do with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT I need to get this and I cannot wait!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-lorac-mega-pro-palette-photos-swatches


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 6, 2014)

Temptalia has swatches up.m Hope the quality is like the first Pro Palette, my fave. I didn't get the second one. And thanks to you all who posted about the time. Hope it's not at night. Launches should always be either midnite EST or noon EST. Any time during the night for either coast is just completely unfair. No one should have to get up in the middle of the night to not lose out whereas midnight EST is 9 a.m. PST and so on. The west coast is so not prejudiced by going with either midnight or noon eastern time. It always should be that way!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

How does it compare to one and two?  Any color repeats?   Do I need one and two? LOL


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How does it compare to one and two?  Any color repeats?   Do I need one and two? LOL


  White, cream, espresso, and black are repeats but the rest are new!


----------



## mpurek (Oct 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How does it compare to one and two?  Any color repeats?   *Do I need one and two?* LOL


  YES and YES!


----------



## kath00 (Oct 6, 2014)

Will Ulta stores have it too tomorrow?  I plan to stop by but only if they have it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't need it but I only want it because it limited edition lol bahahaha funny I know


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 6, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Will Ulta stores have it too tomorrow?  I plan to stop by but only if they have it.


  nope.   Amazon and lorac online


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think that this thread should be updated as to which places will have this palette. Meaning that if it's only on the LORAC website it should be stated that way others that are interested in purchasing this know that it's only on their and Amazon's website (which honestly speaking it's a complete and utter disappointment if you ask me.) Who else agrees?


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm taking a pass for that simply reason. Only two ways to get my hands on that palette without seeing it with my own eyes and swatching it....not happening. Its not worth it to me.I'm all about instant gratification.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Oct 6, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I don't need it but I only want it because it limited edition lol bahahaha funny I know


 it's sad cuz I feel the same way!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

Stalking link!

  http://www.loraccosmetics.com/make-up_mega-pro-palette.html


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 6, 2014)

I was reading below the description. .. limit of 10 per customer. .. sheesh. Only 10??? *being very sarcastic lol*


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

lmao right?! I'm sure the crazy eBay folk are going to be all over that. Ughhhh


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I was reading below the description. .. limit of 10 per customer. .. sheesh. Only 10??? *being very sarcastic lol*


----------



## bellanovellas (Oct 6, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> lmao right?! I'm sure the crazy eBay folk are going to be all over that. Ughhhh


  Hi Meg!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey!!


----------



## bellanovellas (Oct 6, 2014)

I wish we knew a set time for sure! I don't get off of work until midnight. If it is in fact the 8am-10am, that means I will have to drag my bum out of bed and be exhausted all day. I'm not ready for that yet. (Thanks to the MAC fiasco.)


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> I was reading below the description. .. limit of 10 per customer. .. sheesh. Only 10??? *being very sarcastic lol*


  Dayum 10 per person? Are they kidding me? I already see all the madness happening tomorrow. Those evilbay sellers are going to be all over it and then hiking up the prices oh this irritates me to no end


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

I know I'd be so much happier if they gave an exact time. I'm not up for staying up all night tonight but I really don't want to miss it! Looks like I'm going to be setting hourly alarms lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kohls just put up all their holiday Lorac sets


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2014)

Guess it was a glitch it's all down lol


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 6, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Guess it was a glitch it's all down lol


  I just looked and it was there, mixed in with everything else...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 6, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Guess it was a glitch it's all down lol


  No glitch. I'm adding them to my cart right now!


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 6, 2014)

Soooo pp1 & pp2 or a backup of the megapro? Help.. I need answers


----------



## kath00 (Oct 6, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> I just looked and it was there, mixed in with everything else...


  The Mega Pro was?  I don't see it....

  OK never mind, I am starting to slowly understand this madness.  So megapro is one of many sets and it is only avail on line on Lorac and Amazon.  Everything else is everywhere including Kohls and Ulta?!  Do I have this right?  Very confusing....


----------



## kath00 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Soooo pp1 & pp2 or a backup of the megapro? Help.. I need answers


  A backup?  I would prob not do that.  If you have a MegaPro already, I would get 1 and 2.  There are only 4 shadow overlaps...


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Soooo pp1 & pp2 or a backup of the megapro? Help.. I need answers


  1 and 2


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 6, 2014)

kath00 said:


> The Mega Pro was?  I don't see it....
> 
> OK never mind, I am starting to slowly understand this madness.  So megapro is one of many sets and it is only avail on line on Lorac and Amazon.  Everything else is everywhere including Kohls and Ulta?!  Do I have this right?  Very confusing....


  Sorry for the confusion -- yes, the Mega Pro will only be available through Amazon and the Lorac website -- all other pieces of the collection will be available at various retailers (and Lorac), such as Kohl's and Ulta!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Riley said:


> Soooo pp1 & pp2 or a backup of the megapro? Help.. I need answers


  Def. one of each!


----------



## sorrelknight (Oct 6, 2014)

Guyssss I'm anxious and waiting.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to bed and setting my alarm. I'm going to be so mad if I miss it but I'm in desperate need of sleep lol


----------



## kath00 (Oct 6, 2014)

Me here...


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 7, 2014)

Going to bed screw it. Hopefully it is 8am pst because I'll be up


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm up. Lightly stalking but I have a feeling it will launch at 8.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm up. Lightly stalking but I have a feeling it will launch at 8.


  Same here. Would that be 8am PST?


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Same here. Would that be 8am PST?


  Yes


----------



## thethinmint (Oct 7, 2014)

The anticipation is killing me! And what's this about an under 100 pro set? Will this actually be a thing and does anyone have anymore info on dates I can't find any mention of it other than one site?


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> The anticipation is killing me! And what's this about an under 100 pro set? Will this actually be a thing and does anyone have anymore info on dates I can't find any mention of it other than one site?


  You know, I can't find it either. Like at all! I thought I was going crazy


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> The anticipation is killing me! And what's this about an under 100 pro set? Will this actually be a thing and does anyone have anymore info on dates I can't find any mention of it other than one site?


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2014)

I kind of want the Party palette, thought I was missing something because I couldn't find it, then I realized it's not being released until Dec. 26th on Ulta...perhaps that's the case with the under $100 Pro set too, a different release date.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 7, 2014)

Did anyone else see what I did? It was on lorac site, I clicked where it said go mega pro, then took me nowhere, then it wasn't there!


----------



## patentg33k (Oct 7, 2014)

Missyrocks said:


> Did anyone else see what I did? It was on lorac site, I clicked where it said go mega pro, then took me nowhere, then it wasn't there!


  Link is up, not yet for sale...

  http://www.loraccosmetics.com/make-up_mega-pro-palette.html


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-lorac-mega-pro-palette-photos-swatches  Was this already posted? Sorry if it was, I don't remember it!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 7, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> The anticipation is killing me! *And what's this about an under 100 pro set?* Will this actually be a thing and does anyone have anymore info on dates I can't find any mention of it other than one site?


----------



## mel33t (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks @MooseMoose I didn't see that.   I'm still undecided on this.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> lmao right?! I'm sure the crazy eBay folk are going to be all over that. Ughhhh


  not just ebay..all the friends of friends at Lorac


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope all my specktra ladies who want it, get it!  cheering from the sidelines!!!!   ompom:   ompom:   ompom:    ompom:


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess the jury is in... pp1 & pp2


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 7, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I hope all my specktra ladies who want it, get it!  cheering from the sidelines!!!!   ompom:   ompom:   ompom:    ompom:


  I hope I luck out next week cuz I don't have money to buy it right now. Oh this sux =(


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Just a thought here...Does anyone remember what time they accidentally launched it online on the 1st? Also what time did the other Holiday items launch on their website? Was it at 11 EST???


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Just a thought here...Does anyone remember what time they accidentally launched it online on the 1st? Also what time did the other Holiday items launch on their website? Was it at 11 EST???


  roughly around that time


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Just a thought here...Does anyone remember what time they accidentally launched it online on the 1st? Also what time did the other Holiday items launch on their website? Was it at 11 EST???





NaturallyUrs said:


> roughly around that time


  I just checked my confirmation and I received it at 11:30 am EST  So I'd suggest be prepped by 10/10:30am for a possible 11:00am  launch...


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm up and ready to stalk!


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

Stalking at work! Anyone have a link to it for Amazon so I can start refresh stalking the page?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

TheEverydayDiva said:


> Stalking at work! Anyone have a link to it for Amazon so I can start refresh stalking the page?


  I am wondering the same thing..I just went to beauty and clicked on lorac beauty, damn thing better show up. Lorac is just so confusing!!!  Hope someone has the link


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> I am wondering the same thing..I just went to beauty and clicked on lorac beauty, damn thing better show up. Lorac is just so confusing!!!  Hope someone has the link


  If they do launch it smoothly on Amazon, I'm ordering from there. I'm going to be putting my Prime account to good use. Lol.


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 7, 2014)

thethinmint said:


> The anticipation is killing me! And what's this about an under 100 pro set? Will this actually be a thing and does anyone have anymore info on dates I can't find any mention of it other than one site?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

I read somewhere on my search for any time frames on this one, and came across a blog that said maybe around Black Friday..but who knows when it comes to Lorac.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 7, 2014)

For those looking for the 3 quads, they're online at Kohls now at least while waiting! lol!

  http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1848646/lorac-the-royal-eyeshadow-palette-set.jsp


----------



## sorrelknight (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you guys think it'll launch at the same time on Amazon?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

it better!!!


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

I am unreasonably annoyed that it is only available on two online retail places. Basically that means that we can't swatch or look at the pallete before purchasing. Must be because it's so early in the morning here that it's irritating me.


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

sorrelknight said:


> Do you guys think it'll launch at the same time on Amazon?


I would think so. I haven't ever followed a Lorac launch before so I can't speak from experience, but I imagine that both would launch around the same time.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

If I have another cup of coffee..I won't be able to type and order,


----------



## iHeartMACxo (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm so sleepy! I've been up all night because I have bronchitis and the worst case of insomnia that I think if I don't get this palette I'll have a nervous breakdown. I tried sleeping and couldn't, I kept waking up thinking I would miss out on it because I'm sick and might fall into a deep sleep.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

I gave up at midnight (est), woke up at 3am to check, and then checked again at 8. At least I got some sleep lol. Ready for it already!!!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

I am assuming we are all refreshing the page. But which category would it fall under..holiday, new items???


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 7, 2014)

iHeartMACxo said:


> I'm so sleepy! I've been up all night because I have bronchitis and the worst case of insomnia that I think if I don't get this palette I'll have a nervous breakdown. I tried sleeping and couldn't, I kept waking up thinking I would miss out on it because I'm sick and might fall into a deep sleep.


  Poor baby! Bronchitis is horrible. Been there. I do absolutely everything within my power to avoid ever having it again! I hope that you get back to normal quick fast and in a hurry. After you place your order (because you will be rewarded for your insomnia) get some rest.  I am still in the fence about this palette. I don't need it but I want it! The colors are beautiful and I hate skipper's remorse.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> I am assuming we are all refreshing the page. But which category would it fall under..holiday, new items???


When it was up during the glitch, it was under holiday before they took it off


----------



## iHeartMACxo (Oct 7, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Poor baby! Bronchitis is horrible. Been there. I do absolutely everything within my power to avoid ever having it again! I hope that you get back to normal quick fast and in a hurry. After you place your order (because you will be rewarded for your insomnia) get some rest.  I am still in the fence about this palette. I don't need it but I want it! The colors are beautiful and I hate skipper's remorse.


  Thank you! I've been sick for over a month. It's the worst and I didn't want the palette at first but now I feel like I put in so much effort that if I don't get it I'll punch my iPad hahaha. Thank you for the sweet comments! I hope everyone gets one!


----------



## bellanovellas (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope it goes up at 8! I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh Lorac, come on. Don't pull a MAC on us lmao.


----------



## Missyrocks (Oct 7, 2014)

It isn't up yet! Sheesh. Like MAC


----------



## bellanovellas (Oct 7, 2014)

*le sigh*


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

So there's a bunch of comments on their Facebook page that says 9am PST. Guess we have another hour ... if it doesn't go up by then, I don't know what to do. I had errands to run today and I'm putting it off because of this damn palette lmao


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 7, 2014)

not on amazon either.. and I have a GC for them..


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone else notice at the top of the Lorac screen you cannot see your account information or anything??  Hell no with their glitches..they should be prepared for this!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Anyone else notice at the top of the Lorac screen you cannot see your account information or anything??  Hell no with their glitches..they should be prepared for this!


Yep, mine is doing it too - but then it will appear after I stay on the page for about a minute


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

replying to myself..it's all back to normal. sighh


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

I just noticed that they removed the apology image from the front page of their site and replaced it with the banner linking to the page to buy the Mega Pro...brace yourselves ladies, it could be happening very soon!


  EDIT: It's UP!!! Go go go ladies!!!


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

Double post. I'm sorry!


----------



## bellanovellas (Oct 7, 2014)

It's up!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

It's up!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

omg i knew this was gonna happen ... the site is super slow!!!


----------



## Jazibellaera (Oct 7, 2014)

It's up


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 7, 2014)

and its still not on amazon smh..


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

Ughhh, come on website, I'm lagging so badly right now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ana A (Oct 7, 2014)

Site slowed down for a moment but my order went through, so happy its over and we can go about our day


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

i got mine...but i hit place order twice..oh crap..lets see what happens. kept saying error with credit card and then it went through


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well it's in my cart, just waiting forever to get to the checkout page lol


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

Slowest website in the gamee...


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> and its still not on amazon smh..


  yeah i was checking there too. got mine on lorac, but after all the mayhem  just didn't trust it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe Amazon will be 9am PST? I'd assume it has to go up on there soon if it just launched on Lorac's site ...


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

I placed my first order easily, but I was going to pick up one for my mom, and now it's saying not even taking me to the cart !


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay and good luck to everyone who has been wanting this!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2014)

It crashed on the PLACE ORDER screen. I hope I don't end up getting charged twice.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-lorac-mega-pro-palette-photos-swatches


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm skipping but I hope all you ladies get it.The site is really slow and wonky


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

super crashed! LOL the power of Mega


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank goodness that is over... It literally took me 10 minutes to check out!


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

The page timed out while placing the order so I freaked for a second, but after hitting refresh and waiting for 30 seconds, it reloaded successfully and I was able to confirm my purchase with an order number and receipt! YAY! Good luck ladies, I hope everyone who was waiting gets a palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  EDIT: For those worried about being double charged, I just checked my account and I was NOT double charged, even after having to refresh the page! Hope this helps!


----------



## BrintsAngel (Oct 7, 2014)

Im skipping but...Good luck ladies!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like I have been through the ringer and back!!!! Wow..I need a break. lolol


----------



## iHeartMACxo (Oct 7, 2014)

I was able to place my order right away with no problems, thankfully. I hope everyone who wants this can get it!


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 7, 2014)

Ladies! I meant to update you all! I received my Lorac Mega Pro yesterday and I must say....IT IS WORTH ALL THE SUFFERING YOU ARE EXPERIENCING! TRUST ME when you get this baby you will be one happy lady. Much to my husbands horror I just sat in the kitchen staring at the palette and all its beauty hahaha


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

after some crashing and 2 browsers up I was able to place my order for me and my friend. wish amazon had it since I had a gc with them....


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone else being able to put it in your cart but then you hit "checkout" and literally just sits there?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> Anyone else being able to put it in your cart but then you hit "checkout" and literally just sits there?


  it ill go through..i did that to me and i am sure everyone else.


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

How long did it take? I've had it like this since it first went live.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

For everyone who endured a sleepless nnight, for those who did sleep, and for all of us who kept hitting the refresh button for hours...we did it!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 7, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> Anyone else being able to put it in your cart but then you hit "checkout" and literally just sits there?


  This is exactly what i'm dealing with right now lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> Anyone else being able to put it in your cart but then you hit "checkout" and literally just sits there?


  Yes I think it's happening to everyone, but mine finally went through.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Went through finally!!!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> How long did it take? I've had it like this since it first went live.


  mine took a while, long enough to here i freaked out opened another page and thought i was going to be charged twice, so a while. i would say about 1 minute or so


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> How long did it take? I've had it like this since it first went live.


  it happened to me so i just opened up another browser and readded it....it lagged when I hit checkout but then I was able to put my information in.


  soooo who bought 10? LOL


----------



## SavannahLovely (Oct 7, 2014)

Got it! Took me about 15 minutes to checkout, but it's so worth the frustration!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

lololol, not me. But I did buy 3 , one for my daughter, daughter-in-law and myself.


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay...I think I got it! I had it going on two browsers on my phone and two on my computer...PHEW. Thanks for keeping me calm HA


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

IF i was able to use my amazon gc I would've bought one for my friend for xmas. but nooooo had to buy it on the lorac site lol


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow the site really is lagggging!   [@]erine1881[/@] did you grab the mega pro?? Not sure if you were picking it up or just the other pieces. Hope you did!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

It took me 30 minutes to finally place my order. Super slow  very frustrating. Ladies hang in there. Just keep trying. Too many people on the server at once. They should have been prepared. The most stressful thing ever. Back to bed


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 7, 2014)

it took me over 15 minutes to check out, but I FINALLY did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you were able to finish your order ccooper33 !


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

OK Amazon it's your turn to launch now!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

I tweeted Lorac and Amazon to ask when it will be on Amazon's site....so far, crickets


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 7, 2014)

It's live and ready to order


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

@UrbanSweetheart Thanks girl! I just got the e-mail receipt  Good luck to everyone else still trying!!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Now lets see how long it takes for our orders to ship..anyone get overnight or 2nd day air?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

I ordered one. I was on the fence with this one. I may have given into the hype as I don't even have the pro palettes nor do I want them. I do like the colors in this one though.


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Now lets see how long it takes for our orders to ship..anyone get overnight or 2nd day air?


I got second air on my first order


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 7, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> Ladies! I meant to update you all! I received my Lorac Mega Pro yesterday and I must say....IT IS WORTH ALL THE SUFFERING YOU ARE EXPERIENCING! TRUST ME when you get this baby you will be one happy lady. Much to my husbands horror I just sat in the kitchen staring at the palette and all its beauty hahaha


  My husband usually comes home to both my eyes being drastically different with multiple colors involved!!! He just looks at me then snaps a picture of my madness


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

WHAT??  Mine says out of stock!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Now lets see how long it takes for our orders to ship..anyone get overnight or 2nd day air?


  no i like my slow as heck free shipping LOL it was a huge price increase...zero to $18 something like that.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> I got second air on my first order


  I got 2nd day...


----------



## Tanjola (Oct 7, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> it happened to me so i just opened up another browser and readded it....it lagged when I hit checkout but then I was able to put my information in.   soooo who bought 10? LOL


  Had no intention on buying this palette until about an hour ago. I was still going gogo over my gravitas palette that this one almost slipped by me. I ended up buying 2- one for a gift.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

Its now OOS at Lorac!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> no i like my slow as heck free shipping LOL it was a huge price increase...zero to $18 something like that.


  I understand!!  After i did it, I was like dang, I could have bought a lipstick or something


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

SERIOUSLY??? Sold out in like 20 seconds.  I am refreshing...


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn it's sold out now! That was super fast!!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

kath00 said:


> WHAT??  Mine says out of stock!


  Out of stock on Lorac, already? Ohhhh, keep trying on Amazon!!!!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Out of stock on Lorac, already? Ohhhh, keep trying on Amazon!!!!


  Oh nooooo


----------



## Rebel Riley (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to order one for my mom. OOS. That was faster than a mac lippie


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> I understand!!  After i did it, I was like dang, I could have bought a lipstick or something


 It's been a long time since I felt frustrated like that. I was in my iphone, IMac & ipad all at the same time b/c it was moving so slow.


----------



## ahasegawa (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do I always see people say, OMG NEVER AGAIN. No offense but this is the nature of the beast. They have limited stock and you werent lucky. Its not Lorac's fault. :\


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Its now OOS at Lorac!


  WOW! That was fast! I was expecting more to be in stock for such a big release, to be honest.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> Oh nooooo


  oh no I got mine, I felt bad for kath00..she can keep trying on amazon if there up come up for grabs there.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm really irritated right now I don't have time to wait around for Amazon to launch the palette just gimme already!


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

Log in guys.  I was able to order after I logged in!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

I am good with my order, but I did try and was able to add to my cart ( was juct checking for others) however out of stock!!!  all gone.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm still able to put it in the cart...HMMMM


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

If it's not on Amazon yet. Maybe Lorac wanted there sales up first


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmmm.  I got confirmation that it went through..  I would keep refreshing.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> oh no I got mine, I felt bad for kath00..she can keep trying on amazon if there up come up for grabs there.


  hope everybody gets in. Irritated with the whole thing.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 7, 2014)

This went faster than any mac release I could remember. smh...


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2014)

It's not OOS. I just accidentally ordered another one while checking. LMAO


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

actually i just tried, and you can still get one...GO GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmm, I can still add to my cart - they must have put up more ? Or maybe it's a "glitch" lol


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 7, 2014)

You can order it now! It doesnt say OOS anymore!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 7, 2014)

Sooo I don't understand why they didn't get the proper servers to handle the crowd. They have been tweeting, instagraming and hyping this palette up so they knew it was going to be a huge crowd. I got my order in but dang it took forever and I'm afraid it may be something wrong with the order because they accepted my card under my old billing address and I have changed that billing smh I'll have to call later and if it truly went thru.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 7, 2014)

im here waiting for amazon with you guys!


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> Hmm, I can still add to my cart - they must have put up more ? Or maybe it's a "glitch" lol


  I couldn't even imagine if it was a glitch. Like I said I tried and went all the way to the end but heck if I was going to put my CC info again. lolol


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered one. I was on the fence with this one. I may have given into the hype as I don't even have the pro palettes nor do I want them. I do like the colors in this one though.


  I don't have the other two, but I do have the Pro2Go and I love the formula. I've also swatched the original Pro and really like it. I just didn't want any more neutral palettes this year so I've held off. If this wasn't LE I probably would have passed on it. The price is really good though. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## blurpleberry (Oct 7, 2014)

i ordered another by mistake to see if it worked.  my 2 orders are about 17 minutes apart and according to the number differences, there have been over 3500 orders since my first one


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 7, 2014)

MissTT said:


> I don't have the other two, but I do have the Pro2Go and I love the formula. I've also swatched the original Pro and really like it. I just didn't want any more neutral palettes this year so I've held off. If this wasn't LE I probably would have passed on it. The price is really good though. I think you'll enjoy it.


  I still haven't ordered mine.  That's what I'm afraid of: I only want it because it's limited edition.  I don't own any Lorac because I don't wear a lot of warm neutrals, and I think if I saw this in person, I'd definitely pass.  But I can't see or swatch it in person, so now I'm unsure.  LOL!


----------



## sugypop1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just ordered one and received a confirmation email and everything. When I tried to order 10 minutes ago it said OOS but now it doesn't and you can add it to your cart.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

ahasegawa said:


> Ladies! I meant to update you all! I received my Lorac Mega Pro yesterday and I must say....IT IS WORTH ALL THE SUFFERING YOU ARE EXPERIENCING! TRUST ME when you get this baby you will be one happy lady. Much to my husbands horror I just sat in the kitchen staring at the palette and all its beauty hahaha


  So u gonna start the swath party, or nah?  Mines don't come till Wednesday


----------



## Tarabotti (Oct 7, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> Sooo I don't understand why they didn't get the proper servers to handle the crowd. They have been tweeting, instagraming and hyping this palette up so they knew it was going to be a huge crowd. I got my order in but dang it took forever and I'm afraid it may be something wrong with the order because they accepted my card under my old billing address and I have changed that billing smh I'll have to call later and if it truly went thru.


They knew that everyone and their mother, dog and cat would be interested in getting this palette since it was hyped up so much. If you only make it available in two locations, you should make sure that your servers can handle it.  And it is still not up on Amazon.

    I managed to get one despite the site being so slow and crashing. It helped that all I had to do was enter my payment information. It took forever to load.  I also noticed that  you could order up to 10 mega pro palettes. Why not set a smaller limit so that there would be more stock available?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

Just ordered mine! I recently broke up with my boyfriend so I'm in need of some retail therapy lol.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

Who in their right mind orders 10 eyeshadow palettes? Kind of silly that would be the limit per customer what the heck are they thinking?


----------



## KEvers (Oct 7, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> I still haven't ordered mine.  That's what I'm afraid of: I only want it because it's limited edition.  I don't own any Lorac because I don't wear a lot of warm neutrals, and I think if I saw this in person, I'd definitely pass.  But I can't see or swatch it in person, so now I'm unsure.  LOL!


  Im in the same boat...I dont know what to do.


----------



## KEvers (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Who in their right mind orders 10 eyeshadow palettes? Kind of silly that would be the limit per customer what the heck are they thinking?


  The stupid Ebay people! (Im sure they will say people ordering gifts, but you  know it's for the ebay people.)


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

KEvers said:


> The stupid Ebay people! (Im sure they will say people ordering gifts, but you  know it's for the ebay people.)


  Those damn Evilbayers


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 7, 2014)

KEvers said:


> Im in the same boat...I dont know what to do.


  I have closed the Lorac webpage.  I am officially skipping!  

  Phew!  That took a lot of effort and willpower to do that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even wear warm neutrals, so I'm not even sure why I'd let myself be swayed by the L.E. status.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

I get the worst anxiety during all of these launches. I swear make-up is going to kill me someday.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

UGH I slept through my alarms. Still able to order, thank God. I'm sad I missed the excitement with you ladies


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 7, 2014)

I was able to add it to my cart but I keep getting "An error occured while attempting to process your credit card. Please check your payment information and try again."


----------



## KEvers (Oct 7, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> I have closed the Lorac webpage.  I am officially skipping!
> 
> Phew!  That took a lot of effort and willpower to do that.
> 
> ...


  I just did too! Now we will both skip it! Im not even into Lorac anyway...I just get all crazy for a great deal/time limit launch BS.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 7, 2014)

KEvers said:


> I just did too! Now we will both skip it! Im not even into Lorac anyway...I just get all crazy for a great deal/time limit launch BS.


  Haha, you must be my twin!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Oct 7, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> I have closed the Lorac webpage.  I am officially skipping!
> 
> Phew!  That took a lot of effort and willpower to do that.
> 
> ...


  I'm right there with you.It was hard but I was strong.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

LORAC just responded to somebody on Facebook regarding the Amazon launch saying "Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately Amazon.com is in control of their launch and cannot confirm the launch time but they are letting us know it should be soon! Xx LORAC Team"


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

ebay has them already for over $100.....damn


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> LORAC just responded to somebody on Facebook regarding the Amazon launch saying "Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately Amazon.com is in control of their launch and cannot confirm the launch time but they are letting us know it should be soon! Xx LORAC Team"


  well glad i didn't wait then...as much as I wanted to use my gc i would rather just pay for it since I wanted it from the beginning....


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Made this account just so I could be notified when new posts are made! I wish lorac would ship to Canada, I was on their website when it got released earlier!  Waiting for Amazon... refreshing the page.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

MANG0 said:


> Made this account just so I could be notified when new posts are made! *I wish lorac would ship to Canada*, I was on their website when it got released earlier!  Waiting for Amazon... refreshing the page.


  SAME! I honestly don't understand why they don't ship to Canada I mean it's 2014 get with the times.


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> SAME! I honestly don't understand why they don't ship to Canada I mean it's 2014 get with the times.


  SUCKS. Lorac is SO hard to get in Canada, especially because they're not with Sephora either. I only get it when I go to the States.


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

I ended up ordering a second palette for my sister as her Christmas present. She loves eyeshadow and I think she will really get some good use out of this one.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

MANG0 said:


> SUCKS. Lorac is SO hard to get in Canada, especially because they're not with Sephora either. I only get it when I go to the States.


  You can get everything else from LORAC from Nordstrom's website and they ship here just an FYI if you're ever looking to order in the future.


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ooh, I never shopped Nordstrom online before, thanks! I don't love ordering makeup online because every time I do, it always comes damaged or something is wrong.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

It's up on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just ordered another for my mom for the holidays via Amazon...WOW is Amazon amazing. It took 20 seconds to order it and will probably be here way before Lorac has even shipped from their website.


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> It's up on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/


  thank you!!!!!


----------



## giantsgal (Oct 7, 2014)

i just got mine from amazon too.. only took about 2 mins


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 7, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I was able to add it to my cart but I keep getting "An error occured while attempting to process your credit card. Please check your payment information and try again."


 That happened to me too when checking out. I realized that I hade my shipping & billing address wrong. My billing on that partial card happened to be the same as my shipping. Go figure. Lol


----------



## MACcrazy (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone for prime (not sure about normal)!that orders in the next 4 hours gets free 2 day shipping


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

I am ecstatic right now! I can't wait to play!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> Wow the site really is lagggging!   [@]erine1881[/@] did you grab the mega pro?? Not sure if you were picking it up or just the other pieces. Hope you did!


  I did love, thank you! Got mine and one for a CP for [@]Tahlia[/@]!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> It's up on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/


  Darn should've waited, I have prime, would have probably gotten it faster, ah well.


----------



## khhmakeup (Oct 7, 2014)

Ordered my palette! However... after duty and international shipping to Canada, it was 83$ US!! I hope it's worth it because after exchange rates it will b well over 95$.


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

I didn't bother with expedited shipping to Canada since the duties/shipping made it so expensive already... so my palette will arrive... Oct 27th. SIGH.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

MANG0 said:


> I didn't bother with expedited shipping to Canada since the duties/shipping made it so expensive already... so my palette will arrive... Oct 27th. SIGH.


  We always get screwed around with shipping and duties it's not fair


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 7, 2014)

mpurek said:


> It's up on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/


 

  Wow, ordered mine from Amazon too, so happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks a lot.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay I hope everyone can snag this today!


----------



## Tahlia (Oct 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I did love, thank you! Got mine and one for a CP for [@]Tahlia[/@]!!!


  Ahhh thank you so much!! You're honestly the best.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

wow I think Amazon is going to come first even though I ordered through Lorac's site earlier.  Amazon order is already being prepared for shipping and I don't even have Prime!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

Lorac.com is no longer showing out of stock. I was able to add it to my cart and get to the last page of check out before I closed the page. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lorac.com is no longer showing out of stock. I was able to add it to my cart and get to the last page of check out before I closed the page. I'm still on the fence.


  Go get it!!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lorac.com is no longer showing out of stock. I was able to add it to my cart and get to the last page of check out before I closed the page. I'm still on the fence.


  It's gooonna beeee PRETtyyyyy...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (you should get it!)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> It's gooonna beeee PRETtyyyyy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OK I got it!


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I caved in...my excuse is I skipped Brooke Shields! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going to be close to CA$100...at least Amazon is willing to ship to Canada I suppose...


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 7, 2014)

its sold out on amazon now...


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 7, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> its sold out on amazon now...


Wow...and I debated for almost an hour!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2014)

Tahlia said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! You're honestly the best.


  No problem babe!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

wonder why it sold out first at Amazon than Lorac?  more international shipping options??


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 7, 2014)

So upset its sold out on amazon already! Does amazon usually restock or is it gone?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

I just checked and it this is what I found , they will release it sometime today but they do not have a time yet. Here is the link ....

  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1RNEUKDJEJJOO&coliid=I2PN89AUH45UCZ


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> I just checked and it this is what I found , they will release it sometime today but they do not have a time yet. Here is the link ....  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1RNEUKDJEJJOO&coliid=I2PN89AUH45UCZ


 Doesn't that mean it's sold out?


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Doesn't that mean it's sold out?


  No....it has not aunched on there website according to Lorac.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Here this is from Lorac...they have not even started selling yet. 

  "LORAC Cosmetics, Inc. Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately Amazon.com is in control of their launch and cannot confirm the launch time but they are letting us know it should be soon! Xx LORAC Team. 

That was 2 hours ago


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 7, 2014)

They actually launched a couple of hours ago. I got my palette from Amazon around 1pm EST, but Lorac's website launched a bit earlier than the Amazon website.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Here this is from Lorac...they have not even started selling yet.   "[COLOR=141823][COLOR=3B5998]LORAC Cosmetics, Inc.[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=141823] [/COLOR][COLOR=141823]Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately Amazon.com is in control of their launch and cannot confirm the launch time but they are letting us know it should be soon! Xx LORAC Team. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=141823]That was 2 hours ago[/COLOR]


 Some people ordered the palette from amazon a couple hours ago so it was available.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Well they could have, but Lorac stated they have not released as of yet. I am just trying to help..people say alot of things.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 7, 2014)

MoiraS said:


> Well they could have, but Lorac stated they have not released as of yet. I am just trying to help..people say alot of things.


  Lorac stated Amazon had not released the palette earlier this afternoon -- then it released shortly thereafter.  Many folks purchased from Amazon, so it would appear that they have indeed sold out for the time being.

  My guess as to why Amazon sold out before Lorac is a) they had less inventory, and b) all the large ebay "retailers" also maintain a presence on Amazon, as well -- which might mean that the shuffling of funds around for large-quantity purchasing of Lorac palettes was easier for them.

  Damned ebayers...


----------



## Odelia (Oct 7, 2014)

Darn, looks like I missed it :'( I really hope there will be a restock!   But yikes at the approximate $95 dollar landing cost for Canadians >.<  *sigh*


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 7, 2014)

I ordered from Amazon with a Prime account and it's already on it's way apparently...I think I ordered about two hours ago.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Well that's awesome. I got mine coming from Lorac, so not worried.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was just trying to help and got this info off of Lorac facebook.


----------



## Tarabotti (Oct 7, 2014)

I think that most people were watching both sites so when it appeared to be sold out on Lorac, they waited for Amazon. Amazon is willing to ship overseas so the Canadian buyers as well as other Internationals were able to purchase. There probably will be at least one restock on either site.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 7, 2014)

I just went to Amazon and they're sold out of them. They do ask for your email for when they restock. What gets me mad with LORAC is that somebody on FB asked if they will restock on THEIR website and they said that once it sells out that they won't restock but that Amazon will?! Wtf?!!  You would think that with the way they hyped it up that they would actually restock. What about if those that can't buy it this week but can next week, that means that no luck then? Myself included) Really don't like how they're handling their business. Not even Urban Decay play with their customers like this.   Sorry for the rant just really bummed out that I can't buy it today and nobody wants to get it for me. Im about to just forget about the palette all together. I literally feel like crying (pathetic I am I know =( just been going through some things and that would've cheered me up a bit (sigh) I'll just suck it up.


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> wonder why it sold out first at Amazon than Lorac?  more international shipping options??


Because people who have Prime accounts can get either Free 2 day shipping or $7 overnight shipping. Way more affordable than getting it from the Lorac site.


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 7, 2014)

I ordered from amazon.com , I checked ordere history and it said preparing for shipment .


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 7, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Sorry for the rant just really bummed out that I can't buy it today and nobody wants to get it for me. Im about to just forget about the palette all together. I literally feel like crying (pathetic I am I know =( just been going through some things and that would've cheered me up a bit (sigh) I'll just suck it up.


  *HUGS*  I hear ya girl, it'll be okay.  As epic as it would be to have the palette, remember it's "only" make-up ( I know that's such a line )

  I'm in the UK and hoping my CP has been able to get me one but I honestly won't be surprised if they haven't.  I'm not holding my breath because I hate being disappointed.  Then again, just never know.  I'd help you if I could.

  I agree though -- the way they're handling this is all wrong.  I can't get anything from Lorac here so I was hoping for this to be my taster into the brand as it has more jewel tones in it than the others do but eh, too much hype and not enough product annoys me -- like MAC all over again.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't believe I'm seeing how fast this palette sold out. I wasn't expecting that. But I will say that it better be all that if not I'm getting rid of mine so fast


----------



## Sarru (Oct 7, 2014)

I am Canadian.. does anyone suspect Amazon will restock, like, TODAY? I'm sitting here refreshing like a stupid crazy person.


----------



## MoiraS (Oct 7, 2014)

Sarru..I would check Lorac's facebook for the updated information. Or maybe someone here has the inside scoop.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

I ordered from Lorac and Amazon so if anyone wants one let me know.  I was waiting for Amazon but when Lorac released first I jumped on it...as I said I wanted to buy through Amazon bc I had a gc.  I don't think Lorac will cancel my order so I will have 2 extra.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I ordered from Lorac and Amazon so if anyone wants one let me know.  I was waiting for Amazon but when Lorac released first I jumped on it...as I said I wanted to buy through Amazon bc I had a gc.  I don't think Lorac will cancel my order so I will have 2 extra.


  [@]Sarru[/@]  [@]foxxylatina07[/@]  see above


----------



## Sarru (Oct 7, 2014)

@purplerinne






 I would buy from you!!! Insert heart eyes here..


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

Sarru said:


> @purplerinne   I would buy from you!!! Insert heart eyes here..


  you should probably PM her.  These exchanges are designated for the clearance bin... I see u don't have enough posts for that but now that u know she has spares she's willing to share u should keep it private.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 7, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Sarru said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy from you!!! Insert heart eyes here..
> ...


  Yup!


----------



## Sarru (Oct 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup!


  Sorry, guys. Obviously don't post much, I mostly lurk around here. Common sense went out the window because I was kind of excited. It sucks being Canadian. D: haha


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup!
> Sorry, guys. Obviously don't post much, I mostly lurk around here. Common sense went out the window because I was kind of excited. It sucks being Canadian. D: haha


  No worries hon.  I'm a Canadian in the UK -- trust, I know how frustrating it is to get your hands on some things!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 7, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> So upset its sold out on amazon already! Does amazon usually restock or is it gone?


  This is the first time i've waited for a launch through amazon as I buy other things and not makeup so i'm not sure.  Hopefully someone will know.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope Amazon restocks cus my order isn't going through on the LORAC site and I NEED this palette :'(


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 7, 2014)

According to Lorac's response on Facebook, it appears that they will not be restocking Amazon or Lorac's website after it sells out, "Palette is limited edition, part of our Holiday 2014 Collection and exclusive to LORAC.com and Amazon* until it sells out on both sites*. Hope that helps! Xx" (Btw, they were responding to someone who asked if it will be restocked). Not sure if that will be the case, but just a heads up if you are still on the fence about getting the palette!


----------



## blurpleberry (Oct 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm in the UK and hoping my CP has been able to get me one but I honestly won't be surprised if they haven't.  I'm not holding my breath because I hate being disappointed.


  nah, i gotchu gurl ;D


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> wonder why it sold out first at Amazon than Lorac?  more international shipping options??


  Yup!   





foxxylatina07 said:


> I just went to Amazon and they're sold out of them. They do ask for your email for when they restock. What gets me mad with LORAC is that somebody on FB asked if they will restock on THEIR website and they said that once it sells out that they won't restock but that Amazon will?! Wtf?!!  You would think that with the way they hyped it up that they would actually restock. What about if those that can't buy it this week but can next week, that means that no luck then? Myself included) Really don't like how they're handling their business. Not even Urban Decay play with their customers like this.   Sorry for the rant just really bummed out that I can't buy it today and nobody wants to get it for me. Im about to just forget about the palette all together. I literally feel like crying (pathetic I am I know =( just been going through some things and that would've cheered me up a bit (sigh) I'll just suck it up.


  You can always request a CP. Tons of people on here are willing to do it.


----------



## borinquena (Oct 7, 2014)

15 minutes ago: "LORAC Cosmetics, Inc. Hi Linde, once we are sold out we will not be restocking, however, Amazon.com has another shipment on the way! Please stay tuned for more info. Thanks for your patience! Xx LORAC Team" - from their facebook account.


----------



## missha (Oct 7, 2014)

Got mine today! It's so gorgeous ladies, good luck to everyone who wants one! Now my Lorac Pro collection is complete


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Hey you're NJ too right? I find usually (like 98% of the time) with UPS the day they say they're going to deliver it actually is the day before. That always happens with me. Especially with my MAC, Nordies orders. You should have it by Tues fingers crossed.


  did ur come? mine didn't.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 7, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> did ur come? mine didn't.


  Yes! It did. I haven't had time to take photos or swatches though. It's proven to be a hectic week for me. Thursday I have some down time to do swatches!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yes! It did. I haven't had time to take photos or swatches though. It's proven to be a hectic week for me. Thursday I have some down time to do swatches!!


  :nanas:


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder why they released this on Amazon only and not Ulta?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I wonder why they released this on Amazon only and not Ulta?


  Ulta chose not to carry it, not Lorac.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Ulta chose not to carry it, not Lorac.


  really?  That's weird...  So I wonder why they didn't want it.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

wat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


hboy:


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yaay!  Thank god at least it is the first thing I ever ordered that is coming from Cali.  Yahoo.  Maybe just 1-2 days to me then.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 7, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


>


  That sucks!! Ours must've shipped out on different trucks.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 7, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> That sucks!! Ours must've shipped out on different trucks.


  yeah. I'm good as long as it didn't fall off the truck...


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it just me or did they restock the lorac website I'm able to add it to my cart and check out .. Also to who ever got that ups message about a trailer being late I've had that happening to me all week with different packages from different companies being shipped through ups idk what the problem is but it's very strange that my last 4 packages all were on a ups trailer that arrived late lol


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 7, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Is it just me or did they restock the lorac website I'm able to add it to my cart and check out .. Also to who ever got that ups message about a trailer being late I've had that happening to me all week with different packages from different companies being shipped through ups idk what the problem is but it's very strange that my last 4 packages all were on a ups trailer that arrived late lol


 It looks like a restock. Im able to add it to my bag as well. I hate that they dont ship to Canada *side eye*


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 7, 2014)

missha said:


> Got mine today! It's so gorgeous ladies, good luck to everyone who wants one! Now my Lorac Pro collection is complete


  Woo! I see you got the benefit blush palette as well, how are you liking it? Im thinking of ordering it.


----------



## missha (Oct 7, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Woo! I see you got the benefit blush palette as well, how are you liking it? Im thinking of ordering it.


  I just got that today as well! So far I like it, before this I only had rockateur and watts up so it's worth it to me!

  On another note, I swatched my mega pro and am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That indigo color seriously makes me want to go clubbing! And I don't even go clubbing! Haha


----------



## borinquena (Oct 7, 2014)

Currently Out of Stock on LORAC's website.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll have mine tomorrow when I get home from work!!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 7, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I was able to add it to my cart but I keep getting "An error occured while attempting to process your credit card. Please check your payment information and try again."


  I had the same thing happen because I initially entered the wrong CVV. I had to go exit out of the cart and go back in for it to work properly.   





borinquena said:


> Currently Out of Stock on LORAC's website.


  I tried to add another and got the same message as well.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 7, 2014)

I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


----------



## laarni (Oct 7, 2014)

It's OOS now on Amazon.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 7, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


  Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kath00 (Oct 7, 2014)

laarni said:


> It's OOS now on Amazon.


  Has been all day.  Sigh.


----------



## mpurek (Oct 7, 2014)

At first Amazon said October 27th for delivery but it was bumped up to October 14th which is still a week away but DAMN if I had to wait til the end of the month I don't know if I would have been able to make it. Yay to Amazon for preparing my order to ship out today I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Very sorry for your loss.


  Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


I'm so sorry babe! :support:


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm so sorry babe!


  Thank you luv


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey ladies, Lorac Mega Pro palette is back in stock on Amazon.com. go get one if you want


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


  Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just check it seems amazon has it in stock if anyone interesdted!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


  Awww, so sorry to hear this -- you will certainly be in my thoughts!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 8, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Awww, so sorry to hear this -- you will certainly be in my thoughts!





DILLIGAF said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


  Thank you guys


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Oct 8, 2014)

I just ordered mines from amazon


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 8, 2014)

[@]purplerinne[/@] [@]foxxylatina07[/@] [@]PeachTwist[/@]  it's on Amazon girls!!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


   :grouphug:


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *NaturallyUrs* 







wat











  this happened to me too.. i doubt mine will be here today like it was supposed to =\


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

i'm able to add it to my cart on amazon, if anyone is interested.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 8, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> [@]purplerinne[/@] [@]foxxylatina07[/@] [@]PeachTwist[/@]  it's on Amazon girls!!!


  Thanks girl but I don't have the funds to buy it right now :-( hopefully they will still have them next week but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 8, 2014)

mpurek said:


> It's up on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1ORWIU/
> 
> I was able to order from Amazon!
> 
> ...


  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 8, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/quote]  Thank you


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 8, 2014)

I was like "i don't need this" but then I though that I don't have any of the pro palettes (but i totally love my unzipped palette) and I can totally use this one (full of warm toned neutrals, that are kind of "idiot proof" in my eyes.) And then I was like "you just bought the Mac warm neutral palette; how many warm neutrals you need?" So I wait. Then it sold out on amazon and Lorac never accept my credit card (or my debit card, it just didnt accept any card) and sold out. Then I realize the skinny nude was on the amazon lorac site and said to myseld "if you bought that one you would be Ok" (I miss it on Nordstrom) In the morning I was wondering what can i add to my cart to get free shipping and notice the mega pro is back..... On the mornings i don't have will power.... I totally got bouth... I'm a little ashamed of myself (but just a little...) EDIT: I'm ashamed and not just a little. What is wrong with me. I dont need another palette. I need to get back to the Low Buy treat.  I have enough neutrals for a life time (i only use neutrals)


----------



## Sarru (Oct 8, 2014)

ZoZo said:


> Hey ladies, Lorac Mega Pro palette is back in stock on Amazon.com. go get one if you want


  YES YES Came to say this! I just ordered mine!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think I will order from Lorac website anymore. I called to verify my order was correct not due to Lorac but issues I was personally having with my credit card and I felt the lady was very rude. When I asked could I have her name she's like "we're not allowed to give it out" like what the hell, I've never heard of anything like that. So I can only hope my order goes through because she wasn't very helpful, but she said if there was a future issue they would contact me. I'm just very big on customer service especially when its a job you choose to do. I hope Lorac stays in Ulta because that will probably be the only place I'll be able to purchase from and Amazon now.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 8, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> I don't think I will order from Lorac website anymore. I called to verify my order was correct not due to Lorac but issues I was personally having with my credit card and I felt the lady was very rude. When I asked could I have her name she's like "we're not allowed to give it out" like what the hell, I've never heard of anything like that. So I can only hope my order goes through because she wasn't very helpful, but she said if there was a future issue they would contact me. I'm just very big on customer service especially when its a job you choose to do. I hope Lorac stays in Ulta because that will probably be the only place I'll be able to purchase from and Amazon now.


  I totally agreed with you. The website itself is very anoying. If the customer service is also bad I can imagine that they will lost a lot of clients


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> I don't think I will order from Lorac website anymore. I called to verify my order was correct not due to Lorac but issues I was personally having with my credit card and I felt the lady was very rude. When I asked could I have her name she's like "we're not allowed to give it out" like what the hell, I've never heard of anything like that. So I can only hope my order goes through because she wasn't very helpful, but she said if there was a future issue they would contact me. I'm just very big on customer service especially when its a job you choose to do. I hope Lorac stays in Ulta because that will probably be the only place I'll be able to purchase from and Amazon now.


  I actually heard a rumour that they're pulling out of Ulta and will strickly be sold at Kohls. Not sure if that's true or not. Just heard it from a birdie. :shrugs:


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Oct 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I actually heard a rumour that they're pulling out of Ulta and will strickly be sold at Kohls. Not sure if that's true or not. Just heard it from a birdie. :shrugs:


  That could be why in every ulta now there is now only a little display in the back, when they used to have a huge wall display


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> That could be why in every ulta now there is now only a little display in the back, when they used to have a huge wall display


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 8, 2014)

Well they have a small section at hsn.com too


----------



## borinquena (Oct 8, 2014)

My order with LORAC's website is still in progress.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

borinquena said:


> My order with LORAC's website is still in progress.


  Yeah it says it takes a couple days to process.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I actually heard a rumour that they're pulling out of Ulta and will strickly be sold at Kohls. Not sure if that's true or not. Just heard it from a birdie.


  That is so strange.  I remember when you could only find Lorac at Bendels.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2014)

I just ordered from Amazon.  I ordered from the Lorac site.  I think I'm going to just cancel my order from the site.  It took 2 seconds to order from Amazon.  It is just an easier site to deal with.  It already told me it will come on Friday.  I have no idea when the palette from Lorac is supposed to come.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

my palette will be here tomorrow now =\


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

I read some reviews that said the mattes were chalky....However, I love LORAC so much, just could not pass it up.  I ordered mine through Amazon with my prime membership, so it'll be here tomorrow. 

  Also, is anyone thinking of getting the Lorac Royal set?


----------



## borinquena (Oct 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 




Yeah it says it takes a couple days to process.


  I read that and pictured the palettes being handmade. *artisans cutting up the cardboard... pressing the eyeshadows...* (x__x)


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2014)

Cancelled my Lorac site order as well and ordered from Amazon, will be here Friday because I have Prime.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I read some reviews that said the mattes were chalky....However, I love LORAC so much, just could not pass it up.  I ordered mine through Amazon with my prime membership, so it'll be here tomorrow.
> 
> Also, is anyone thinking of getting the Lorac Royal set?


  I'm thinking about getting this.  I like the individual palettes.  I kind of want the lipgloss set too.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Cancelled my Lorac site order as well and ordered from Amazon, will be here Friday because I have Prime.


Awesome!  I paid the $3.99 extra to get it shipped tomorrow....


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I read some reviews that said the mattes were chalky....However, I love LORAC so much, just could not pass it up.  I ordered mine through Amazon with my prime membership, so it'll be here tomorrow.   Also, is anyone thinking of getting the Lorac Royal set?


  I'm thinking about it too. I have the Trio of quads in my online cart at kohls right now too!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 8, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.


 Thank you


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like Amazon is now OOS again.  I wonder how many shipments they're slated to receive...?


----------



## kath00 (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like Amazon now BO'd till the 11th?  And my Lorac order STILL hasn't shipped even though I bought it within 5 minutes of 9!  WTH with Lorac?  Worse service ever.  I should have thought to cancel and bought through Amazon.  I would have had it today or tomorrow.  ARGH


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 8, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Looks like Amazon now BO'd till the 11th?  And my Lorac order STILL hasn't shipped even though I bought it within 5 minutes of 9!  WTH with Lorac?  Worse service ever.  I should have thought to cancel and bought through Amazon.  I would have had it today or tomorrow.  ARGH


  Again, Lorac specifically says it takes a couple days to process the order before it ships.   It's been 1 day.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 8, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Looks like Amazon now BO'd till the 11th?  And my Lorac order STILL hasn't shipped even though I bought it within 5 minutes of 9!  WTH with Lorac?  Worse service ever.  I should have thought to cancel and bought through Amazon.  I would have had it today or tomorrow.  ARGH


  I'm in the same boat. Ordered around 9:30 ish and still no shipping confirm. To be fair, it did say on their site that it takes 2-3 days for processing. I wish I had ordered off Amazon, too. I thought the palette would be here on Monday lmao.


----------



## sorrelknight (Oct 8, 2014)

So, while waiting for this palette (apparently knowing it was coming was not enough to satiate me), I went ahead and ordered 4 Sugarpill palettes. Ouch.....


----------



## kath00 (Oct 8, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It's been 1 day.


  True.  Maybe it's the fact that Amazon ships within 45 minutes that makes them look bad...  Perhaps they should have picked a different partner.  Because everyone is prob thinking a similar thing.  Wish we had bought from someone other than the direct manufacturer.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine will be here Saturday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I didn't need to expedite shipping after all.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> I still haven't ordered mine.  That's what I'm afraid of: I only want it because it's limited edition.  I don't own any Lorac because I don't wear a lot of warm neutrals, and I think if I saw this in person, I'd definitely pass.  But I can't see or swatch it in person, so now I'm unsure.  LOL!





Icecaramellatte said:


> I just ordered from Amazon.  I ordered from the Lorac site.  I think I'm going to just cancel my order from the site.  It took 2 seconds to order from Amazon.  It is just an easier site to deal with.  It already told me it will come on Friday.  I have no idea when the palette from Lorac is supposed to come.


  Put the second one in the Clearnce Bin. I know that someone on here would be very grateful to have an opportunity to get it after it sells out.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 9, 2014)

mine was delivered!!! yay!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Cancelled my Lorac site order as well and ordered from Amazon, will be here Friday because I have Prime.


  how did u cancel your order? did u call it in or email? 

  I wanted to see what my status was but bc I didn't create an acct I don't see a way to check the status just with the order number


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got my palette from my Amazon order  It's gorgina!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 9, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> how did u cancel your order? did u call it in or email?
> 
> I wanted to see what my status was but bc I didn't create an acct I don't see a way to check the status just with the order number


  I just called and cancelled it right when I ordered off amazon.


----------



## daphnejacoba (Oct 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hey, everyone!  I posted a swatch video for the Lorac Mega Pro Palette on YouTube if you are interested! The link is in my signature.


  Thank you so much, Mandy!  I love your videos and I can always trust your swatches!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 9, 2014)

daphnejacoba said:


> Thank you so much, Mandy!  I love your videos and I can always trust your swatches!


  You are very welcome, and thank you!  I try to make things look as accurate as I can, but it's not always easy when you don't have the proper equipment. I actually just purchased some new lighting which should be arriving soon so hopefully the quality improves!


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 9, 2014)

My Lorac order shipped today (I had standard shipping)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am set to get one today as well!


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Oct 9, 2014)

So I cancelled my order from Lorac and I got my 2 palettes on Amazon so I could use my Prime account. And I just got them in yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This palette is stunning. I am so excited to use it! I will be going to see Katy Perry in concert tomorrow night also, so that will give me a good opportunity to play with this palette and come up with a fun look for the concert.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 9, 2014)

ups has "incorrectly sorted the package" so now it won't be here until tomorrow.. so annoying!


----------



## kath00 (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone have the Amazon link by any chance?  I can't find it on search.  My Lorac order is STILL processing.  OMG!!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 9, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Does anyone have the Amazon link by any chance?  I can't find it on search.  My Lorac order is STILL processing.  OMG!!


  Its sold out so that might be why you cant find it


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 9, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Does anyone have the Amazon link by any chance?  I can't find it on search.  My Lorac order is STILL processing.  OMG!! [/quote  http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=Specktra-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fdp%2FB00N1ORWIU%2F


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I just called and cancelled it right when I ordered off amazon.


  oops i just got lorac shipping confirmation lol oh well


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's swatches of the matte shadows from my ig.
  I haven't gotten to the shimmers yet, but I LOVE THIS PALETTE. Everything glided on so smooth and perfect. The only one that gave me an issue and seemed a bit patchy was "Black". The second row of mattes is my favorite, with all of the purple pretties!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Put the second one in the Clearnce Bin. I know that someone on here would be very grateful to have an opportunity to get it after it sells out.


  Maybe. I forgot to call and I got a shipping notice from Lorac.  Yikes.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like mine shipped from Lorac today, as well -- should have it by next Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooray! I got my shopping notice from Amazon! Totally excited about something that I had absolutely no intention of ordering.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mines shipped today from lorac will be here tomorrow.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't got a shipping confirmation


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine shipped yesterday but the tracking info still isn't updated. Guess I'm gonna have to wait till next week for it to get here


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 10, 2014)

Ughhh should I be worried that mine hasn't shipped yet?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 10, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I haven't got a shipping confirmation


  if it's been 2-3 days...not worried a lil concerned. pop an email to customer service or call.  Lorac is just slow.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 10, 2014)

my friend got hers from amazon and she said it wasn't packed well but luckily nothing broke.....how did amazon pack urs?


----------



## SavannahLovely (Oct 10, 2014)

I ordered my palette from Lorac's site Tuesday morning, and it's out for delivery today! So excited!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 10, 2014)

I missed my Amazon delivery. The notice said they will redeliver Monday.  I thought Monday was a holiday.  I also missed a Fedex delivery.  Their notice said they would redeliver on Monday.  But it also said today was my final delivery.  I called but the operator confused me even more.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Ughhh should I be worried that mine hasn't shipped yet?


I ordered mine Tuesday morning and it still hasn't shipped either.    I called their customer service but they were all busy and it asks you to leave a message.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 10, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I ordered mine Tuesday morning and it still hasn't shipped either.    I called their customer service but they were all busy and it asks you to leave a message.


  At least we're not alone :/ I'll try calling before work.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn did you guys get the email? Up to 5 processing days and up to 7 for shipping


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> At least we're not alone :/ I'll try calling before work.


  Do you have an amazon prime account?  Ordered mine on Wednesday and got it on Thursday....one day turnaround!  However, I think they've sold out on Amazon but I suspect they'll restock very soon.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> my friend got hers from amazon and she said it wasn't packed well but luckily nothing broke.....how did amazon pack urs?


  That isn't good news ..... not packed well !?! WTF


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> purplerinne said:
> 
> 
> > my friend got hers from amazon and she said it wasn't packed well but luckily nothing broke.....how did amazon pack urs?
> ...


Awful!  A lot of reviews mention the poor packaging.  I hope everyone here gets theirs in good condition!


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally shipped!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Here's swatches of the matte shadows from my ig. I haven't gotten to the shimmers yet, but I LOVE THIS PALETTE. Everything glided on so smooth and perfect. The only one that gave me an issue and seemed a bit patchy was "Black". The second row of mattes is my favorite, with all of the purple pretties!


what's ya IG? & I love the mattes too. It was much better then what I was expecting it to be I'm happy I have it.


----------



## borinquena (Oct 10, 2014)

OK, so I called LORAC to cancel my order ---those customer service employees need to learn the basics of phone etiquette--. Then ordered through Amazon Prime and received my palette today.  Almost had a heart attack when I saw that they packed it in a cheapo-bubble-wrapped-envelope like this one:


----------



## borinquena (Oct 10, 2014)

........but luckily nothing happened to the palette.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 10, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> what's ya IG? & I love the mattes too. *It was much better then what I was expecting it to be I'm happy I have it.*


  Same! I was expecting it to be really patchy just from looking at it but it's a great palette. I think I'm actually overwhelmed, but now I know why everyone went crazy over Pro and Pro 2!!
  My ig is @alxswvr


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sorry but for something like that you have to have some kind of common sense. Then again like my brother says, "common sense isn't so common." I mean come on it's a palette and it's fragile and needs to be handled with care. If it's something that the customer is basically paying top dollar for be more cautious on how you pack the product. That is all. I can see it now Amazon is going to have to replace most of those palettes that arrived messed up smh. SHAME on both LORAC for handling their business and on Amazon for being careless with their packing. End rant before I keep on going


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Same! I was expecting it to be really patchy just from looking at it but it's a great palette. I think I'm actually overwhelmed, but now I know why everyone went crazy over Pro and Pro 2!! My ig is @alxswvr


yeah I been told that the mattes was powdery and the colors wasn't great for WOC...I totally disagree now that I have seen it for myself. I'm glad I decided to check it out on my own. The pro one and two had got a lot of rave. Its nice to me but I definitely prefer the the mega pro!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 10, 2014)

WOW! So they didn't even bubble wrap the palettes?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 10, 2014)

keridabeenfabb said:


> yeah I been told that the mattes was powdery and the colors wasn't great for WOC...I totally disagree now that I have seen it for myself. I'm glad I decided to check it out on my own. The pro one and two had got a lot of rave. Its nice to me but I definitely prefer the the mega pro!


  Same. I think I love the colors in the Mega Pro more!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> WOW! So they didn't even bubble wrap the palettes?


  mines came in a box, bubble wrapped...


----------



## SavannahLovely (Oct 10, 2014)

My palette from Lorac's site came today in bubble wrap. Honestly, I think it's a the nicest palette I own. Every single color is amazing.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 10, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> My palette from Lorac's site came today in bubble wrap. Honestly, I think it's a the nicest palette I own. Every single color is amazing.


  I'm still absolutely loving it, and I have noticed that the shadows REALLY LAST on my eyes throughout the day. By the end of the day, my shadows are usually a mess and are really worn off, but these look nearly as good as when I first put them on.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Oct 10, 2014)

Argh mine just arrived today from Amazon, the perks of being a prime member!

  I hated the way it was packaged it just felts so cheep, luckily my palette was intact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lets just say its an amazing palette, I mean super amazing! 

  Amazon will be restocking so if you missed it definitely get it!

  I have a true color picture on my instagram if anyone is interested: http://instagram.com/p/t_P8P0vHQX/?modal=true


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

[





Girlybeautyxo said:


> Argh mine just arrived today from Amazon, the perks of being a prime member!  I hated the way it was packaged it just felts so cheep, luckily my palette was intact :rasta:   Lets just say its an amazing palette, I mean super amazing!   Amazon will be restocking so if you missed it definitely get it!  I have a true color picture on my instagram if anyone is interested: http://instagram.com/p/t_P8P0vHQX/?modal=true


Great picture, the colors are pretty.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 10, 2014)

I order from Amazon a lot and they always make me really nervous because for the most part, they pack things really crappily lol


----------



## rainyday (Oct 10, 2014)

I ordered 2 and received them today.  No bubble wrap or anything, just covered in thin cardboard.  Luckily they arrived with no broken shadows.  Still disappointed with packaging though


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 10, 2014)

In a bright side the lorac palettes are really sturdy. The cardboard really helps with the impact. I had travel with the unzipped, carry it in my bag and even drop it once. It is Ok. So maybe must of the palettes will be OK even if they are in the bubble envelope


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

FuuHouhouji said:


> In a bright side the lorac palettes are really sturdy. The cardboard really helps with the impact. I had travel with the unzipped, carry it in my bag and even drop it once. It is Ok. So maybe must of the palettes will be OK even if they are in the bubble envelope


  I know I've been scarce around here, but I have to disagree with this. Mine arrived yesterday with an eyeshadow crumbled into pieces all over the inside of the envelope.

  Currently trying to sort this out with Amazon...grr!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know I've been scarce around here, but I have to disagree with this. Mine arrived yesterday with an eyeshadow crumbled into pieces all over the inside of the envelope.
> 
> Currently trying to sort this out with Amazon...grr!


  Hopefully they can fix the issue for you @KrystalAnne
  Hassle free of course.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hopefully they can fix the issue for you @KrystalAnne
> Hassle free of course.


  Lol. Not hassle free.

  My 2 (new, after speaking with someone else) options are to return it and get my refund. or get 20 bucks refunded and keep it.

No replacements available, soooo it's Espresso that's crumbled. Obviously I can deal with it since I have PP1. But, it's just the fact that I paid for something to be in good condition. So, so much for that.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

UGH! I got my palette from Amazon and the mirror is shattered!! I've never gotten an damaged item before, this sucks. :-/ I should've stuck with my Lorac order. Lesson learned.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow Amazon really messed this one up. :/


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Lol. Not hassle free.
> 
> My 2 (new, after speaking with someone else) options are to return it and get my refund. or get 20 bucks refunded and keep it.
> 
> No replacements available, soooo it's Espresso that's crumbled. Obviously I can deal with it since I have PP1. But, it's just the fact that I paid for something to be in good condition. So, so much for that.


  Did you talk to someone directly? Is there a number to call?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Lol. Not hassle free.  My 2 (new, after speaking with someone else) options are to return it and get my refund. or get 20 bucks refunded and keep it.   No replacements available, soooo it's Espresso that's crumbled. Obviously I can deal with it since I have PP1. But, it's just the fact that I paid for something to be in good condition. So, so much for that.


Wow! Kinda sucks. Well thats good it's at least a color you have already


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> UGH! I got my palette from Amazon and the mirror is shattered!! I've never gotten an damaged item before, this sucks. :-/


The mirror eek, hopefully you didnt hurt yourself when you opened it :hug:


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

No, I mean it's all in tact, it's just...shattered...if that makes sense? Like cracked like a spiders web.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Did you talk to someone directly? Is there a number to call?
> 
> I e-mailed them last night and received a response e-mail. The e-mail (or maybe the rep writing the e-mail)  had some issues for me, so I chatted with another rep just now. I'd just try to chat with them and tell them of your issue. I wonder how they will solve your problem, seeing as how the two different people I talked to had different options.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is one good thing about it. But, my palette has the color of espresso stained all over the maroon/pinky packaging.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I e-mailed them last night and received a response e-mail. The e-mail (or maybe the rep writing the e-mail)  had some issues for me, so I chatted with another rep just now. I'd just try to chat with them and tell them of your issue. I wonder how they will solve your problem, seeing as how the two different people I talked to had different options.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is one good thing about it. But, my palette has the color of espresso stained all over the maroon/pinky packaging.


  I'm talking to someone on the phone, since they can't replace it they're refunding me the entire amount and not making me return it. I guess that's something.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I'm talking to someone on the phone, since they can't replace it they're refunding me the entire amount and not making me return it. I guess that's something.


  That's good for you! I get half of what I paid back, lol!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

I wonder how many palette's are damaged? Honestly I have never had a problem shipping something in a bubble mailer before, but apparently they should have packaged these better. It's weird though, the outside package isn't damaged, even the box the palette was in was nice looking...so I wonder if it went out the door already damaged and not damaged in transit.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> That's good for you! I get half of what I paid back, lol!


  Aww man you should call and talk to someone else!! That's bull, they shouldn't make you pay for a damaged item.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I wonder how many palette's are damaged? Honestly I have never had a problem shipping something in a bubble mailer before, but apparently they should have packaged these better. It's weird though, the outside package isn't damaged, even the box the palette was in was nice looking...so I wonder if it went out the door already damaged and not damaged in transit.


My packaging was the same. Looked perfect except for the fact that the eyeshadow was all over it. It made me wonder too. But I guess we won't find out...


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Aww man you should call and talk to someone else!! That's bull, they shouldn't make you pay for a damaged item.


  This was my initial thought, but 31 of the shadows are fine, so I feel somewhat guilty trying to get the full refund on it. If it wasn't a shadow I already had, I would be really upset.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> This was my initial thought, but 31 of the shadows are fine, so I feel somewhat guilty trying to get the full refund on it. If it wasn't a shadow I already had, I would be really upset.


  Yeah I hear you, I actually wasn't expecting a full refund at all, I figured they were going to say mail it back for a refund or we'll give you a partial refund, but I certainly wasn't going to argue either, I almost thought I heard her wrong, lol. Perhaps since my mirror was shattered they assumed the item wasn't useable at all. Although, sometimes I think different CSR's follow different guidelines. Who knows. At least my palette is useable, the plastic kept the shadows covered and the mirror didn't actually shed any broken pieces. Still a bummer, when you expect a product to be shiny and new and you get something defective.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Aww man you should call and talk to someone else!! That's bull, they shouldn't make you pay for a damaged item.
> 
> This was my initial thought, but 31 of the shadows are fine, so I feel somewhat guilty trying to get the full refund on it. If it wasn't a shadow I already had, I would be really upset.


  DO NOT feel guilty at all!  You paid for a BNIB item and should expect it to arrive in perfect condition.  Whoever packaged your order did so thoughtlessly without care of what would happen to it in transit.  Use that palette proudly and enjoy your refund.  It's only fair.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah I hear you, I actually wasn't expecting a full refund at all, I figured they were going to say mail it back for a refund or we'll give you a partial refund, but I certainly wasn't going to argue either, I almost thought I heard her wrong, lol. Perhaps since my mirror was shattered they assumed the item wasn't useable at all. Although, sometimes I think different CSR's follow different guidelines. Who knows. At least my palette is useable, the plastic kept the shadows covered and the mirror didn't actually shed any broken pieces. Still a bummer, when you expect a product to be shiny and new and you get something defective.


  Well, good for you! You just have to deal with no mirror. I guess you win some and you lose some. But I think the CSRs are just on different pages. The first one told me:

1) If you'd rather like to purchase it from Amazon only, the only solution right now is to wait for the item to be in stock. As our inventory team is working on it, I’m positive that the item should be back in stock soon. 

2)If you’d like to order this item, I’d request you to place an order with “One day shipping” and write back to us the order#, We’ll wave off or refund the shipping charges. I hope you’ll accept this as a good will gesture with our apologizes. 

3). If you prefer to keep the item we will refund 50% off the purchase price of this item 

  &Then I was provided a link to make my choice. This link did not work.

  So after chatting with another, he said to 1. return it and get my full refund, or 2. He will refund me $20.00.

  Amazon obviously doesn't have great customer service all around. This, I had not previously known.

  Exactly. You pay money for something that should have been shipped carefully. It's not our fault they failed to ship something properly. I'm sure if they let us be in charge we would have double, triple, quadruple-wrapped these babies.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> DO NOT feel guilty at all!  You paid for a BNIB item and should expect it to arrive in perfect condition.  Whoever packaged your order did so thoughtlessly without care of what would happen to it in transit.  Use that palette proudly and enjoy your refund.  It's only fair.


  Can you teach them a thing or two about packaging?  

  Well, I'll enjoy my half-refund and use my palette proudly! lol!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Well, good for you! You just have to deal with no mirror. I guess you win some and you lose some. But I think the CSRs are just on different pages. The first one told me:
> 
> 1) If you'd rather like to purchase it from Amazon only, the only solution right now is to wait for the item to be in stock. As our inventory team is working on it, I’m positive that the item should be back in stock soon.
> 
> ...


  OK they seriously need to get their facts straight, you can't tell someone different things, from different people. I've never really had to deal with Amazon's CS before either and I hope neither of us have to again. You know, I always complain about how Sephora overdoes it with their packaging but then this happens and I kind of see why they do.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> OK they seriously need to get their facts straight, you can't tell someone different things, from different people. I've never really had to deal with Amazon's CS before either and I hope neither of us have to again. You know, I always complain about how Sephora overdoes it with their packaging but then this happens and I kind of see why they do.


Yes, Sephora's packaging is a dream compared to this!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 10, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Argh mine just arrived today from Amazon, the perks of being a prime member!  I hated the way it was packaged it just felts so cheep, luckily my palette was intact :rasta:   Lets just say its an amazing palette, I mean super amazing!   Amazon will be restocking so if you missed it definitely get it!  I have a true color picture on my instagram if anyone is interested: http://instagram.com/p/t_P8P0vHQX/?modal=true


  Great pic, but just to let you know, you aren't permitted to link your personal social media accounts in discussion threads. They can only be linked in your signature.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> No, I mean it's all in tact, it's just...shattered...if that makes sense? Like cracked like a spiders web.


I understand that's good better than it being completely smashed


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 10, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I know I've been scarce around here, but I have to disagree with this. Mine arrived yesterday with an eyeshadow crumbled into pieces all over the inside of the envelope.  Currently trying to sort this out with Amazon...grr!


  That is awful. I was just pointing out that my other Lorac palette seems to be indestructible; but is totally posible to break it if handle wrong. I dont understand amazon, I once recieved a USB cable in a médium sized box. Why they cant bubble wrap the palette and then put it un a box with packing popcorns. Specially been a limited edition product that they cant exchange.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 10, 2014)

FuuHouhouji said:


> That is awful. I was just pointing out that my other Lorac palette seems to be indestructible; but is totally posible to break it if handle wrong. I dont understand amazon, I once recieved a USB cable in a médium sized box. Why they cant bubble wrap the palette and then put it un a box with packing popcorns. Specially been a limited edition product that they cant exchange.


  Right?? Their shipping has always been really odd to me.


----------



## savvy1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I received my order from Lorac yesterday and they hadn't even sent me a shipping notification. So, your order at arrive without any heads up, I was very surprised.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah definitely, it's completely useable at least. And hey, I'm gonna go splurge in something else now. So bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lmao


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 10, 2014)

Received the palette today from Lorac and I am very very pleased. Can't wait to play in it


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine should be here Wednesday. Here I am thinking it would come early since I live one state up lmao.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Mine should be here Wednesday. Here I am thinking it would come early since I live one state up lmao.


hahaha excited for you to get it 


smileyt06 said:


> Received the palette today from Lorac and I am very very pleased. Can't wait to play in it


ompom:


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> hahaha excited for you to get it  ompom:


  Thank you Miss Dolly  can't wait to share swatches!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Thank you Miss Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So I can drool lol 
  I may be planning to get the lorac pro 2 actually


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I can drool lol  I may be planning to get the lorac pro 2 actually


   Hehe but why else?  Do it, dude. On HSN they have some deal where you get the palette and a PRO mascara for $29 shipped, I think. Read about it on nouveaucheap.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 11, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Do it, dude. On HSN they have some deal where you get the palette and a PRO mascara for $29 shipped, I think. Read about it on nouveaucheap.


  I got that, it's the palette with the primer and mascara, and if you are a new customer there is a code and the palette ends up being $23 for me(free shipping). I think it goes in and out of stock though.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got that, it's the palette with the primer and mascara, and if you are a new customer there is a code and the palette ends up being $23 for me(free shipping).


  Yes that's the one! Damn that's a good deal, I ought to get that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got that, it's the palette with the primer and mascara, and if you are a new customer there is a code and the palette ends up being $23 for me(free shipping). I think it goes in and out of stock though.


  Now I want to do that


----------



## Tanjola (Oct 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got that, it's the palette with the primer and mascara, and if you are a new customer there is a code and the palette ends up being $23 for me(free shipping). I think it goes in and out of stock though.


  Thats how I got my pro 2 palette. They did a similar deal with the Too Faced chocolate Bar palette.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol thank you, I want to do that...is it even in stock
> 
> Now I want to do that
> 
> ...


 
  That code expired 9/30 though...


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 11, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> That code expired 9/30 though...


  And the pro palettes seem to be out of stock on their site... nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> That code expired 9/30 though...


  Thanks for letting me know babe.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I got that, it's the palette with the primer and mascara, and if you are a new customer there is a code and the palette ends up being $23 for me(free shipping). I think it goes in and out of stock though.


 I wish I had see that when it was available. It would had been an awesome birthday gift for my sister in law


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 11, 2014)

By the way. How was the palette packaging from Lorac? It was the same that amazon with only bubble enveloped or they do packaged better?


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 11, 2014)

my palette finally arrived!  i ordered from lorac.  it was wrapped in bubble wrap and sent in a box.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks for letting me know babe.


  They have new ones all the time, I got the chocolate bar palette months ago with the code and the Lorac one last month with a new code, just keep an eye out, nouveaucheap posts them when she sees them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted this palette so bad, but this morning I got bad news that my Granny passed away . I still ordered, I needed retail comfort which I do if I am sad. It's kinda bittersweet to know that this palette will remind me of her, but I will truly miss her


  I'm so sorry...  ((hugs))


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> They have new ones all the time, I got the chocolate bar palette months ago with the code and the Lorac one last month with a new code, just keep an eye out, nouveaucheap posts them when she sees them.


:wink: I'll keep an eye out


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 11, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm so sorry...  ((hugs))


  Thank you. I'm actually just getting to Alabama to send her home. We have a huge family


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 11, 2014)

I've personally visited several major shipping distribution centers (UPS, USPS, FedEx and let me tell y'all none of them handle packages with care.So for the life of me I don't understand why in the world Amazon used padded envelopes to ship makeup palettes.That has to be the worst packaging for cosmetics period. My daughter ordered the palette using my Amex card. Every shade was shattered. I just filed a claim with them and they're gonna take care of the refund for me. In the meantime my daughter is pretty disgusted with Lorac and how they've handled the release of this palette right down to the piss poor packaging that it was delivered in. To soothe her disappointment my husband took her shopping to Sephora.Lorac won't be seeing anymore of my money again due this nonsense.


----------



## daphnejacoba (Oct 11, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I've personally visited several major shipping distribution centers (UPS, USPS, FedEx and let me tell y'all none of them handle packages with care.So for the life of me I don't understand why in the world Amazon used padded envelopes to ship makeup palettes.That has to be the worst packaging for cosmetics period. My daughter ordered the palette using my Amex card. Every shade was shattered. I just filed a claim with them and they're gonna take care of the refund for me. In the meantime my daughter is pretty disgusted with Lorac and how they've handled the release of this palette right down to the piss poor packaging that it was delivered in. To soothe her disappointment my husband took her shopping to Sephora.Lorac won't be seeing anymore of my money again due this nonsense.


  I completely understand your frustrations, but I must say that Lorac is a good brand with a very good reputation up until this incident. The packaging issue was primarily Amazon's fault.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Lorac made serious missteps by not having it placed in-store and only having it sold online thru two outlets.For their level of popularity it would've been better for the consumers.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 11, 2014)

You are all right. I dont get what was they thinking when they put a makeup palette in an envelope.It makes you wonder what form of training they give to their employes. Only a man (an not a very bright one) would have think is Ok to ship makeup like this.


----------



## blurpleberry (Oct 11, 2014)

amazon has been known to not package things well, but they also handle large volumes daily and cosmetics is definitely not close to being their top selling category.  on the plus note, amazon has the best customer service ^_^


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2014)

I know that Amazon sometimes sends messages asking you what you thought of the packaging.  I wonder if they did so with these orders.  I'm worried about my order now.


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 12, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I know that Amazon sometimes sends messages asking you what you thought of the packaging.  I wonder if they did so with http://giphy.com/gifs/film-monty-python-and-the-holy-grail-ALBfFB6gP1evu orders.  I'm worried about my order now.


 Im also worried about my palette, but I checked my tracking in ups and it saids that is a package not an enveloped (I order other things at the same time, so they may had put it in a box) I will complaine about the packaging if it comes in an enveloped. Even if it is not damaged.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ordered something from amazon ( tarte pressed powder item) it came in an envelope a bit damaged. This was a while ago so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2014)

One of the best swatch videos I've seen from someone with darker skin tones. 
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQZDig70IZk


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 12, 2014)

Shars said:


> One of the best swatch videos I've seen from someone with darker skin tones.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQZDig70IZk


  I agree, and I don't think I need it. LOL


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I agree, and I don't think I need it. LOL


  Me either lol. If it comes back in stock on amazon I'll get it but I'm not gonna break my neck to track it down. I really just want it for the plummy shades (which are dupable, I'm sure!)


----------



## Genn (Oct 12, 2014)

It's back up on amazon


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2014)

Genn said:


> It's back up on amazon


  Seems like it was only there for all of 5 minutes. It had a notification saying it would take an additional 1-2 business days to process. Tried to add to my cart but it seems like it's not available again.


----------



## Genn (Oct 12, 2014)

I just noticed it was unavailable again. That was fast! Ridiculous


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 12, 2014)

I signed up to be notified when it comes back in stock on amazon so idk why they wouldn't send me an email


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I signed up to be notified when it comes back in stock on amazon so idk why they wouldn't send me an email


  I never got an email either. Maybe it was put up by mistake again.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 12, 2014)

Shars said:


> I never got an email either. Maybe it was put up by mistake again.


  Probably .. Honestly I Only want 4 shades out of the palette so it's not worth it for


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 12, 2014)

I am loving my palette, I've used it 3 days in a row. I've done two nice neutral looks and today a smoky plum look. Over primer, the colors look great and the textures have been fabulous so far. Love!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 12, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> I am loving my palette, I've used it 3 days in a row. I've done two nice neutral looks and today a smoky plum look. Over primer, the colors look great and the textures have been fabulous so far. Love!


  I love it but there seems to be a lot of fall out :/


----------



## Genn (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm signed up for an email notification too but never got one. The day before yesterday  I happened to see " add to cart now, will be available 10-18" for  ONE whole minute.  I have been stalking like crazy.  Once I saw that I thought  maybe it would be available soon


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 13, 2014)

FuuHouhouji said:


> By the way. How was the palette packaging from Lorac? It was the same that amazon with only bubble enveloped or they do packaged better?


  in a box wrapped in bubble wrap and paper.  well cushioned...


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2014)

For anyone interested, the palette is back on Amazon. It still has the 2 day processing period and when you go to check out it tells you that it won't be in stock 'til October 15th. You can still pay for it and it will ship once back in stock.


----------



## jepooh05 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes!! I ordered mine! I've wanted this palette since I first saw it. And was devastated when it sold out. Im so excited, it wont be her by my birthday this thursday, but Ill take it anyway


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2014)

I feel like this launch was a poorly handled. That's too bad, I know a lot of people were really looking forward to it.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

Is it just me or is it out of stock on Amazon again already?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I never got an email saying it was back in stock either even though I had signed up for one!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I love it but there seems to be a lot of fall out :/


  There is definitely some fall out with some of the shades. That is unfortunately a theme with Lorac shadows. I tend to not get too much fallout with most of the shades as long as I tap my brush off.  I have to say that my experience with this palette is quite different from Tempalia's experience. Even though she gave the palette a B, she complained about almost every shade and complained about pigmentation and said shades like Mulberry not adhering to the skin, but I found it to be beautifully pigmented.  One issue I do have with the palette is that Indigo just doesn't have the oomph that it has in the pan. The sparkle doesn't show up. I remedied this by applying it over a layer of glitter glue and those beautiful sparkles actually showed up and looked really pretty and complex on the eye.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 13, 2014)

Am I the only person not interested in this palette? idk, I'm only interested in like 5 of the colors lol!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered this from Amazon the day it first went on sale...the 7th and right when it was available.  I don't have prime but you would think that they would at least have shipped it out already!  It went from "processing shipment" to "not yet shipped" to "shipping soon". WTF. I wonder if they stopped production temporarily since there were so many complaints about broken palettes.  Mine better come in a box since I ordered 2.  I'm surprised the Lorac order is coming today even though Lorac used my billing zip code for my shipping zip code but UPS got it sorted out.  Now just waiting for it to come....


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 13, 2014)

yay my order from Lorac came and nothing is broken! now where is that Amazon order....gggrrrr


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> One issue I do have with the palette is that Indigo just doesn't have the oomph that it has in the pan. The sparkle doesn't show up. I remedied this by applying it over a layer of glitter glue and those beautiful sparkles actually showed up and looked really pretty and complex on the eye.


  Great review...   
  Do you think it's a must have? 
  I really wish Ulta got this so we could play in it before buying.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Great review...    Do you think it's a must have?  I really wish Ulta got this so we could play in it before buying.


  I was much more impressed after getting it than I originally thought I would be. I almost skipped it but I am so glad that I didn't. I can't for the life of me figure out why Lorac chose to not have it available at Ulta. I think it would sell itself if people were given the opportunity to swatch.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> Am I the only person not interested in this palette? idk, I'm only interested in like 5 of the colors lol!


  It has a lot of nice neutrals and basics but if you feel like you don't need anymore basics then it might not be a good palette for you.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 13, 2014)

This launch was handled poorly. And I'm more annoyed; I'm not sure if I still want it. I have both pro palettes and the Lorac Unzipped palette. I just love to collect special ed/limited palettes..


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> This launch was handled poorly. And I'm more annoyed; I'm not sure if I still want it. I have both pro palettes and the Lorac Unzipped palette. I just love to collect special ed/limited palettes..:anyone:


  I have both the pro 1 and pro 2 but this one is my favorite. I still think it's totally worth it even if you have the first 2.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have both the pro 1 and pro 2 but this one is my favorite. I still think it's totally worth it even if you have the first 2.


  ok,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> Am I the only person not interested in this palette? idk, I'm only interested in like 5 of the colors lol!


  I was interested, then decided I didn't want it. 
  I have so many neutrals and I'd prefer other palettes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks Dolly!


  No problem babe, do you have the other pro palettes from Lorac?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> yay my order from Lorac came and nothing is broken! now where is that Amazon order....gggrrrr


  My Amazon order just came and is in good condition.  How did Lorac package the palette?


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 13, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Amazon order just came and is in good condition.  How did Lorac package the palette?


  each palette was bubble wrapped and then cushioned with bigger bubbles...it was super secure.  was yours in a box?


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 13, 2014)

My order is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> each palette was bubble wrapped and then cushioned with bigger bubbles...it was super secure.  was yours in a box?


  No it was in a padded envelope with not much padding.  I could feel the outline of the box right through it.  It wasn't even a thick bubble mailer.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 13, 2014)

My palette should be here on Friday. I hope its not broken


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered the palette when it came back on Amazon for 2 seconds last night. After I placed the order, I called Amazon customer service to ask them about the packaging. They told me everything would come packed securely. I said "well there are a lot of complaints and even reviews on your website for this product just coming in an envelope and arriving broken." The guy told me again it would be packaged securely. But he wouldn't tell me what "securely" means exactly....


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> One issue I do have with the palette is that Indigo just doesn't have the oomph that it has in the pan. The sparkle doesn't show up. I remedied this by applying it over a layer of glitter glue and those beautiful sparkles actually showed up and looked really pretty and complex on the eye.


  I agree! The palette is VERY pigmented. Same here for Indigo. It wasn't a colour I was hyped about but since everyone was making a big deal over it, I wanted to give it a go. Yeah, it's a dud for me.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I was much more impressed after getting it than I originally thought I would be. I almost skipped it but I am so glad that I didn't. I can't for the life of me figure out why Lorac chose to not have it available at Ulta. I think it would sell itself if people were given the opportunity to swatch.


  Again, Lorac didn't choose to not carry it at Ulta. Ulta chose to not carry it at Ulta.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Again, Lorac didn't choose to not carry it at Ulta. Ulta chose to not carry it at Ulta.


  Darn ulta!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Again, Lorac didn't choose to not carry it at Ulta. Ulta chose to not carry it at Ulta.


  Interesting. I wasn't aware of this. Do you have any info on why that choice was made?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Interesting. I wasn't aware of this. Do you have any info on why that choice was made?


  As i mentioned earlier, it's been rumoured that Ulta will no longer be carrying Lorac. If this is true, that's probably why they limited what they chose to carry.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> As i mentioned earlier, it's been rumoured that Ulta will no longer be carrying Lorac.


  Thanks for the info, Erin. I didn't see your previous post, though. It's difficult to keep up with every post that's made. I wonder if it is Lorac who is ending the relationship or Ulta?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well that sucks, I was already bummed about Sephora not carrying it anymore. I don't have an Ulta close by me anymore so the only place I have to go look at the stuff in person is Kohl's now lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> As i mentioned earlier, it's been rumoured that Ulta will no longer be carrying Lorac. If this is true, that's probably why they limited what they chose to carry.


  I remember you saying this, still hoping it is just a rumor..fingers crossed


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Well that sucks, I was already bummed about Sephora not carrying it anymore. I don't have an Ulta close by me anymore so the only place I have to go look at the stuff in person is Kohl's now lol


  I'm glad that there is a Kohl's relatively close to me. Definitely makes me sad that Lorac might leave Ulta. I kind of fear for the future of the brand if that happens.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I remember you saying this, still hoping it is just a rumor..fingers crossed


  Yeah, I hope it is just a rumor... :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, I hope it is just a rumor... :/


  I know my ulta has Lorac items all the way in the back corner already, now it kinda makes me wonder!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know my ulta has Lorac items all the way in the back corner already, now it kinda makes me wonder!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I know my ulta has Lorac items all the way in the back corner already, now it kinda makes me wonder!


  Mine does too. I kind of wondered why because I feel like it used to be more up front in your face. Now my Ulta is all about Bare Minerals.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey these pans are really small.  I was surprised.  I'm not mad.  Maybe I'll actually use something up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Mine does too. I kind of wondered why because I feel like it used to be more up front in your face. Now my Ulta is all about Bare Minerals.


  Mine used to be in front, now it is all the way in the back corner. I walked around for about 30 min looking for Lorac, eventually I had to ask.
  The pointed right to the back corner....like whaaaa?


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I agree! The palette is VERY pigmented. Same here for Indigo. It wasn't a colour I was hyped about but since everyone was making a big deal over it, I wanted to give it a go. Yeah, it's a dud for me.


  The swatches you posted brought back my interest to the palette. I didn't feel like the ones on their website or the ones in the snippet promo video were helpful.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2014)

i JUST got my shipping confirmation today.....


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2014)

At least Ulta will still have these (according to musingsofamuse.com):

  Lorac Sultry Starlet Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette and Vintage Vixen Matte Eyeshadow Palette $12 Each (An Ulta and Ulta.com Black Friday Exclusive)
Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3G5DGSvj9​ ​ *Lorac Champagne Dreams Eyeshadow Palette $15* (An Ulta.com Cyber Monday Exclusive)
This gorgeous palette is stocked up with seven gorgeous nude, natural shades!
Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3G5DPzbeH​


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2014)

I ordered my palette this morning and now apparently it's "In Transit" and is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday! Hopefully it will be well packaged and arrive in one piece. (Gotta love prime 2 day shipping though!)


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> The swatches you posted brought back my interest to the palette. I didn't feel like the ones on their website or the ones in the snippet promo video were helpful.


  Yay! Thank you. I forgot to post swatches of the shimmers on here. Will get to it asap!! I've been having migraines all week and heading to bed asap. Haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay! Thank you. I forgot to post swatches of the shimmers on here. Will get to it asap!! I've been having migraines all week and heading to bed asap. Haha


  Glad to know you feel better.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Glad to know you feel better.


 Weekend* My days are so off haha   Thanks girl! I do feel a bit better. Hopefully another won't come tomorrow. Migraines are torture.


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yay! Thank you. I forgot to post swatches of the shimmers on here. Will get to it asap!! I've been having migraines all week and heading to bed asap. Haha


  Thank you!
  Aww no. Hope you get some rest and feel better in the a.m.!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> Thank you! Aww no. Hope you get some rest and feel better in the a.m.!! :support:


  Haha thank you! I hope your palette arrives in one piece. I'm still confused how Amazon keeps getting the restock and not LORAC... I know they can reach more people through Amazon, but this whole packaging thing is nuts.


----------



## Shars (Oct 13, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm still confused how Amazon keeps getting the restock and not LORAC... I know they can reach more people through Amazon, but this whole packaging thing is nuts.


  Thanks. I hope so too!
  I don't think they fully appreciated how popular the palette was going to be. They were clearly under some kind of sales projection denial lol.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 14, 2014)

...My naked palettes get no love now thanks to Lorac....


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 14, 2014)

Just called my local Kohls (Brooklyn) and they said they WILL be carrying it! But it didn't come when it was supposed too with the other items in the line. They said perhaps the 19th when Kohls starts putting out holiday sets..


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 14, 2014)

boschicka said:


> At least Ulta will still have these (according to musingsofamuse.com):
> 
> Lorac Sultry Starlet Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette and Vintage Vixen Matte Eyeshadow Palette $12 Each (An Ulta and Ulta.com Black Friday Exclusive)
> Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3G5DGSvj9​ ​ *Lorac Champagne Dreams Eyeshadow Palette $15* (An Ulta.com Cyber Monday Exclusive)
> ...


  Lorac Vintage Vixen would be fantastic if it also had a black, and would be the perfect Urban Decay Naked basics for w.o.c. I'm definitely grabbing that though and I like the Champagne Dreams Palette


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine should be here today ... anxiously waiting!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Mine should be here today ... anxiously waiting!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay here are my shimmer swatches. I like the last row of shimmers (2nd pic) the most out of the whole palette. The colour pay off is just wonderful.

  Edit: Idky my pics look so blurry, let me try again….
  Edit Edit: I think that's better...


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Okay here are my shimmer swatches. I like the last row of shimmers (2nd pic) the most out of the whole palette. The colour pay off is just wonderful.  Edit: Idky my pics look so blurry, let me try again…. Edit Edit: I think that's better...


  Thanks for showing this! I wasn't going to get this palette and was going back and forth about it, but I'm glad I ordered it now that I've seen your swatches!


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Okay here are my shimmer swatches. I like the last row of shimmers (2nd pic) the most out of the whole palette. The colour pay off is just wonderful.
> 
> Edit: Idky my pics look so blurry, let me try again….
> Edit Edit: I think that's better...


  That second set of swatches are gorgeous!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 14, 2014)

Shars said:


> That second set of swatches are gorgeous!


  Right. I think that's the best row in the palette!
  The first pic of swatches kind of just fade into my skin


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooray! My palette arrived 'safe and sound,' I haven't swatched anything yet but the colors are gorgeous. So glad that I decided to get one!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm so happy with the palette - it was worth the wait! As expected, Indigo is my absolute favorite, but everything is awesomely pigmented for the most part, and on par with the shadows in the other palettes. I went swatch-happy, enjoy!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Nice job!


  Agreed! Thanks for those swatches


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 14, 2014)

Received mine today from Lorac!  Soooo beautiful!  Can't wait to start playing in it!  It was VERY well packaged, triple bubble wrapped (small and large bubbles!) and also had paper stuffed in and around for protection.  Even came with a couple of samples...

  All in all, ordering from Lorac wasn't too bad!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 14, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Received mine today from Lorac!  Soooo beautiful!  Can't wait to start playing in it!  It was VERY well packaged, triple bubble wrapped (small and large bubbles!) and also had paper stuffed in and around for protection.  Even came with a couple of samples...
> 
> *All in all, ordering from Lorac wasn't too bad! *


  Agreed. Slow shipping, but at least they know what they're doing.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah I was definitely happy with how it was packaged. Lots of bubble wrap and paper in the box! I've never ordered from the before so I don't know if they're always so slow with shipping, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt because they seemed to have so many issues with the release lmao


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 14, 2014)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> This launch was handled poorly. And I'm more annoyed; I'm not sure if I still want it. I have both pro palettes and the Lorac Unzipped palette. I just love to collect special ed/limited palettes..:anyone:


You're not alone. I feel the same way.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea when it will be back in stock on Amazon??

Lorac don't ship to the EU..


----------



## rainyday (Oct 15, 2014)

Waiting for my amazon order to arrive today...the wait is pure agony!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 15, 2014)

I kept hearing the 18th, and then people were saying not anymore since it was available again the other day and sold out within the hour. Who knows what they're doing lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 15, 2014)

rainyday said:


> Waiting for my amazon order to arrive today...the wait is pure agony!


  Let us know how you like it! The wait for mine is making me more excited about it lol. Hope I'm not setting hopes too high!


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 15, 2014)

Lorac just posted on my comment on fb that more will arrive to amazon soon... for those that didnt order.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 15, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Lorac just posted on my comment on fb that more will arrive to amazon soon... for those that didnt order.


  Ah that's good but wonder what "soon" means.... gonna have to stalk Amazon!!!

  Thanks for the info!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone who got this also get the Tarte Bon Voyage palette?

  Trying to decide if I need the Tarte one or not.


----------



## Tarabotti (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone who ordered through Amazon receive a palette in good condition?  A lot of people said that Amazon didn't pack the palette correctly (using only an envelope, no protective bubble wrap). This kind of sloppy packaging is unforgivable for a major online retailer.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 15, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> Ah that's good but wonder what "soon" means.... gonna have to stalk Amazon!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


  "Our MEGA PRO Palette sold out. However, Amazon will be releasing a few more but we are unsure of the release date. Sign up here to receive a notification for more info: http://lor.ac/MEGA. Xx LORAC Team"

  posted 10/15/14 2pm est on fb


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 15, 2014)

"a few more"..... This makes me anxious!  I'll never be lucky enough to nab one, worst part is i had it in my cart when it was in stock!! #neverhesitate  sorry to ask stupid question but is it limited edition or going to be permanent??


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> sorry to ask stupid question but is it limited edition or going to be permanent??


  It's limited edition.


----------



## Sarru (Oct 15, 2014)

I live in student housing and we don't have a very good mailbox, so I don't trust getting mail sent here; I sent it to my mom's house (an hour away!). I had sent her this huge email explaining that I wanted her to look out for my package and open it and tell me how it looked when she got it.. SOOO the good news is that it arrived today (early - said it would be here on the 20th) AND NOTHING IS BROKEN. 

  I don't have an exam until tomorrow afternoon and I'm free tonight, so I'm debating making the drive to go pick it up. I'm so impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Tarabotti I got mine from Amazon! Not sure the details of packaging since I'm not there, but I'm assuming a box since everything is lookin' good.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 15, 2014)

It came it came it came! LORAC packaged it nicely, lots of bubble wrap.


----------



## MANG0 (Oct 15, 2014)

I ordered mine from Amazon since Lorac doesn't ship to Canada, so it came in the regular envelope. Although the box was a bit crushed/damaged, the palette inside was just fine.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 15, 2014)

so this is strange...I ordered 2 from amazon and have been checking my order status since it was placed on the 7th.  I also placed another order (not lorac but household stuff) on the 9th and now they are shipped but in the same box! i've never had different orders placed on different days put in the same box.  If it was one big order, i understand...SO strange. so now it won't even be here until the 20th! that is absolutely awful on Amazon's part since I ordered the first day it came out....but i can somewhat say there's piece of mind knowing it's coming in a box now.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 15, 2014)

Just received my palette...broken


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

MANG0 said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon since Lorac doesn't ship to Canada, so it came in the regular envelope. Although the box was a bit crushed/damaged, the palette inside was just fine.


  Ditto. Thin mailing envelope - the box was slightly damage on one end but the palette was not damaged.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 15, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Just received my palette...broken


  Oh no...so sorry to hear that.  Amazon?  Has anyone started uploading pics from all of these broken palettes?  We should send them to Lorac/Amazon!


----------



## Tanjola (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is the damn UPS man!!!! It's almost 7:30pm here! I want my palette!!!!!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Did anyone who got this also get the Tarte Bon Voyage palette?
> 
> Trying to decide if I need the Tarte one or not.


  I got both...and well, being a makeup/product junkie and all, I think that they are both worthy of having!  I'm one of those who actually prefer shadows that don't come off quite so pigmented -- and Tarte shadows seem to be...more muted?  more subtle?  softer?  They're still pigmented in my opinion, but just...smoother.  I bought the Tarte Bon Voyage palette for the palette alone, not really caring about the case or other stuff that it came with.

  I don't know that you would necessarily need both palettes -- they are similar in that they both offer plenty of neutrals/softer shades.  Problem is, I collect all of them!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 15, 2014)

Tanjola said:


> Where is the damn UPS man!!!! It's almost 7:30pm here! I want my palette!!!!!


  They must be on that holiday schedule already -- I've noticed they're starting to arrive later and later...


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 15, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Oh no...so sorry to hear that.  Amazon?  Has anyone started uploading pics from all of these broken palettes?  We should send them to Lorac/Amazon!


 Lorac doesn't ship to canada so I had to order from amazon. It was my first time ordering from them so I'm kind of disappointed by how poorly they packaged it. The mirror was cracked which made the eyeshadows shatter. I dont know if I should call customer service to complain or not


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 15, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Lorac doesn't ship to canada so I had to order from amazon. It was my first time ordering from them so I'm kind of disappointed by how poorly they packaged it. The mirror was cracked which made the eyeshadows shatter. I dont know if I should call customer service to complain or not


  Hi there,   I strongly suggest you take a picture in the condition you received your palette and complain to both LORAC and Amazon that way they know what's going on. This is ridiculous and I'm sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Hi there,   I strongly suggest you take a picture in the condition you received your palette and complain to both LORAC and Amazon that way they know what's going on. This is ridiculous and I'm sorry that this happened to you.


  DEFINITELY! Email to Amazon and cc Lorac. Include pics or if you have an Instagram account upload a picture. Document the craziness and your disappointment.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 15, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> DEFINITELY! Email to Amazon and cc Lorac. Include pics or if you have an Instagram account upload a picture. Document the craziness and your disappointment.





foxxylatina07 said:


> Hi there,   I strongly suggest you take a picture in the condition you received your palette and complain to both LORAC and Amazon that way they know what's going on. This is ridiculous and I'm sorry that this happened to you.


 Thank you girls. Im definitely going to do that. I hope they dont give me a hard time lol!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 15, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Thank you girls. Im definitely going to do that. I hope they dont give me a hard time lol!


  I think someone in here mentioned earlier that Lorac indicated that Amazon would be restocking the palettes....if that is true, then MAYBE Amazon can send you a replacement palette once their inventory replenishes from the restock?  

  Hope you get everything resolved!!


----------



## 5tyles (Oct 15, 2014)

I finally got my palette in the mail from Amazon and my Espresso eyeshadow is completely shattered :/ I was gonna try to see if I could send it back but the likeliness of getting a new one is very slim... should I just press the eyeshadow?


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 15, 2014)

5tyles said:


> I finally got my palette in the mail from Amazon and my Espresso eyeshadow is completely shattered :/ I was gonna try to see if I could send it back but the likeliness of getting a new one is very slim... should I just press the eyeshadow?


  Try opening a ticket with Amazon to see if they can ship you a replacement once they have a restock or ask for a refund since the item did not arrive in new condition

  It sounds like this is a common problem, so hopefully they will be willing to help you resolve it


----------



## mpurek (Oct 15, 2014)

Guess who's palette arrived today BROKEN as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way to go Amazon!


----------



## Shars (Oct 15, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Guess who's palette arrived today BROKEN as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mpurek (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't even know where to begin to try and resolve this issue with Amazon I am so overwhelmed trying to navigate the website


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think people who have received the palette with one shade broken should just press the shadow back together and not fuss over it don't get me wrong I am a makeup lover too and if yor palette has multiple shades broken fight for that money girlll! But if you have one shade broken i don't really think it's that serious I get that you spent money on it and it SHOULD have arrived in perfect condition but it didn't so make do with what you have cause it could have been a lot worse you could have been someone who had the whole palette broken and since it's a LE those people might not be able to get a new one.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Guess who's palette arrived today BROKEN as well? :rants:  Way to go Amazon!


  Take photos and document the condition of the palette. Call Amazon Customer Service to complain and follow up with an email. Mine arrived intact but I did provide negative feedback regarding the crappy packaging.  I strongly encourage everyone that ordered through Amazon to leave feedback about the packaging. Their admin team needs to know that it was unacceptable and should not be used in the future for similar products.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope everyone who received a damaged palette is able to get a replacement or a refund. I've never had a problem with Amazon personally but I've never ordered makeup through them.   I was thinking, since Ulta didn't want to carry this and the rumor is circulating that Ulta will no longer carrying it, that it might actually be a smart move for Ulta. LORAC products are relatively affordable compared to UD, Tarte, Too Faced, etc. And, the only thing that really sells are the Pro Palettes...the brand is taking up space and inventory in stores and they could make room for a new brand or a different one rather then have space wasted. I know that sounds bad, but if they're not making money off the brand, they'll dump it. Just my opinion. I think if LORAC wants to remain in competition with other brands they need to start putting out more products -blushes, bronzers, lipsticks, etc. Reformulated and advertised well


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 16, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope everyone who received a damaged palette is able to get a replacement or a refund. I've never had a problem with Amazon personally but I've never ordered makeup through them.   I was thinking, since Ulta didn't want to carry this and the rumor is circulating that Ulta will no longer carrying it, that it might actually be a smart move for Ulta. LORAC products are relatively affordable compared to UD, Tarte, Too Faced, etc. And, the only thing that really sells are the Pro Palettes...the brand is taking up space and inventory in stores and they could make room for a new brand or a different one rather then have space wasted. I know that sounds bad, but if they're not making money off the brand, they'll dump it. Just my opinion. I think if LORAC wants to remain in competition with other brands they need to start putting out more products -blushes, bronzers, lipsticks, etc. Reformulated and advertised well


  I agree with you I love lorac shadows but that's about it I didn't care for their alter ego lipsticks the glosses are good but nothing special I tried one mascara and it was okay but then again I only buy mascara from the drug store never really tried anything else from the brand because it didn't really interest me


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 16, 2014)

They had put out two sets of new lipsticks.. The alter ego which was like a satin matte and then a lip crayon matte like Bite.. People love their pro palettes.. 





mel33t said:


> I hope everyone who received a damaged palette is able to get a replacement or a refund. I've never had a problem with Amazon personally but I've never ordered makeup through them.   I was thinking, since Ulta didn't want to carry this and the rumor is circulating that Ulta will no longer carrying it, that it might actually be a smart move for Ulta. LORAC products are relatively affordable compared to UD, Tarte, Too Faced, etc. And, the only thing that really sells are the Pro Palettes...the brand is taking up space and inventory in stores and they could make room for a new brand or a different one rather then have space wasted. I know that sounds bad, but if they're not making money off the brand, they'll dump it. Just my opinion. I think if LORAC wants to remain in competition with other brands they need to start putting out more products -blushes, bronzers, lipsticks, etc. Reformulated and advertised well


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have this gorgeous bronzer from them but they discontinued it ..hate the ones they have now


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 16, 2014)

I want the 3d liquid lustre set! Only $28 for 4 I just hate that they dry out but I had the original white color and I loved it, it was so ridiculously sparkly. I love sparkles.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 16, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I want the 3d liquid lustre set! Only $28 for 4 I just hate that they dry out but I had the original white color and I loved it, it was so ridiculously sparkly. I love sparkles.


  I want that, too, it's so beautiful!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Oct 16, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I want the 3d liquid lustre set! Only $28 for 4 I just hate that they dry out but I had the original white color and I loved it, it was so ridiculously sparkly. I love sparkles.


 I was thinking of ordering that set too! Along with the lipgloss set.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 16, 2014)

umm I hate to have bad news.. but my friend just texted me that it was back up and when I went on.. it was gone already..


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 16, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> umm I hate to have bad news.. but my friend just texted me that it was back up and when I went on.. it was gone already..


  Really?? I've been refreshing the page every few mins all day and I never spotted it!?!


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 16, 2014)

My palette came with a broken espresso. I am on chat with Amazon customer service, they proposed 10% refund :-(((


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a dream that all the shadows crumbled when I touched them good Lord makeup is always on the brain hboy:


----------



## 5tyles (Oct 16, 2014)

So I just decided to deal with it and shook all of the broken Espresso eyeshadow out of the pan. I surprisingly had a most of it it just looks icky and dinged compared to the other shadows  but I used the palette today and I am really liking it so far!


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did anybody here or know anybody who actually received a palette from Amazon that was not damaged??   (only Amazon, not the Lorac site)


----------



## Shars (Oct 16, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> (only Amazon, not the Lorac site)


  Mine wasn't damaged. I ordered during one of the restocks and it got delivered yesterday. I used prime shipping though - Don't know if that made a difference since the 2 day guaranteed shipping may be transported differently. A few other people on here also said theirs were fine though.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mine hasn't even been delivered yet from lorac


----------



## Tarabotti (Oct 16, 2014)

The 'precious' arrived yesterday- to my sisters workplace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  I won't see/have it until Saturday.  I ordered from Lorac.






If Amazon wants to keep on selling make up, THEY SHOULD PACKAGE IT BETTER! (sorry for shouting).
  No one wants to spend money on products (especially limited edition products) only to have them arrive broken. How can you think that you can use only an envelope to ship make up overseas? They can't even be bothered to put it in one of those Amazon brown boxes? Come on Amazon, you have got to do better than this.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine hasn't even been delivered yet from lorac


I feel you.  Mine finally arrived today from Lorac.  Took a while but I'm glad it's in perfect condition.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 16, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> (only Amazon, not the Lorac site)


  I ordered two palettes (main and backup) from Amazon during the first restock. (I have Amazon Prime)

  Both palettes were shipped inside one flat cardboard box (cardboard box was only slightly bigger than the palette itself).  No other padding/packaging/bubble-wrap was included to cushion/protect the palettes.  

  In spite of there being no extra bubble wrap/padding/paper to cushion/protect the palettes within the small / flat cardboard box, both palettes arrived intact (nothing broken/damaged)


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just received my order from Amazon. I had specifically called their CS right after I placed the order and told them about the complaints and broken items. I asked if they had improved the packaging as I was worried about it coming damaged in an envelope with no padding. The CS person assured me it would come in better packaging.   It came in a bubble wrap envelope.   Only the mirror was cracked, all eyeshadows are intact. But I'm still going to complain about it to Amazon and Lorac.


----------



## khhmakeup (Oct 16, 2014)

My palette arrived a couple of days ago! I ordered from Amazon since Lorac doesn't ship to Canada, I was extremely lucky nothing was broken. I'm sorry to those who have to fight with CS, it truly is a beautiful palette!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 16, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine hasn't even been delivered yet from lorac


  On the bright side, your palette will most likely arrive in pristine condition, safely nested within a box, well-padded with multiple layers of bubble wrap and paper.  It does seem to be taking a long time, though...I finally received mine on Tuesday.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 16, 2014)

boschicka said:


> At least Ulta will still have these (according to musingsofamuse.com):
> 
> Lorac Sultry Starlet Shimmer Eyeshadow Palette and Vintage Vixen Matte Eyeshadow Palette $12 Each (An Ulta and Ulta.com Black Friday Exclusive)
> Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/...-collection-available-soon.html#ixzz3G5DGSvj9​ ​ *Lorac Champagne Dreams Eyeshadow Palette $15* (An Ulta.com Cyber Monday Exclusive)
> ...


  These are all so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am interested in these, the Royal Eyeshadow Collection, and the Royal Eyeshadow Palette Set.
  Too many eyeshadows, not enough time!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Mine hasn't even been delivered yet from lorac


  Jeez girl! It hasn't been a good month for your online orders, huh?


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

I want so bad! But Im afraid of amazon shipping... so dissapointed with the brand for the shitstorm it happened!


----------



## mecoolai (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel so awkward posting in this forum (sorry I am a guy and I am usually posting on car forums), let me give you some tips from ordering from Amazon (I was lucky enough to order one for my wife who was DYING for this).  1.) Don't rely on Amazon emailing you in regards to when it has availability, I never got any emails whatsoever talking about availability  2.) Sadly, I have to keep this tab open all the time and keep refreshing (that's what I did), I tried using a google chrome extension to alert me when the page changes but I think it doesn't work on amazon websites http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N1ORWIU  3.) FYI, on the order I had today, after I finished my order I thought it would be helpful if I could purchase a second one for kicks, it said that it would restock on the 21st, so hopefully it will help anyone in this forum later on. I don't know how accurate that is, I'm just letting you know what I saw  4.) FYI, 10/16...I was lucky enough to get the Lorac Mega Pro Palette in my CART, but I think I was fiddling around too much with quantity and where to ship it and when I was going to check out, I couldn't because there was no more in stock. - My suggestion, setup 1 click order and have all the CC and shipping info ready - FYI, when I refreshed it after I lost my order this page said 10/23 will be in stock  5.) After seeing all those poor amazon reviews of you gals having broken products because of poor shipping, I thought of the idea of doing an Amazon chat with a representative to request to package it carefully. I will let you gals know if this actually worked  "07:44 AM PDT Saritha(Amazon): I do see that reviews here and I am forwarding this to the shipping tam her to make sure that we pack it carefully, and make sure it arrives safe."  6.) I purchased this product using AMEX which has like a 30-90 day purchase protection, meaning if its damaged...they will fully refund you...I suggest you do that with a credit card that supports purchase protection (these are tips I use to purchase electronic products also)  - Don't bother groveling with Lorac on Facebook, emailing the various corporate departments, etc. I have already tried that and they all refer me to the Amazon weblink. They are NOT as helpful as other corporate offices (i.e. Starbucks)  I hope this post helps you all in the future. My wife better thank me for all the work I did...


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 17, 2014)

mecoolai said:


> I hope this post helps you all in the future. My wife better thank me for all the work I did...


  Thanks so much for giving this info to the ladies here!

  You sound like a fantastic husband going to all this effort to get it for her - I guarantee she'll be unbelievably thankful and appreciative!


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 17, 2014)

First time ordering via Amazon and also first time ordering a Lorac product...shattered mirror...flimsy packaging...emailed them just now...wonder what they have to say!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

mecoolai said:


> I hope this post helps you all in the future. My wife better thank me for all the work I did...


  Thank you for taking the time to put this together...hopefully your wife's palette arrives in perfect condition (undamaged).  The AMEX tip is a good one, as well as the tip to reach out to Amazon CS in advance of the order being packed.

  I especially think that the upcoming Amazon restocking dates will be helpful for others who missed out on palette...hopefully others (who missed out) will be able to grab one for themselves during the restock dates, instead of paying almost 3x more to resellers.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> First time ordering via Amazon and also first time ordering a Lorac product...shattered mirror...flimsy packaging...emailed them just now...wonder what they have to say!


  Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully Amazon will be willing / able to ship you a replacement palette from their upcoming 10/21 or 10/23 restock inventory.


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 17, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Oh no    Hopefully Amazon will be willing / able to ship you a replacement palette from their upcoming 10/21 or 10/23 restock inventory.


  It cost me almost CA$100...guess I have to wait what they have to say in the next 12 hours....and I want to play with the palette so bad.... what a bummer lol


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 17, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Oh no    Hopefully Amazon will be willing / able to ship you a replacement palette from their upcoming 10/21 or 10/23 restock inventory.


  I've checked Amazon and it just says currently unavailable. I don't see any date that it'll be available again. This palette release was an epic fail


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> I've checked Amazon and it just says currently unavailable. I don't see any date that it'll be available again. This palette release was an epic fail


  Amazon indicated (earlier today) that it would be available on 10/21/2014 per the screen shot below...hopefully folks will be able to grab one then


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

looks like the palettes are in stock right now on Amazon (ship date of 10/21)

  Grab them while you can!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> It cost me almost CA$100...guess I have to wait what they have to say in the next 12 hours....and I want to play with the palette so bad.... what a bummer lol


  Amazon is expecting a restock on 10/21/2014, so just request that they ship you a replacement once their inventory replenishes on 10/21

  Good Luck!


----------



## Sarru (Oct 17, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> (only Amazon, not the Lorac site)


  Hey, Canadian here who ordered from Amazon and mine is perfect condition. I mentioned it earlier in the forum, but I actually got homehome today to see it and it did only come in a small bubble envelope. I'm actually amazed nothing was broken. The edges of the outside of the palette aren't even bent or smooshed. Mirror is perfect, every shadow is intact. I almost feel guilty because this is so rare and so many other people are having trouble.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 17, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Amazon indicated (earlier today) that it would be available on 10/21/2014 per the screen shot below...hopefully folks will be able to grab one then





carolwhites said:


> looks like the palettes are in stock right now on Amazon (ship date of 10/21)  Grab them while you can!


  Thank you guys I was able to order it! I just hope that they package it securely.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Thank you guys I was able to order it! I just hope that they package it securely.


  Whooo!

  Super glad you were able to grab one!







  :: fingers crossed that yours arrives undamaged ::


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 17, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Amazon is expecting a restock on 10/21/2014, so just request that they ship you a replacement once their inventory replenishes on 10/21
> 
> Good Luck!


  Just got a reply from them (that was quick)


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Just got a reply from them (that was quick)


  Yay for getting a fast response from Amazon!

  Hopefully they can express-ship a replacement to you before their restock inventory runs out!

  On the bright side, if you are going to return your existing, damaged palette (in exchange for a replacement), you might as well take the opportunity to play with the palette tonight since no one else will (once the palette is returned and destroyed)


----------



## shimmygirl (Oct 17, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Hopefully they can express-ship a replacement to you before their restock inventory runs out!
> 
> On the bright side, if you are going to return your existing, damaged palette (in exchange for a replacement), you might as well take the opportunity to play with the palette tonight since no one else will (once the palette is returned and destroyed)


  Yeah that was pretty quick reply from them... my hubby convinced me to just take the 40%


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 17, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Yeah that was pretty quick reply from them... my hubby convinced me to just take the 40%


  Getting a 40% discount on the palette is not a bad deal......Your hubby is very eco-friendly and economical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PLUS.....now that means you can go to town and play with all the awesome shades in your brand new, 40%-off palette! yay!

  go bananas !


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 17, 2014)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Thank you guys I was able to order it! I just hope that they package it securely.


  YAY! :cheer:


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Didn't someone upthread get offered a 10% refund and yet another person a 100% refund? Now a 40% refund? This is going to cause even more chaos.


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Didn't someone upthread get offered a 10% refund and yet another person a 100% refund? Now a 40% refund? This is going to cause even more chaos.


  Yeah that's really stupid .. Epic fail on this whole release.


----------



## RoseyB (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine got delivered while I was at work and when I saw on the tracker that it was delivered I called my husband at home, to have him immediately check to see if it was broken.  It came in a bubble envelope!   Luckily it wasn't broken or else I would have had some words with amazon. I took the packaging survey to tell them it sucks, but still seriously no one at amazon thought that the package was a bad idea? :shock:


----------



## Scorpio69 (Oct 18, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> Did anybody here or know anybody who actually received a palette from Amazon that was not damaged??   (only Amazon, not the Lorac site)


  I bought two from amazon, both were in perfect condition. And they were in a cardboard packing ( like books)


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm worried about all this. I have a pobox in usa and they have my package but i will not be there until the begining of december. I cant stop worring. I even ask the people on the pobox to inform me how it arrives (enveloped vs box)  Waiting for an answer. If is a enveloped i will search for someone who can get it earlier for me


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yay my palette shipped it should be getting here tomorrow. Hopefully it doesn't come messed up *fingers crossed* I know that it's coming through usps so maybe it won't but right now I'm holding my breath until it gets here. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## MooseMoose (Oct 19, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I love love love this palette!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 19, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I just wanted to say that I love love love this palette!!


  You and I both!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I just wanted to say that I love love love this palette!!


  Glad you love it babe


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 19, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I just wanted to say that I love love love this palette!!


I love it too


----------



## Genn (Oct 19, 2014)

Me too!   I was a little worried. I bought the Unzipped palette awhile back and it was awful on me. All colors turned orangey on me. I've been leery of trying anything From Lorac since then.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2014)

I got a text saying mine was being delivered tomorrow! ompom:  Then got a second text saying the first text was canceled   Dafuq!?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I got a text saying mine was being delivered tomorrow! ompom:  Then got a second text saying the first text was canceled   Dafuq!?


Weird


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just sent them a rather angry email


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I just sent them a rather angry email


  Understandable


----------



## kaira (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought mine from Amazon and I'm so worried it will come broken. It's suppose to be delivered tomorrow via usps. I'm not sure why they would choose this method since most of the packages are via ups.


----------



## kaira (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I just sent them a rather angry email


 That's very disorganized of them. I hope you receive it soon!


----------



## Genn (Oct 19, 2014)

kaira said:


> I bought mine from Amazon and I'm so worried it will come broken. It's suppose to be delivered tomorrow via usps. I'm not sure why they would choose this method since most of the packages are via ups.


     I was worried about the same thing but mine came without any problems. Hopefully yours comes the same way and all in one piece.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I got a text saying mine was being delivered tomorrow! ompom:  Then got a second text saying the first text was canceled   Dafuq!?


  Lorac has gotta be trolling you at this point.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 19, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Lorac has gotta be trolling you at this point.


  I totally agree with you. I think they could've gone about this differently. I hope that next time LORAC do things differently.


----------



## kaira (Oct 19, 2014)

Genn said:


> I was worried about the same thing but mine came without any problems. Hopefully yours comes the same way and all in one piece.


 Thank you for letting me know! I feel a little better now.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been using it every day - in love with it!!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Dafuq!?


  Did / can they at least provide you with a tracking number so you can check the status of your package?  

  Not right for them to play with your emotions with conflicting texts !


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 19, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> Did / can they at least provide you with a tracking number so you can check the status of your package?    Not right for them to play with your emotions with conflicting texts !


  No tracking number cuz apparently it hasnt shipped. I have an order number, and on their site it still says processing. We'll see what their email response says.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 19, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I've been using it every day - in love with it!!


  Same here. literally everyday.  don't know why I never investigated lorac eye palettes before!  I'm in lurve with this palette. Motivated to get my eye make up groove on


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 19, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> No tracking number cuz apparently it hasnt shipped. I have an order number, and on their site it still says processing. We'll see what their email response says.


 
  Ugh.... if / when they eventually DO ship your order, they should at least provide a free / complimentary shipping upgrade to Overnight or 2nd Day (express) shipping considering you were among one of the first to place your order from them...it's not right that you've waited this long and your order still hasn't been prepped for shipping yet


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Ladies. The lorac ultimate pro set with the two pro palettes and other stuff is now up on Ulta's website. Seems to be an online exclusive though.
  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11331083


----------



## mpurek (Oct 20, 2014)

I might have to place another order for one as a gift for my girlfriend for Christmas. I am just terrified it will come in the same condition as my other one which was not good.


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 20, 2014)

Shars said:


> Hey Ladies. The lorac ultimate pro set with the two pro palettes and other stuff is now up on Ulta's website. Seems to be an online exclusive though.
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11331083


   I don't have any of the pro palettes...oh gosh this is tempting me.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 20, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> I don't have any of the pro palettes...oh gosh this is tempting me.


 get it  great deal great palettes!


----------



## kaira (Oct 20, 2014)

My palette just came! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was wrapped in bubble envelope inside a cardboard sleeve! They didn't even annotate that it's a fragile item. It's a miracle that it was delivered ok! The palette is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope yours ship soon Ms. Erine!! Otherwise try to get a backup from Amazon? It's in and out of stock all weekend.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 20, 2014)

My palette came today ompom:  (in a cardboard sleeve with no bubble wrap though) so I was holding my breath as I saw that the box was a bit messed up but when I opened up my palette it was perfect yay!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

Guess what actually showed up today!?   No response yet from Lorac, no shipping email, and my order still shows as being process. Whatever.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you guys need swatches?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Guess what actually showed up today!?   No response yet from Lorac, no shipping email, and my order still shows as being process. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like some swatches


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Guess what actually showed up today!?   No response yet from Lorac, no shipping email, and my order still shows as being process. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :nanas:


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Do you guys need swatches?


  Maybe they'll "process" it soon and you'll get two! Lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

Shars said:


> Maybe they'll "process" it soon and you'll get two! Lol.


  I actually ordered 2, one for me and one a CP. So if i end up with 4 total I'll shit myself! A free xmas gift for my niece, who I'm getting makeup for anyway cuz she's obsessed with makeup. With a mua for an auntie, you have to be, right!? :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

Row 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Row 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Row 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Row 4    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And the beauty that is Indigo!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Row 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And the beauty that is Indigo!!!


  I just love them all so much


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And the beauty that is Indigo!!!


  Wow, great swatches!  For a second there, they had me second guessing my decision to no get the palette.  LOL!


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Do you guys need swatches?


  whoooo!!  the Glam Gods were smiling down on you today!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

carolwhites said:


> whoooo!!  the Glam Gods were smiling down on you today!


  Praise the makeup gods!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Row 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Best swatch taker ever  I'm really happy I got it now. Still have yet to use it though lol


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And the beauty that is Indigo!!!


  I do believe these are the best swatches of this palette I've seen -- indigo looks amazing.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2014)

@erine your swatches! Thanks for doing these!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Best swatch taker ever  I'm really happy I got it now. Still have yet to use it though lol





nanluvsbutee said:


> I do believe these are the best swatches of this palette I've seen -- indigo looks amazing.





Alysse011 said:


> @erine your swatches! Thanks for doing these!


  Thanks guys!


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 20, 2014)

@erine1881 your swatches are amazing! :eyelove:


----------



## laarni (Oct 20, 2014)

Guys, is the mega pro gone for good on Amazon? I saw it few hours ago that they're gonna restock it on Oct 26 but when I checked it again today, the page is GONE completely!


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I actually ordered 2, one for me and one a CP. So if i end up with 4 total I'll shit myself! A free xmas gift for my niece, who I'm getting makeup for anyway cuz she's obsessed with makeup. With a mua for an auntie, you have to be, right!?


  That would be such a karma payback!! 
  Every little girl wants to be like their auntie growing up so I'm sure she's at school looking at the other girls thinking "If I could just contour you like so, your cheeks would just pop!" lol


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ulta has a 10% off coupon code for prestige brands of cosmetics so if you buy the lorac or palette set at 98 bucks 10% off of that is around 88 bucks! Plus free shipping. NOW THATS A DEAL!!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 21, 2014)

^^I just got the email for Ulta's 20% off if you're a member.   Even a better deal


----------



## blondie929 (Oct 21, 2014)

mel33t said:


> ^^I just got the email for Ulta's 20% off if you're a member.   Even a better deal


  I got that email too but 20% off is for evrything except the prestige brands you will only get 10% off anything lorac or any other high end brand


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats exactly what I dont like of Ulta it looks like all their codes have exceptions


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was so excited for the 20 percent off 

  Quick question ladies, I'm an nc42, would the naked 3 be better on me than the lorac pro 2?


----------



## dash4 (Oct 21, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I got that email too but 20% off is for evrything except the prestige brands you will only get 10% off anything lorac or any other high end brand


  You posted your code.. I think they're unique and if someone else uses it - you won't be able to.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Oct 21, 2014)

I haven't used this palette yet I can't wait but my skin is just out of sorts. My face is extremely irritated. But once it gets better this will be the first thing i use.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> I was so excited for the 20 percent off   Quick question ladies, I'm an nc42, would the naked 3 be better on me than the lorac pro 2?


  Either.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 21, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > Even a better deal
> ...


My code includes prestige brands.  I think it depends on if you're a platinum Ulta member or how much you spend in general so check your restrictions to make sure.  My only exclusions are: not valid on fragrances, Lancôme, Clinique, Dermalogica, Beauty Steals and Benefit Brow Bar Services.


----------



## nikkideevah (Oct 21, 2014)

Im not a platinum member and mine says 

  "

 
 
  									+Coupon offer valid on all regular price and sale merchandise and on any one service at THE SALON, excluding hair extensions (THE SALON offer is valid for all guests on one service only). Not valid on fragrances, Lancôme, Clinique, Dermalogica, Beauty Steals and Benefit Brow Bar Services. Cannot be redeemed for cash or gift cards. This offer cannot be combined with any other ULTA coupon offer. Not valid on prior purchases. Void if copied or transferred and where prohibited by law. May be used on a single purchase and is limited to stock on hand. We reserve the right to limit quantities to normal retail purchases. Limit one per customer, per visit. Please check ulta.com for your location details. 
2014 ULTA Salon, Cosmetics & Fragrance, Inc. Valid now through 11/1/14.


 
 





  "


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Im not a platinum member and mine says
> 
> "
> 
> ...


  I never get their marketing emails. I don't know why. Both them and sephora.... If not for boards like these and bloggers, I would never know what the hell is going on.


----------



## jepooh05 (Oct 21, 2014)

My LORAC Mega Pro Palette came today from Amazon!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was lucky that it did not come in a mailer. But I ordered a lipstick holder at the same time and Amazon shipped both items in a box. But this did not stop my father from vigorously shaking box and asking "What this? What's in here?" once USPS delivered it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My heart dropped, and all I kept thinking was "shattered indigo, shattered mulberry...Noooo"


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 21, 2014)

There haven't been any reports of broken items shipped direct from Lorac, right?  My 2nd palette came from Lorac last week but I've been too run down to deal with it.  Should I worry?

  I'm wondering if Lorac isn't worried about damaged items from Amazon because they get paid anyway.  I don't know how that works but back in the day of CDs, I was listening to the radio and one of the rappers was talking about people buying his CD from the store and not buying bootleg CDs so he can get paid. He said he  didn't care if it was stolen out the store (I'm sure he was joking) because once it gets out the store, he gets his money. I wonder if it works the same way here.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 21, 2014)

laarni said:


> Guys, is the mega pro gone for good on Amazon? I saw it few hours ago that they're gonna restock it on Oct 26 but when I checked it again today, the page is GONE completely!
> 
> I was wondering about that myself.  I placed an order for 2 palettes on amazon on the19th of October and it was saying : in stock October 20.  I kept refreshing the status of my order and the mpp page out of curiosity and later that day it was unavailable then back a lot of times, then it said it would be available on the 29th.  But since Monday, I was unable to access the mega pro palette page on amazon, like that item never existed: page can't be found. For now it looks like they pre-sold everything before the awaited restock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the swatches erine they're amazing as always.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 21, 2014)

SakurasamaLover said:


> I was wondering about that myself.  I placed an order for 2 palettes on amazon on the19th of October and it was saying : in stock October 20.  I kept refreshing the status of my order and the mpp page out of curiosity and later that day it was unavailable then back a lot of times, then it said it would be available on the 29th.  But since Monday, I was unable to access the mega pro palette page on amazon, like that item never existed: page can't be found. For now it looks like they pre-sold everything before the awaited restock. :blink:      Thanks for the swatches erine they're amazing as always.


  You're welcome hun! :wink:


----------



## Zinn Dar (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm so upset with Lorac right now!  I managed to get my order in on 10/7 on their website.  I emailed them on the 10th asking when it would ship. They responded immediately and said they got my order, it was packed, and awaiting shipment.  Now it's the 21st, they haven't responded to my calls or emails and my order just says processing on the website.  I'm going crazy. I NEED my order.  LOL.  Someone give me hope.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am so happy a friend has one available because I totally missed out on this launch! I love my Pro 1 and 2 and can't wait to receive this one


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 22, 2014)

[@]erine1881[/@] wow your swatches are AMAZING!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> [@]erine1881[/@] wow your swatches are AMAZING!! Thank you so much!!


   :winkiss:


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 22, 2014)

boschicka said:


> My code includes prestige brands.  I think it depends on if you're a platinum Ulta member or how much you spend in general so check your restrictions to make sure.  My only exclusions are: not valid on fragrances, Lancôme, Clinique, Dermalogica, Beauty Steals and Benefit Brow Bar Services.


  Mine says the 10% too....I'm not a platinum member...but I had this discussion yesterday with others and some people who AREN'T platinum membes got the full 20% off and members who are platinum got the 10%....ULTA says it's a random thing...personally I think it's spending habits...like even if you aren't platinum or don't buy the high end, if you've been there a lot recently or shop a lot and not necessarily spend a lot, get the 20% off everything. I used to get the mailers for the 20% off and then I stopped getting them, now all I seem to get is the email 10%. I called ULTA out on it on their FB and said to email their help desk, the help desk did give me a 20% off code but said we don't usually send 20% off to everyone it is random but as an apology blah blah blah. Ulta generally isn't my favorite store, their CS tends to be lacking.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

I got the 10% off and I'm platinum and shop at ulta all the time so I'm not very happy about it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah Erin,great swatches..  Makes me want it now.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 24, 2014)

Those swatches are gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought the Lorac megapro palette for myself, however my sister came to visit this weekend for her birthday( 10/25). We were playing with my stash and she loved the palette. Since she is my sister and I haven't used it yet, I gave it to her for her birthday. She was very excited and appreciative. I love my sister and I would move heaven and earth to make her happy. I'm sure I will get my hands on another one but I feel great that I was able to give her something she really wanted. 

  Now for the WOC that had concerns about this palette not being WOC friendly. I say get it, try it. My sister is darker than me and she can use the majority of the palette. I'm sure the starker ashier colors like white can be used in some way too. My sister knows her way around a makeup palette. LOL


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought the Lorac megapro palette for myself, however my sister came to visit this weekend for her birthday( 10/25). We were playing with my stash and she loved the palette. Since she is my sister and I haven't used it yet, I gave it to her for her birthday. She was very excited and appreciative. I love my sister and I would move heaven and earth to make her happy. I'm sure I will get my hands on another one but I feel great that I was able to give her something she really wanted.   Now for the WOC that had concerns about this palette not being WOC friendly. I say get it, try it. My sister is darker than me and she can use the majority of the palette. I'm sure the starker ashier colors like white can be used in some way too. My sister knows her way around a makeup palette. LOL


  That is so incredibly sweet of you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought the Lorac megapro palette for myself, however my sister came to visit this weekend for her birthday( 10/25). We were playing with my stash and she loved the palette. Since she is my sister and I haven't used it yet, I gave it to her for her birthday. She was very excited and appreciative. I love my sister and I would move heaven and earth to make her happy. I'm sure I will get my hands on another one but I feel great that I was able to give her something she really wanted.   Now for the WOC that had concerns about this palette not being WOC friendly. I say get it, try it. My sister is darker than me and she can use the majority of the palette. I'm sure the starker ashier colors like white can be used in some way too. My sister knows her way around a makeup palette. LOL


You are an amazing sister dilli


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought the Lorac megapro palette for myself, however my sister came to visit this weekend for her birthday( 10/25). We were playing with my stash and she loved the palette. Since she is my sister and I haven't used it yet, I gave it to her for her birthday. She was very excited and appreciative. I love my sister and I would move heaven and earth to make her happy. I'm sure I will get my hands on another one but I feel great that I was able to give her something she really wanted.
> 
> Now for the WOC that had concerns about this palette not being WOC friendly. I say get it, try it. My sister is darker than me and she can use the majority of the palette. I'm sure the starker ashier colors like white can be used in some way too. My sister knows her way around a makeup palette. LOL


  That's real love right there!  I love my sister to pieces, but I'm so glad she doesn't wear makeup, lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> That's real love right there!  I love my sister to pieces, but I'm so glad she doesn't wear makeup, lol!


:lol: cherish her!  It's awful and a joy having an MUA for a sister lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> That's real love right there!  I love my sister to pieces, but I'm so glad she doesn't wear makeup, lol!


  She would do the same for me. Tomorrow we are going HAWLIN' can't wait!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Aww it's what sisters do  My sister is amazing. It's her 35th she deserves something special. She would do the same for me. Tomorrow we are going HAWLIN' can't wait!


Happy birthday to your sister!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Aww it's what sisters do
> 
> My sister is amazing. It's her 35th she deserves something special.
> She would do the same for me. Tomorrow we are going HAWLIN' can't wait!


  Aww what a sweet relationship.  I watch how my mom and aunt interact. It's an awesome thing. 
  Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Edited post.


----------



## carolwhites (Oct 26, 2014)

For those who are still looking to buy this item at retail price, the LORAC Mega Pro Palette is currently available for purchase on Amazon


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2014)

should I?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> should I?


  You should!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 26, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> If anyone is looking for a palette my amazing friend has 1 more available. If anyone is interested send me a pm.   *Hope its ok I post this here


  All sales need to be posted in the Clearance Bin. They're not allowed in the discussion threads.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine from my CP just got here today!

  Super excited, it's beautiful.

  I am a bit miffed on just how soft the shadows are -- they're so messy with just the lightest touch.  It's my first Lorac palette though so I didn't quite know what to expect.

  They're beautiful and I'm happy to have this but I doubt I'll try to get Pro 1 & 2 simply because they seem too messy for my liking generally.

  Happy to have this one though and try the brand out.

  I have the 3D Liquid Lustre set coming in the mail in a few days from this Royal collection too.  Happy days!


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> And the beauty that is Indigo!!!


  Oh man Indigo looks amazing here! At first I was super excited for this palette, especially after seeing Indigo, but once swatches started coming out I felt like it wasn't as pretty as I expected. After looking Erine swatches I'm kicking myself in the ass for passing on this palette. Does anyone know if it's still available on Amazon?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 28, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> Oh man Indigo looks amazing here! At first I was super excited for this palette, especially after seeing Indigo, but once swatches started coming out I felt like it wasn't as pretty as I expected. After looking Erine swatches I'm kicking myself in the ass for passing on this palette. Does anyone know if it's still available on Amazon?


  Yes, it's showing up on Amazon.  Says In Stock Nov 4th, but you can add it to your cart.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Yes, it's showing up on Amazon.  Says In Stock Nov 4th, but you can add it to your cart.


  Do you have a link? I'm having trouble finding it.



  Edit: Never mind!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do you have a link? I'm having trouble finding it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind!


  http://www.amazon.com/LORAC-Mega-PRO-Palette/dp/B00N1ORWIU/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1414524841&sr=1-1&keywords=lorac+mega+pro


----------



## MandyVanHook (Oct 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Mine from my CP just got here today!  Super excited, it's beautiful.  I am a bit miffed on just how soft the shadows are -- they're so messy with just the lightest touch.  It's my first Lorac palette though so I didn't quite know what to expect.  They're beautiful and I'm happy to have this but I doubt I'll try to get Pro 1 & 2 simply because they seem too messy for my liking generally.  Happy to have this one though and try the brand out.  I have the 3D Liquid Lustre set coming in the mail in a few days from this Royal collection too.  Happy days!


  I'm loving the 3D liquid lustre set!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Mine from my CP just got here today!  Super excited, it's beautiful.  I am a bit miffed on just how soft the shadows are -- they're so messy with just the lightest touch.  It's my first Lorac palette though so I didn't quite know what to expect.  They're beautiful and I'm happy to have this but I doubt I'll try to get Pro 1 & 2 simply because they seem too messy for my liking generally.  Happy to have this one though and try the brand out.  I have the 3D Liquid Lustre set coming in the mail in a few days from this Royal collection too.  Happy days!


Lorac shadows are very soft but so gorgeous on the skin. They blend so easy. Feel very nice on the eyes too. You'll enjoy it


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 3D Liquid Lustre set coming in the mail in a few days from this Royal collection too.  Happy days!
> ...


  Thanks love!  Can't wait to have a play around.


----------



## AniBEE (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sad I missed this on Amazon because the shades in this palette make more sense for me to get then when i had the original Lorac Pro palette. (Wasn't using much of the deeper shades.)

  I've given up stalking the amazon page. lol


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 29, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Yes, it's showing up on Amazon.  Says In Stock Nov 4th, but you can add it to your cart.


  Thanks! I'm having trouble finding it, though


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep typing in Lorac Mega Pro but nothing shows up


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> I keep typing in Lorac Mega Pro but nothing shows up


It's out of stock again.


----------



## MACluvin (Oct 29, 2014)

boschicka said:


> It's out of stock again.


  Ah man! Guess I'll just have to wait and hope they restock it.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2014)

boschicka said:


> It's out of stock again.
> Ah man! Guess I'll just have to wait and hope they restock it.


I know, stinks.  You have to be fast!


----------



## Shars (Oct 29, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> I keep typing in Lorac Mega Pro but nothing shows up


  When I had checked earlier this week when it was on back order, I actually had to type the full name (Lorac Mega Pro Palette) for it to come up (weird, no?)


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2014)

My 3D Liquid Lustres arrived from Amazon US today.

  Opal is broken.

  It's repairable with some glue as thankfully they have super bulky glass packaging so I didn't lose any of the product.

  But WHO in their RIGHT MIND sends GLASS in an ENVELOPE to ship GLOBALLY?!

  I'm beginning to think Amazon packagers are just idiotic.

  Thankfully, I called and was offered a full refund or a replacement.  As I can fix it and the others are fine I opted for the full refund.  Still annoyed though as Opal was the one I was most excited about, lol.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 30, 2014)

That bites! Hope your replacement comes soon.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> My 3D Liquid Lustres arrived from Amazon US today.  Opal is broken.  It's repairable with some glue as thankfully they have super bulky glass packaging so I didn't lose any of the product.  But WHO in their RIGHT MIND sends GLASS in an ENVELOPE to ship GLOBALLY?!  I'm beginning to think Amazon packagers are just idiotic.  Thankfully, I called and was offered a full refund or a replacement.  As I can fix it and the others are fine I opted for the full refund.  Still annoyed though as Opal was the one I was most excited about, lol.


  Your post reminded me that I never received a response from Amazon regarding my broken palette. I followed up with them today and they are giving me a full refund as well. I wonder why they didn't offer that to everyone?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm sorry that I missed out on this. It looks beautiful and includes many shades I could see myself using.


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Your post reminded me that I never received a response from Amazon regarding my broken palette. I followed up with them today and they are giving me a full refund as well. I wonder why they didn't offer that to everyone?


  I'm wondering how much money they are actually making with these orders giving the sheer amount of people who have complained of receiving broken palettes and have been offered partial and many times full refunds!


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 30, 2014)

I managed to order this on Amazon the other day and it shipped today. Fingers crossed it gets here safely!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2014)

How fast did this sell out on Amazon?


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> How fast did this sell out on Amazon?


  It seems to get restocked daily but it's only up for a few minutes at a time or a few hours if you're lucky. You'll want to check out as fast as you can if you see it in stock. Keep an eye on Amazon's Questions and Answers page for the item, too. People tend to post there when it's back in stock.


----------



## Shars (Oct 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> How fast did this sell out on Amazon?


  It's been in and out of stock. I, like a few others on here, was able to order one of the times it restocked. I've seen someone in the clearance bin selling a brand new in box one for retail price though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2014)

How fast did this sell out on Amazon?





Narwhalique said:


> It seems to get restocked daily but it's only up for a few minutes at a time or a few hours if you're lucky. You'll want to check out as fast as you can if you see it in stock. Keep an eye on Amazon's Questions and Answers page for the item, too. People tend to post there when it's back in stock.


  Thanks.  I will try my luck.   





Shars said:


> It's been in and out of stock. I, like a few others on here, was able to order one of the times it restocked. I've seen someone in the clearance bin selling a brand new in box one for retail price though.


  Thank you. Sounds like a page from the Mac playbook.


----------



## Scorpio69 (Oct 31, 2014)

PSA if anyone bought the mega Oreo from a amazon on  or after oct 26 When they were in stock / out of stock I managed to snag a couple with a delivery date of today and nov 4 th After contacting amazons clueless live chat since my order was not being shipped, I finally talked to a supervisor who informed me that they are not getting any, have completed removed the item as they were havng problems with lorac, palette being broken , and will not be fulfilling any backorders.  If you did place an order i would find out about it.


----------



## Scorpio69 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ha ha not mega Oreo, but mega pro!!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 1, 2014)

Scorpio69 said:


> PSA if anyone bought the mega Oreo from a amazon on  or after oct 26 When they were in stock / out of stock I managed to snag a couple with a delivery date of today and nov 4 th After contacting amazons clueless live chat since my order was not being shipped, I finally talked to a supervisor who informed me that they are not getting any, have completed removed the item as they were havng problems with lorac, palette being broken , and will not be fulfilling any backorders.  If you did place an order i would find out about it.


What a flippin' mess Lorac created for themselves and this partnership with Amazon.....I look at both companies now with disgust.


----------



## Scorpio69 (Nov 1, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> What a flippin' mess Lorac created for themselves and this partnership with Amazon.....I look at both companies now with disgust.


   Omg, and do you know what's really crazy, after talking to the supervisor for half an hour yeasterday in which he apologized and kindly gave me a compensation for the trouble that I will not be recidivist the palettes ( which was nice)........ MY ORDER SHIPPED THIS MORNING TO BE DELIVERED TOMOROw!:shock:


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 1, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Your post reminded me that I never received a response from Amazon regarding my broken palette. I followed up with them today and they are giving me a full refund as well. I wonder why they didn't offer that to everyone?


  They don't want to lose more money!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  But I would suggest to those who did have broken palettes to complain and get a refund (partial or full if can), that'll teach them. Although, this had something of idiots packaging.  

  If anyone still wants it, I also suggest calling up your local Kohls to see if they got them in. I remember calling mine around Oct. 8th and they said they were supposed to get them in a previous shipment but never received them; perhaps they do now. But try it since Lorac is no longer re-stocking.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 1, 2014)

I just don't understand why they wouldn't put it I'm a box with bubble wrap,  glad I ordered from lorac. I'll be sure to never order makeup off amazon I ordered the 3d liquid lustre set from ulta and they came in perfect condition.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 1, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I just don't understand why they wouldn't put it I'm a box with bubble wrap, glad I ordered from lorac. I'll be sure to never order makeup off amazon I ordered the 3d liquid lustre set from ulta and they came in perfect condition.


   I know! I thought packaging a makeup palette, or anything slim, in a box with bubble wrap would be common sense to packagers. And yeah, I definitely won't be buying any makeup off of them after this mess.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, so much craziness still going on with this palette. At this point I think if they brought it back, everyone would be like "WTF?!" This was not planned well at all!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Nov 3, 2014)

So I'm posting a follow up of my order, a small personal feedback on the palette and some personal thoughts.

  On the buying experience:
  I ordered my Lorac MegaPro palettes from different places: one for me in the clearance bin, and two more on Amazon, one is for my mother and the other one is a gift or a b/u (we all do it, you know how it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I was lucky and everything arrived in good condition, the ones from Amazon being well wrapped in thick cardboard plus bubble wrap packaging (was it better packaged because I ordered 2? I don't know).  I was able to place my pre order the 19th of October, it shipped on the 23th and I received it on the 28th, I'm in Canada.

  On the palette:
  I'm really glad I got the palette, I love the texture of the Lorac matte eyeshadows and this palette got every shades I need to make a perfect look and all the kinds of shading and sculpting and deepening I need.  Special mention for MULBERRY OMG! LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I very much like all the pinks and plum and browns and camel and sand... that's why I consider keeping one as a b/u even if I don't do that since years.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't comment on the shimmers but they are really nice to.  Would have I traded one of the black shades for let's say the navy in the PRO2 or something in the line of MAC Bottlegreen? yes... but still an amazing, useful and fun palette. Very delicate shadows yes but really pigmented and smooth to blend they are becoming my favorite eyeshadow brand.

  Some thoughts:
  I find it quite sad that some people are blaming Lorac for the faulty packaging Amazon did send a lot of the palettes in.  Someone from amazon decided at some point to send makeup in that cheap packaging and it's wasn't enough but Lorac isn't responsible.  Bubble wrap envelope without more protection isn't enough for makeup Amazon should review their shipping policy.  I ordered an item from the Royal holiday collection and it shipped separately because it was available sooner, it was in a beautiful velvet box with gold lettering and came crushed a bit because it was in a bubble wrap envelope only. I gave amazon a proper feedback for the bad packaging but I didn't discredit Lorac or the products because I love everything I bought.  I'm saying this because I don't want people to not try Lorac because of a packing mistake from Amazon.


  As a final word I would say that this as become one of my favorite toys oops I mean tools in my collection for the price it's a steal try it if you can.
  Lorac should make more and ask for a shipping standard for their product in the future.  But Amazon is a good way to ship all around the world so I hope this story will have a good ending for everyone out there!


----------



## carolwhites (Nov 3, 2014)

SakurasamaLover said:


> So I'm posting a follow up of my order, a small personal feedback on the palette and some personal thoughts.
> 
> On the buying experience:
> I ordered my Lorac MegaPro palettes from different places: one for me in the clearance bin, and two more on Amazon, one is for my mother and the other one is a gift or a b/u (we all do it, you know how it is
> ...


  Excellent honest/candid feedback.

  I too hope that this item gets restocked some how so that others (who missed out) can grab one for themselves b/c the shades are so beautiful and versatile.  In the event this item will no longer be restocked, hopefully some of these shades will get re-released in future LORAC palettes so that folks can get a second chance at taking the shades home with them


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 3, 2014)

SakurasamaLover said:


> So I'm posting a follow up of my order, a small personal feedback on the palette and some personal thoughts.  On the buying experience: I ordered my Lorac MegaPro palettes from different places: one for me in the clearance bin, and two more on Amazon, one is for my mother and the other one is a gift or a b/u (we all do it, you know how it is :loco: ).  I was lucky and everything arrived in good condition, the ones from Amazon being well wrapped in thick cardboard plus bubble wrap packaging (was it better packaged because I ordered 2? I don't know).  I was able to place my pre order the 19th of October, it shipped on the 23th and I received it on the 28th, I'm in Canada.  On the palette: I'm really glad I got the palette, I love the texture of the Lorac matte eyeshadows and this palette got every shades I need to make a perfect look and all the kinds of shading and sculpting and deepening I need.  Special mention for MULBERRY OMG! LOVE!    I very much like all the pinks and plum and browns and camel and sand... that's why I consider keeping one as a b/u even if I don't do that since years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I completely understand your viewpoint but at the same time I disagree with you saying that Lorac was at fault for the Amazon nightmare. Yes, I believe they had a role to play in that...its called conducting checks and balances. Asking direct questions about packaging of their product and once they read/heard of problems with how the palettes were getting packaged stepping in and correcting it ASAP with Amazon.Their good name banks on positive experiences for its customers regardless of where of it was purchased from. Also the limited distribution channels were horrible. They should've opened it up to ULTA where the line is already carried in-store. Only having two really caused a lot of intense grief for some as many beauties have jobs/school and can't sit in front of the computer refreshing and stalking a website. That was just insane. I'm glad your goodies came fully intact but I feel horrible for those who didn't have such luck.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 3, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I completely understand your viewpoint but at the same time I disagree with you saying that Lorac wasn't at fault for the Amazon nightmare. Yes, I believe they had a role to play in that...its called conducting checks and balances. Asking direct questions about packaging of their product and once they read/heard of problems with how the palettes were getting packaged stepping in and correcting it ASAP with Amazon.Their good name banks on positive experiences for its customers regardless of where of it was purchased from. Also the limited distribution channels were horrible. They should've opened it up to ULTA where the line is already carried in-store. Only having two really caused a lot of intense grief for some as many beauties have jobs/school and can't sit in front of the computer refreshing and stalking a website. That was just insane. I'm glad your goodies came fully intact but I feel horrible for those who didn't have such luck.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 3, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> I completely understand your viewpoint but at the same time I disagree with you saying that Lorac was at fault for the Amazon nightmare. Yes, I believe they had a role to play in that...its called conducting checks and balances. Asking direct questions about packaging of their product and once they read/heard of problems with how the palettes were getting packaged stepping in and correcting it ASAP with Amazon.Their good name banks on positive experiences for its customers regardless of where of it was purchased from. Also the limited distribution channels were horrible. They should've opened it up to ULTA where the line is already carried in-store. Only having two really caused a lot of intense grief for some as many beauties have jobs/school and can't sit in front of the computer refreshing and stalking a website. That was just insane. I'm glad your goodies came fully intact but I feel horrible for those who didn't have such luck.


  Ulta opted out though..


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 6, 2014)

SakurasamaLover said:


> So I'm posting a follow up of my order, a small personal feedback on the palette and some personal thoughts.  On the buying experience: I ordered my Lorac MegaPro palettes from different places: one for me in the clearance bin, and two more on Amazon, one is for my mother and the other one is a gift or a b/u (we all do it, you know how it is :loco: ).  I was lucky and everything arrived in good condition, the ones from Amazon being well wrapped in thick cardboard plus bubble wrap packaging (was it better packaged because I ordered 2? I don't know).  I was able to place my pre order the 19th of October, it shipped on the 23th and I received it on the 28th, I'm in Canada.  On the palette: I'm really glad I got the palette, I love the texture of the Lorac matte eyeshadows and this palette got every shades I need to make a perfect look and all the kinds of shading and sculpting and deepening I need.  Special mention for MULBERRY OMG! LOVE!    I very much like all the pinks and plum and browns and camel and sand... that's why I consider keeping one as a b/u even if I don't do that since years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree with all of this!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of picking up the 3D liquid lustre set sometime later this month :sigh:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking of picking up the 3D liquid lustre set sometime later this month :sigh:


  It's nice!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking of picking up the 3D liquid lustre set sometime later this month


  Do ittttt!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Do ittttt!


Did you get them?  I've been looking into them.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 9, 2014)

My palette arrived unharmed last week!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used it yet but I keep pulling it out to look at the colors. It's a beauty!


----------



## tamikajodha (Nov 9, 2014)

My palette arrived with 2 shadows broken . Amazon will refund me 25%.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> My palette arrived unharmed last week!:yahoo: I haven't used it yet but I keep pulling it out to look at the colors. It's a beauty!


  I'm really sorry that I missed this one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> My palette arrived with 2 shadows broken . Amazon will refund me 25%.


  Wth. Why only 25%?


----------



## tamikajodha (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Wth. Why only 25%?


  They said it was either 25% and I can keep the palette or a full refund and I'll have to return the palette.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> They said it was either 25% and I can keep the palette or a full refund and I'll have to return the palette.


  Ok. That sounds kinda fair.


----------



## Narwhalique (Nov 10, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm really sorry that I missed this one.


  Aw, believe me, I'm sorry I missed TONS of amazing LE items back in the day before I started letting myself have makeup. But there's always something just as nice or even better coming out down the road to make up for the ones that got away.


----------



## mpurek (Nov 10, 2014)

I have been using these shadows every day and I am obsessed! I need a back-up of this palette..


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> Aw, believe me, I'm sorry I missed TONS of amazing LE items back in the day before I started letting myself have makeup. But there's always something just as nice or even better coming out down the road to make up for the ones that got away.


  So very true.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 10, 2014)

mpurek said:


> I have been using these shadows every day and I am obsessed! I need a back-up of this palette..


  Same here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> They said it was either 25% and I can keep the palette or a full refund and I'll have to return the palette.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vandekamp*
> ...


  Very fair.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Ok. That sounds kinda fair.


 That doesn't sound fair to me.I've received damaged products in the past, not from Amazon, and I was offered a full refund or a replacement. I was told to not even bother shipping it back due to inconvenience on my end per the CS I spoke to. Gotta love Zappos. They sell cosmetics on their website. Haven't ordered from them in a while but Amazon needs to take serious notes from them because they truly are pro customer service.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 12, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> They said it was either 25% and I can keep the palette or a full refund and I'll have to return the palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed that doesn't sound fair either. My Mega Pro came with a shattered mirror from Amazon and they gave me a FULL REFUND and I did NOT have to return the palette. I know another person got, I think, 50% refunded? Amazon really needs to follow some sort of code with this and not have their CSR's doing whatever they want.


----------



## tamikajodha (Nov 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Agreed that doesn't sound fair either. My Mega Pro came with a shattered mirror from Amazon and they gave me a FULL REFUND and I did NOT have to return the palette. I know another person got, I think, 50% refunded? Amazon really needs to follow some sort of code with this and not have their CSR's doing whatever they want.


  Sigh it's really unfair how the amount refunded varies.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 12, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Sigh it's really unfair how the amount refunded varies.


  I'm sorry that happened to you


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Agreed that doesn't sound fair either. My Mega Pro came with a shattered mirror from Amazon and they gave me a FULL REFUND and I did NOT have to return the palette. I know another person got, I think, 50% refunded? Amazon really needs to follow some sort of code with this and not have their CSR's doing whatever they want.


  Wow. Where is the consistency at Amazon CS?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/


  http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/10/30/sneak-peek-review-swatches-lorac-champagne-dreams-eyeshadow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/


  Black friday and Cyber Monday shadow palettes swatches!


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/W...lette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/ http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/W...adow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/   Black friday and Cyber Monday shadow palettes swatches!


  Vintage vixen will be mine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Vintage vixen will be mine!


I'm buying both lol


----------



## carolwhites (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/
> 
> 
> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/10/30/sneak-peek-review-swatches-lorac-champagne-dreams-eyeshadow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/
> ...


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm buying both lol


  I really don't need both so I'm only going with vintage vixen and it's all for that burghundy


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/
> 
> 
> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/10/30/sneak-peek-review-swatches-lorac-champagne-dreams-eyeshadow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/
> ...


  Sign me up. I want Vintage Vixen.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/
> 
> 
> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/10/30/sneak-peek-review-swatches-lorac-champagne-dreams-eyeshadow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/
> ...


  Vintage Vixen for sure!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I really don't need both so I'm only going with vintage vixen and it's all for that burghundy


  I don't need either of them but I want them lol


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't need either of them but I want them lol


  With th holidays coming and having to buy so many gifts I'm trying to only but what id really use or something I don't already have like that beautiful burghundy eye shadow lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> With th holidays coming and having to buy so many gifts I'm trying to only but what id really use or something I don't already have like that beautiful burghundy eye shadow lol


That's such a pretty shade!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Nov 17, 2014)

I want both of the Ulta Black Friday palettes!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 18, 2014)

I want all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But mainly Vintage Vixen for the burgandy shade as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/11/17/lorac-sultry-starlet-vintage-vixen-eyeshadow-palette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/
> 
> 
> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2014/10/30/sneak-peek-review-swatches-lorac-champagne-dreams-eyeshadow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/
> ...


  man....  forget, not even going to look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, I understand what you all are saying. I looked at it as price of palette and each shadow and how much she was getting back.    man....  forget, not even going to look.


:lol:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like I need to go to ulta on Black Friday lucky for me I have it off


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 19, 2014)

True story: this afternoon, I was in Cosmetic Company Outlet (the one in South Las Vegas near the airport) and this British tourist, bless his heart was looking for the Lorac Pro palette and MAC Rocky Horror for his daughter. Told him a hell no on Rocky Horror and directed him to the Nordstrom at Fashion Square Mall for the Lorac. Poor bloke was extremely grateful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> True story: this afternoon, I was in Cosmetic Company Outlet (the one in South Las Vegas near the airport) and this British tourist, bless his heart was looking for the Lorac Pro palette and MAC Rocky Horror for his daughter. Told him a hell no on Rocky Horror and directed him to the Nordstrom at Fashion Square Mall for the Lorac. Poor bloke was extremely grateful


  That was very helpful Jill!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/W...lette-review-swatches-info-ulta-black-friday/ http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/W...adow-palette-ulta-com-cyber-monday-exclusive/   Black friday and Cyber Monday shadow palettes swatches!


  Oh the Vintage Vixen is gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Oh the Vintage Vixen is gorgeous


That palette will be a winner for all :stars:


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## sosandie (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


 Gorgeous swatches Ernie! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  NIce, nice swatches.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

sosandie said:


> Gorgeous swatches Ernie! Thank you for posting!





Vandekamp said:


> NIce, nice swatches.


  Thank ya! :wink:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


Wow thanks


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 27, 2014)

I missed Vintage Vixen...I thought it would be available on Black Friday not the day before.. :crybaby:


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I missed Vintage Vixen...I thought it would be available on Black Friday not the day before..


  I know, I just looked!!!


----------



## MACluvin (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Great swatches! I love how pigmented Lorac eyeshadows are.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got home from Ulta. I was going for the two palettes since they were sold out online already. Couldn't find them anywhere so I asked one of the girls if she knew where they were. She said "you mean this?" And handed me The matte palette and said that she was on her way to put it away and that it was the very last one in the store. It was meant to be! I'll post swatches in a bit!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I just got home from Ulta. I was going for the two palettes since they were sold out online already. Couldn't find them anywhere so I asked one of the girls if she knew where they were. She said "you mean this?" And handed me The matte palette and said that she was on her way to put it away and that it was the very last one in the store. It was meant to be! I'll post swatches in a bit!


Perfect Erin...I bought it online earlier..so swatches from you would be lovely


----------



## Haven (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Gorgeous swatches!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Thank you, I am super glad I got this palette now!


----------



## MACluvin (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Omg these colors are right up my alley! Now the hunting game begins.


----------



## MACluvin (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  Did you swatch these over a primer? If so, which one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 





 

 

 

 

 

 






erine1881 said:


> I just got home from Ulta. I was going for the two palettes since they were sold out online already. Couldn't find them anywhere so I asked one of the girls if she knew where they were. She said "you mean this?" And handed me The matte palette and said that she was on her way to put it away and that it was the very last one in the store. It was meant to be! I'll post swatches in a bit!


  Wowza. Lucky you.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I want this palette!  I just don't want to take the 23-mile roundtrip via public transportation to get it!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

MACluvin said:


> Did you swatch these over a primer? If so, which one? Thanks in advance


  Nope. Bare skin. I always swatch over bare skin.    





Yazmin said:


> I want this palette!  I just don't want to take the 23-mile roundtrip via public transportation to get it!


  I was hoping to grab 2 of these cuz they're sooo amazing!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  beautiful... kinda salty I missed it.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 27, 2014)

Guess I wouldn't have had to make the trip after all.  The two locations closest to me are already sold out of it.  Anyone going into the store should call ahead first and asap.  The 'In Stock' feature for store inventory won't likely be accurate.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Guess I wouldn't have had to make the trip after all.  The two locations closest to me are already sold out of it.  Anyone going into the store should call ahead first and asap.  The 'In Stock' feature for store inventory won't likely be accurate.


  I should have ordered the glitter palette when I ordered the matte...and I called my store and they sold out of both palettes 5 min into opening


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ordered both online than got cancellation notices some b.s that is.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 27, 2014)

They were open on thanksgiving day? wtf I thought it was Black Friday why is everything on Thursday now, so stupid. oh well I won't waste my time going to ulta tomorrow I'll just stay home instead not like I need more makeup anyway.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> They were open on thanksgiving day? wtf I thought it was Black Friday why is everything on Thursday now, so stupid. oh well I won't waste my time going to ulta tomorrow I'll just stay home instead not like I need more makeup anyway.


  Yup. They opened at 8.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm noticing a lot of stores are doing that now.  Opening up Thursday Evening.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 27, 2014)

did anyone actually get the palette's? It looked like they sold out online in a few minutes. I swung by my store on the way home and they had already sold out.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> did anyone actually get the palette's? It looked like they sold out online in a few minutes. I swung by my store on the way home and they had already sold out.


  ^^^


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm noticing a lot of stores are doing that now.  Opening up Thursday Evening.    That sucks for ulta workers! I manage the health and beauty dept at a grocery store so I had to work earlier today but we closed at 3pm. I'm just waiting till they take Christmas away too. Every year every store has to open earlier to beat the competition.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> did anyone actually get the palette's? It looked like they sold out online in a few minutes. I swung by my store on the way home and they had already sold out.


I did well just one


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got home from a last minute foray in to the "Black Friday" sales. I went to Ulta and that particular location had the Sultry $12 Palette still in stock. I forgot to ask if they do phone orders and how much it would be to ship but try the Ulta in Aventura, FL zip code 33180. Just for those that are still looking for that palette.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


>


  I ordered both online now after see your swatches I can't wait to get them


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I ordered both online now after see your swatches I can't wait to get them


  How!? They were sold out last night! Are they back in stock?


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 28, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> How!? They were sold out last night! Are they back in stock?


  I ordered them when they were first on the site


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 28, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I ordered them when they were first on the site


  Ahhh gotcha!


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 28, 2014)

I went on ultas site yesterday around 3pm and they were already goneeeeeee


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 28, 2014)

How early did they launch it wow


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> How early did they launch it wow


  Well I was on at 4:45 pm pst time and it was already up so I ordered!


----------



## MACluvin (Nov 28, 2014)

I went to my Ulta and they were completely sold out. I'm crossing my fingers they'll restock it online.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Nov 28, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> did anyone actually get the palette's? It looked like they sold out online in a few minutes. I swung by my store on the way home and they had already sold out.


  I was able to get both of them about 30 minutes after they launched, or at least 30 minutes after someone on Instagram had posted it.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 29, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> did anyone actually get the palette's? It looked like they sold out online in a few minutes. I swung by my store on the way home and they had already sold out.


  Yeah, I ordered the matte one right around 8.. I was playing cards with family on Thursday and noticed the time. Maybe it'll be on Lorac's website?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 29, 2014)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Yeah, I ordered the matte one right around 8.. I was playing cards with family on Thursday and noticed the time. Maybe it'll be on Lorac's website?


  It's an ulta exclusive.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Whoops! Nothing to see here!


----------



## sosandie (Nov 29, 2014)

Addict4MAC said:


> I missed Vintage Vixen...I thought it would be available on Black Friday not the day before.. :crybaby:


  They are releasing another for Cyber Monday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

sosandie said:


> They are releasing another for Cyber Monday!


I kinda want that one too lol


----------



## sosandie (Nov 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I kinda want that one too lol


 It's more than likely only going to be Champagne dreams $15


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

sosandie said:


> It's more than likely only going to be Champagne dreams $15


That is the one for Cyber Monday :nods: :flower:


----------



## sosandie (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes and smashbox on the rocks lip trio


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm sure one day this palette will be on hautelook .. One day


----------



## Shars (Nov 29, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I'm sure one day this palette will be on hautelook .. One day


  For sure! Everything LORAC ends up on hautelook lol. Except I'm sure the mega pro will never make it.


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> For sure! Everything LORAC ends up on hautelook lol. Except I'm sure the mega pro will never make it.


  You know what .. I have hopes that one day it will for all the people that missed out I personally didn't need it I was only lusting over 3 colors in it but for people who missed out I'm praying lol


----------



## Shars (Nov 29, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> You know what .. I have hopes that one day it will for all the people that missed out I personally didn't need it I was only lusting over 3 colors in it but for people who missed out I'm praying lol


  I think they should just make it permanent. It's sufficiently different from their current permanent palettes to be a justified addition to the line.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 29, 2014)

The brick colour in the Vixen palette is


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shars said:


> I think they should just make it permanent. It's sufficiently different from their current permanent palettes to be a justified addition to the line.


  I agree it sold well too maybe eventually they will


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The brick colour in the Vixen palette is


  It's why I wanted the palette so bad.  Wish I'd know it would launch earlier than usual.  I hope it does come back soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> The brick colour in the Vixen palette is


I can't wait


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It's why I wanted the palette so bad.  Wish I'd know it would launch earlier than usual.  I hope it does come back soon.


  same here, I wonder if Makeup Geek or Anastasia has a similar color.. Or even the new MUFE shadows...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 30, 2014)

Ladies, Vintage Vixen is back up online! Good luck to all of you who want it


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Ladies, Vintage Vixen is back up online! Good luck to all of you who want it


  Thank you.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 30, 2014)

Guess it's gone again.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 30, 2014)

My order got cancelled so I'm going to the store today but not too pissed because they gave me a gift card


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you.


  did you get it?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> did you get it?


  No. I did not.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 30, 2014)

Aww cripes :/ I would just keep checking, it seems to randomly pop in and out. Don't even want the palette but my morbid curiosity has me continuing to check for you all :sigh:  Also, Champagne Dreams is up and able to be added to your bag: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11461059


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 30, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Aww cripes :/ I would just keep checking, it seems to randomly pop in and out. Don't even want the palette but my morbid curiosity has me continuing to check for you all :sigh:  Also, Champagne Dreams is up and able to be added to your bag: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11461059


I think I am skipping this palette. It reminds me of the Naked3.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just saw it launched hope my order is good to go


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Got a confirmation number no email yet


----------



## kaira (Nov 30, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Aww cripes :/ I would just keep checking, it seems to randomly pop in and out. Don't even want the palette but my morbid curiosity has me continuing to check for you all :sigh:  Also, Champagne Dreams is up and able to be added to your bag: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11461059


  Thank you so much!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11461059


  LOL Same here.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just got my shipping notice from the Black Friday lorac palettes and I was able to get the shimmer one but I am now ISO the vixen one. If some has one or knows where one is please PM pleaseeeeee


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> same here, I wonder if Makeup Geek or Anastasia has a similar color.. Or even the new MUFE shadows...


  Me too...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

The Vintage Vixen palette is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..I finally got it in the mail the other day and WHOA!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 15, 2014)

I know I am late on this but on Friday I received the package that my amazing friend sent me  with several things including the Mega Pro palette. Wow I love it! Its amazing! I wish it was permanent because I can see myself hitting pan on many shades!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 20, 2014)

So happy I was able to find a decent priced lorac vintage vixen palette. It is so nice and now I have both of them. I know now for next Black Friday I will hawk the site tougher or go to the store


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

I decided to suck it up and just buy the Vintage Vixen palette off eBay. Wasn't to fond of paying more than twice the retail value for it, but I wanted it bad enough.  I also got a second one just in case someone is still looking for it and is willing to pay what I paid.  I'm going to post it in the CB.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I decided to suck it up and just buy the Vintage Vixen palette off eBay. Wasn't to fond of paying more than twice the retail value for it, but I wanted it bad enough.  I also got a second one just in case someone is still looking for it and is willing to pay what I paid.  I'm going to post it in the CB.


  You're gonna love it! I can't stop using the burgundy colour!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I decided to suck it up and just buy the Vintage Vixen palette off eBay. Wasn't to fond of paying more than twice the retail value for it, but I wanted it bad enough.  I also got a second one just in case someone is still looking for it and is willing to pay what I paid.  I'm going to post it in the CB.


  That was sweet of you. Good luck in securing the Vintage Vixen palette. I am certain you will look fabulous in it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ugh I missed out on the Vintage Vixen palette


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2015)

New palette!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Swatches  http://www.temptalia.com/lorac-unzipped-gold-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-185099  And a cheek palette-  Swatches  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-lorac-unzipped-cheek-palette-photos-swatches#more-185139


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> New palette!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> New palette!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :jawdrop: All over it. -hasn't even clicked the links- Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 1, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> New palette!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oohh!! Look at that Cheek Palette!! So pretty! And the price is great! I love Lorac so much!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooh I like these!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to see this one in person. 


  anyone find any dupes to the Burgundy that was released this Xmas?


----------



## MissTT (Jan 2, 2015)

I gave away my Mega Pro palette. I was only gravitating toward 3 or so colors none of which were unique. Just not worth it for me. If my skin were a few shades lighter I think I would have liked it more.


----------



## Shars (Jan 2, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-lorac-unzipped-cheek-palette-photos-swatches#more-185139


  I'm interested in the cheek palette. The colours look really flattering. Has anyone ever tried LORAC blushes before?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm interested in the Unzipped Gold. I do love my original Unzipped palette. The shadows are buttery and blend nicely. If the gold palette is anything like the original then I may have to get it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm very interested in this new palette. I think I'll go for it over the new Too Faced and NARS. My wallet will be happy about that I'm sure haha.   I wonder if it will release soon. I'm excited for it!  Eta: nevermind, I just saw T said it will release january 15. Whoop!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 2, 2015)

Same, [@]Alysse011[/@]! I was interested in Semi-Sweet but nowhere near the excitement I had for Unzipped Gold from just the name alone.   Don't forget about ULTAmate rewards if you have any~


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Don't forget about ULTAmate rewards if you have any~


  I'm glad you reminded me of the points! I have a few just sitting there that I can use. Is the 15th just for Ulta or on Lorac.com as well?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm glad you reminded me of the points! I have a few just sitting there that I can use. Is the 15th just for Ulta or on Lorac.com as well?


  That's a good question. This review doesn't say (one of the first sentences) - http://www.temptalia.com/lorac-unzipped-gold-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches  I hope it's in store at Ulta at that time or soon after. I really dislike online ordering with them.   @Lavender good reminder! Thank you!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 9, 2015)

The Black Friday palettes are restocked @ ulta.com!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Black Friday palettes are restocked @ ulta.com!!!


[@]Prettypackages[/@]


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Black Friday palettes are restocked @ ulta.com!!!


  Thanks for the heads up! I just bought some BUs of the Vixen palette!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jan 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Black Friday palettes are restocked @ ulta.com!!!


  Thanks for the heads up, I just got the Vintage Vixen!! They took it off out of my bag after I ordered it on Black Friday, I'll be so happy if this goes through


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

SavannahLovely said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I just got the Vintage Vixen!! They took it off out of my bag after I ordered it on Black Friday, I'll be so happy if this goes through


  I hate their $50 free shipping, so i ordered a couple and stocked up on BOGO mascara for my kit!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jan 10, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> I hate their $50 free shipping, so i ordered a couple and stocked up on BOGO mascara for my kit!


  I hate it too, especially being a VIB Rogue at Sephora, I'm used to free shipping. But I held back and didn't spend the $50, because IMATS is next week! $19 for the palette shipped wasn't too bad though


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2015)

SavannahLovely said:


> I hate it too, especially being a VIB Rogue at Sephora, I'm used to free shipping. But I held back and didn't spend the $50, because IMATS is next week! $19 for the palette shipped wasn't too bad though


  $7 for shipping!? That's more than half the cost of the palette!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Black Friday palettes are restocked @ ulta.com!!!





erine1881 said:


> I hate their $50 free shipping, so i ordered a couple and stocked up on BOGO mascara for my kit!


 ompom:   I ordered both and the UD Shadow Box just to get free shipping.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks again Dolly!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jan 11, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> $7 for shipping!? That's more than half the cost of the palette!


  $6 for shipping, $1 in tax lol... I know, that's still half the palette though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Picked up this baby from kohls last night. They had everything out including the lipsticks. Did a look today using it. So happy I skipped the hourglass palettes for this. Their are just too many Browns going on in those palettes and warm ivorys


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Picked up this baby from kohls last night. They had everything out including the lipsticks. Did a look today using it. So happy I skipped the hourglass palettes for this. Their are just too many Browns going on in those palettes and warm ivorys


  So pretty!! I love Lorac eyeshadows! Are you going to pick up the blush palette?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 13, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So pretty!! I love Lorac eyeshadows! Are you going to pick up the blush palette?


  Thank you  and I think so still debating on that. I have too many blushes lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you  and I think so still debating on that. I have too many blushes lol


  Yeah I hear ya! I am blush whore lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Picked up this baby from kohls last night. They had everything out including the lipsticks. Did a look today using it. So happy I skipped the hourglass palettes for this. Their are just too many Browns going on in those palettes and warm ivorys


Gorgeous


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


  Thank you boo


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Picked up this baby from kohls last night. They had everything out including the lipsticks. Did a look today using it. So happy I skipped the hourglass palettes for this. Their are just too many Browns going on in those palettes and warm ivorys


  You look great! Thanks for posting.   This makes me even more excited for this palette. I went to my kohls tonight but no luck.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Very pretty


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 14, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Loving the look and the hair! I can't wait for this release!


----------



## Jennyemm (Jan 17, 2015)

Well blah. I contacted my local Ulta, and Ulta.com, and neither had any info on the Unzipped Gold palette, or Dazzling Dozen 2 Eye Shadow Collection. DD2 is supposed to be an Ulta exclusive, so that makes it super fun to track down. Oh well. : / Has anyone else had any luck locating either of these? I know Lorac has Unzipped Gold online, but if I can avoid having eyeshadows shipped, I try to.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jennyemm said:


> Well blah. I contacted my local Ulta, and Ulta.com, and neither had any info on the Unzipped Gold palette, or Dazzling Dozen 2 Eye Shadow Collection. DD2 is supposed to be an Ulta exclusive, so that makes it super fun to track down. Oh well. : / Has anyone else had any luck locating either of these? I know Lorac has Unzipped Gold online, but if I can avoid having eyeshadows shipped, I try to.


  Kohls has the Unzipped Gold palette.


----------



## Jennyemm (Jan 17, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Kohls has the Unzipped Gold palette.


  Thanks! I'll have to check and see if my location has it️


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

I just got back from my local Kohl's and they were sold out of the palette. That's ok though because there are at least 2 others in the area. The tester was destroyed though. I think someone dropped it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

Thought this was a good deal I hope I love them! $35 for 5 full size lipsticks, not bad at all


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  AMAZING DEAL! What colours come in it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> AMAZING DEAL! What colours come in it?


Duchess, seductress, vixen, CEO and free spirit   it is such a good deal


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is such a good deal


  Awesome!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> it is such a good deal


  I have free spirit and I love the color. It can be a bit drying but not enough to deter me from trying more of those lipsticks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have free spirit and I love the color. It can be a bit drying but not enough to deter me from trying more of those lipsticks.


are you going to pick this set up?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thought this was a good deal I hope I love them! $35 for 5 full size lipsticks, not bad at all


  That is an incredible deal if you like all of the colors.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That is an incredible deal if you like all of the colors.


I like all the colors...even Vixen, the super neon hot pink. Which is the one I was not wanting at first lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like all the colors...even Vixen, the super neon hot pink. Which is the one I was not wanting at first lol


  In that case, you got a GREAT deal. :frenz:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> are you going to pick this set up?


  If I can find it I will!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thought this was a good deal I hope I love them! $35 for 5 full size lipsticks, not bad at all


  I'm dying to get this set. I've been seeing this on Instagram a lot. Hopefully I can stop by kohls soon. About the lipsticks I have free spirit, goddess, and vixen and I love it so much but it can be kinda drying so what I do is I apply a bit of lip balm or MAC's lipglass that way it goes on smoother and glossier. Hope this helps anybody who ends up having trouble with the formula


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If I can find it I will!


  These were not in the Lorac beauty section either. 
  I found them in the discounted beauty (middle of the aisle) from the holiday season. 
  I hope you find them.


----------



## glambunctious (Jan 25, 2015)

You're gorgeous!  Love this look on you!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

I love lorac shadows but the fallout drives me insane!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thought this was a good deal I hope I love them! $35 for 5 full size lipsticks, not bad at all


 Wow! That is an amazing deal. Did you end up liking them?


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Feb 2, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> I love lorac shadows but the fallout drives me insane!


 I tap before I apply. It works!


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> I love lorac shadows but the fallout drives me insane!


My Mega Pro has soooo much fall out; but I love the quality otherwise.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> My Mega Pro has soooo much fall out; *but I love the quality otherwise.*


 Exactly! I always make sure to do my eye makeup first when I use them lol or else it's a big mess


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Wow! That is an amazing deal. Did you end up liking them?


They are a good solid matte formula. Smooth and very pigmented.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> They are a good solid matte formula. Smooth and very pigmented.


 Thanks, Dolly! Hopefully I can find the set still.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think I like the Vintage Vixen Palette.  The burgundy isn't that impressive, especially since I have the Melt stacks, AND holy fallout man...   They are a powdery mess to work with.  I'm going to try it a few more times.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

This seems to be the most active LORAC thread so I'm posting here. Did anyone get this in their email today?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 4, 2015)

Yesss, I did! And half an hour later I got an email about the UD lipstick set  Lipstick overload.  [@]Prettypackages[/@], would you recommend the Melt stack? :worms:


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> @Prettypackages, would you recommend the Melt stack?


  What be this UD lipstick set? Inquiring minds would like to know!!!

  Edit: I think I found it. Is it the Badass Lip Set with the 6 full sized Revolution lipsticks for $75? I have a $10 off gift code from them. Maybe I'll use it to splurge on that!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 4, 2015)

Yesss, that's it


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bought myself a new palette!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bought myself a new palette!


it is so pretty


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Bought myself a new palette!


  Which one did u get the unzipped gold or the resort?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Which one did u get the unzipped gold or the resort?


  Resort. But I've got both Unzipped palettes in my cart waiting for me to buy them hehe


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Resort. But I've got both Unzipped palettes in my cart waiting for me to buy them hehe


  I almost bought resort but I wanna see some swatches and reviews first some of the smaller palettes that lorac makes do not have the same quality as the unzipped and pro palettes in my opinion but I do have the unzipped and I love it! I didn't get the gold on cause I don't think i would use it much but the colors look so amazing!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I almost bought resort but I wanna see some swatches and reviews first some of the smaller palettes that lorac makes do not have the same quality as the unzipped and pro palettes in my opinion but I do have the unzipped and I love it! I didn't get the gold on cause I don't think i would use it much but the colors look so amazing!


  Good to know about the Unzipped! At $20, i couldn't pass it up! :lol:


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Good to know about the Unzipped! At $20, i couldn't pass it up! :lol:


  I know that's why I was gonna get it that's a steal but seems like the quality might not be there


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I know that's why I was gonna get it that's a steal but seems like the quality might not be there


  Well I'm in love with the Black Friday palette and the trio of quads from Kohls, so, so far the cheaper palettes haven't failed me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Well I'm in love with the Black Friday palette and the trio of quads from Kohls, so, so far the cheaper palettes haven't failed me. Fingers crossed!


  I didn't get the Black Friday palette but from your swatches it looked bomb! I have one of the smaller summer palettes they came out with and the shadows feel so dry and stiff nothing like the unzipped and pro palettes. I didn't like the lipsticks they came out with either felt very cheapy to me didn't wear well either. I thinking about buying the blush palette from ulta though


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 21, 2015)

I can't find the palette on nordstrom anymore I think it sold out


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I didn't get the Black Friday palette but from your swatches it looked bomb! I have one of the smaller summer palettes they came out with and the shadows feel so dry and stiff nothing like the unzipped and pro palettes. I didn't like the lipsticks they came out with either felt very cheapy to me didn't wear well either. I thinking about buying the blush palette from ulta though





blondie929 said:


> I can't find the palette on nordstrom anymore I think it sold out


  I'm not a fan of the lipsticks either. And yes, i just clicked the link to the palette thru my email and it is sold out. Maybe they'll restock it even tho it's LE.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2015)

It came today!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It came today!


Great swatches!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 24, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It came today!


  What do you think about it


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> What do you think about it


  No problems with colour payoff at all!


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> No problems with colour payoff at all!


  Looks really pretty but I'm not upset I didn't pick one up I'm really trying to not over spend on makeup this year and I have waaaaay too many palettes and not enough storage


----------



## Tanjola (Feb 25, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It came today!


  After seeing these swatches I was so glad I ordered this palette! Mine just came about 5 minutes ago! I love the colors!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tanjola said:


> After seeing these swatches I was so glad I ordered this palette! Mine just came about 5 minutes ago! I love the colors!


  Yay! They're so soft and pigmented!


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 15, 2015)

The lorac resort palette will be on hautelook on Wednesday!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It came today!





blondie929 said:


> The lorac resort palette will be on hautelook on Wednesday!


   ...and now I have a new palette.  What am I going to do with you guys?!?!


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> It came today!


  This image is the sole reason I grabbed that palette lol.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> ...and now I have a new palette.  What am I going to do with you guys?!?!


  I was thinking about buying but I have way too many palettes and too many collections coming up lol


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 18, 2015)

Jennyemm said:


> This image is the sole reason I grabbed that palette lol.


  Same here!   





blondie929 said:


> I was thinking about buying but I have way too many palettes and too many collections coming up lol


  Yeah I think I reached my palette max.


----------



## blondie929 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Same here! Yeah I think I reached my palette max.


  So did I a long time ago lol I have a drawer full of palettes most of which get neglected but I try to use a different palette daily lately I've just been using eye shadows as liner


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> ...and now I have a new palette.  What am I going to do with you guys?!?!


  Hug us and squeeze us and pet us and love us!   





Jennyemm said:


> This image is the sole reason I grabbed that palette lol.


  :haha:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

erine1881 said:


>


  Not gonna get it, not gonna get it... do not look for it do not look for it..   you don't need it.... you don't need it...


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Not gonna get it, not gonna get it... do not look for it do not look for it..   you don't need it.... you don't need it...


  Did you buy it Pretty? lol. I won't tell


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 19, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Hug us and squeeze us and pet us and love us!


  :grouphug:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you buy it Pretty? lol. I won't tell


LOL, no I didn't.   I'm still ignoring it.   I'm stuck on eye tints right now.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 31, 2015)

Remember when I said I'm on palette overload?  I lied. Heartbreaker is on her way home.  And I want Dreamgirl to join her.  I'm addicted to Lorac's palette I don't even touch my UD Palettes.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 31, 2015)

And hautelook is slow when it comes to shipping  I just got a shipping notice a few days ago....


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 31, 2015)

NaturallyUrs said:


> I'm addicted to Lorac's palette I don't even touch my UD Palettes.


  Im going to wait till I see these palettes go on sale in the fall.  They get down to $10 a piece


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Mar 31, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Im going to wait till I see these palettes go on sale in the fall.  They get down to $10 a piece


  This is a good idea!!!  Lol I'm not used to stuff staying around


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 31, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Im going to wait till I see these palettes go on sale in the fall.  They get down to $10 a piece


   Yep, or Hautelook.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 31, 2015)

Picked up some of the holiday sets at Nordstorm Rack today... I should of went like last week when  I heard about their new shipments.   This bad boy was tucked between the shelf..Lol,   [ATTACHMENT=1115]20150331_184612.jpg (3,628k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]   Edit:  Nevermind my tablet isnt letting me upload it correctly. : /  Well its the three-piece set of quads from The Royal Collection


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Trying to order the bronzer and it won't let me


----------



## laarni (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a feeling that there will be a LORAC Mega Pro 2 before the end of the year! What do you think?


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 27, 2015)

laarni said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a LORAC Mega Pro 2 before the end of the year! What do you think?


  That is great news.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 28, 2015)

laarni said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a LORAC Mega Pro 2 before the end of the year! What do you think?


That would be amazing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 28, 2015)

laarni said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a LORAC Mega Pro 2 before the end of the year! What do you think?


  That would be amazing!!! I love my Mega Pro so much!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2015)

I need this new matte palette.....two new palettes Matte & Metal


----------



## kaitlynxo (Jun 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need this new matte palette.....two new palettes Matte & Metal  thanks dolly!


----------



## Ana A (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm more excited about KVD's "Mi Vida Loca" and possibly Lorac's Mega Pro 2 (if the rumors are true) than I am about these or the UD smoky.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I'm more excited about KVD's "Mi Vida Loca" and possibly Lorac's Mega Pro 2 (if the rumors are true) than I am about these or the UD smoky.


I am bored by UD Smoky - I hope if the Lorac Mega Pro 2 is true it will be as awesome as the first!!


----------



## ginestra213 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have SUCH regret for not getting the first Mega palette, I can only hope the rumors are true!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 3, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I'm more excited about KVD's "Mi Vida Loca" and possibly Lorac's Mega Pro 2 (if the rumors are true) than I am about these or the UD smoky.


 I hope the MP2 rumours are true!!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 3, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> I have SUCH regret for not getting the first Mega palette, I can only hope the rumors are true!!!!


  Yeah, I was pretty bummed about that too. So I'm definitely jumping on the next palette.
  Hopefully they don't say 'limited edition' and then say 'limited stock'.. -_-


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 3, 2015)

If they learned anything from last year, they'll make enough of them this time! So many pissed off customers and confusion! lol you would think they would want to make tons of them - EVERYONE wanted that palette! They would have made so much more money if they didn't make a limited quantity like that.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol, LOTS of confusion.. Well, we'll see.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I'm liking that matte one too!


----------



## jepooh05 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need this new matte palette.....two new palettes Matte & Metal


   I'm interested to Try the Metal and Matte. Although i heard the Metal Only is limited edition and exclusive to Ulta like they did last time.  Moreover, the price for each is $28! I'm not sure how I feel about that. Full size Pro palette is $42. This is  1/2 size of Pro palettes, but not 1/2 the price.  Plus what made Lorac Pro unique, was the even mix of Matte and shimmer, and these palette break that up.   But all that being said. I'm STILL probably gonna buy it. I have an addiction. Smh


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm selling my mega palette! It was swatched only....will be uploading to the bin shortly


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 26, 2015)

Received the lorac pro matte and metal. Also posted a comparison shot next to the lorac pro pallet 2. I will say now of the colors are in any of the other palettes including the lorac pro 1 or mega


----------

